#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Violação de GPLv3 : Como proceder?

## gandalf

Amigos, boa tarde!

Somos um grupo de pessoas que vão instituir uma empresa de prestação de serviços, como Segurança da informação, Hospedagem de sites e Bancos de Dados. Já debatemos sobre distros, vantagens e desvantagens baseado em pesquisas que estamos fazendo. Dentre estas, foi-nos apresentado a distro do projeto BrazilFW, ao qual fez um grande sucesso com um de nossos colaboradores. Embora avaliamos que esta não tem condições de atender nossa demanda nem equipamentos, foram levantadas algumas questões interessantes sobre aspectos do referido, como seu web administrador, sua capacidade de balanceamento de carga entre links Wan's e seu diminuto tamanho entre outras características mais. Foi cogitado, e sobre isso ainda decidiremos, uma adaptação destas funcionalidades para uma distro baseada em Debian, que pode ser ou o próprio ou o Ubuntu Server. Foi analizado tecnicamente essa possibilidade, mas nos deparamos com algo extremamente grave, ao menos em minha concepção de ver. Notamos que os códigos-fontes, tanto do sistema em si quanto de um outro pacote não são disponibilizados, e que em alguns comentários os desenvolvedores do projeto simplesmente tentam justificar isso com subterfúgios ao qual não justificam a ação em si. Como todo o código do projeto certamente foi adquirido sob esta licença,isso se constitui em violação da GPLv3, relativo a liberdade n°1 ao qual o projeto é fundamentado.

Não vou mentir: sou muito favorável ao software-livre, e sinceramente não pude deixar de notar isso.
Nessas circunstancias, o que fazer? Denunciar o projeto à Software Freedom Law Center?

----------


## osmano807

Bem vindo ao Brasil. Lugar onde ninguém respeita a GPL. Pegue um biscoito e venha conosco assistir um filme pirata num player de vídeo de código fechado cópia do VLC.

(Tá, se aplica a outros lugares, mas no Brasil é mais expressivo).

----------


## gandalf

Olá Osmano.
Você é o mesmo osmano que questionou isso lá no Fórum deles?
Voltando ao assunto: não há nada mesmo a fazer? Me preocupa isso. Já pensou se isso vira moda? Nem se for feito como diz nesse link abaixo?

Violations of the GNU Licenses - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF)

----------


## speedconnection

> Amigos, boa tarde!
> 
> Somos um grupo de pessoas que vão instituir uma empresa de prestação de serviços, como Segurança da informação, Hospedagem de sites e Bancos de Dados. Já debatemos sobre distros, vantagens e desvantagens baseado em pesquisas que estamos fazendo. Dentre estas, foi-nos apresentado a distro do projeto BrazilFW, ao qual fez um grande sucesso com um de nossos colaboradores. Embora avaliamos que esta não tem condições de atender nossa demanda nem equipamentos, foram levantadas algumas questões interessantes sobre aspectos do referido, como seu web administrador, sua capacidade de balanceamento de carga entre links Wan's e seu diminuto tamanho entre outras características mais. Foi cogitado, e sobre isso ainda decidiremos, uma adaptação destas funcionalidades para uma distro baseada em Debian, que pode ser ou o próprio ou o Ubuntu Server. Foi analizado tecnicamente essa possibilidade, mas nos deparamos com algo extremamente grave, ao menos em minha concepção de ver. Notamos que os códigos-fontes, tanto do sistema em si quanto de um outro pacote não são disponibilizados, e que em alguns comentários os desenvolvedores do projeto simplesmente tentam justificar isso com subterfúgios ao qual não justificam a ação em si. Como todo o código do projeto certamente foi adquirido sob esta licença,isso se constitui em violação da GPLv3, relativo a liberdade n°1 ao qual o projeto é fundamentado.
> 
> Não vou mentir: sou muito favorável ao software-livre, e sinceramente não pude deixar de notar isso.
> Nessas circunstancias, o que fazer? Denunciar o projeto à Software Freedom Law Center?


voce procurou?
Build-tree

----------


## osmano807

> Olá Osmano.
> Você é o mesmo osmano que questionou isso lá no Fórum deles?
> Voltando ao assunto: não há nada mesmo a fazer? Me preocupa isso. Já pensou se isso vira moda? Nem se for feito como diz nesse link abaixo?
> 
> Violations of the GNU Licenses - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF)


Creio que sim. Depois me manda o link que nem lembro mais  :Smile: 
O problema é que precisa contatar o autor do trabalho, só ele pode tomar alguma ação para aplicar a licença.
À menos que o autor passe a autoridade pra FSF... aí a própria FSF pode tomar a ação.

----------


## gandalf

speedconnection, boa noite.

Pelo que eu saiba, a build-tree deste projeto é só para desenvolvimento de addons (acho que são pacotes extras). Mesmo que tenha parte dos fontes nisso ae, o projeto mantém partes do código sem serem disponibilizados ao publico. Quer ver? Então acompanhe a historia:

links e trechos de uma conversa postada no fórum do referido projeto entre um usuário de nome Antony e o moderador brunovescovi:

http://www.brazilfw.com.br/forum/viewtopic.php?f=77&amp;t=80838#p272400




> _Sim. Encontrei binarios encriptados no sistema..._


http://www.brazilfw.com.br/forum/viewtopic.php?f=77&amp;t=80838#p272402




> _...Os fontes do BFW até a versão 3.0.252 eram baixados juntamente com a BuildTree do sistema. Porém foi descontinuada temporariamente por motivo de força maior...._


http://www.brazilfw.com.br/forum/viewtopic.php?f=77&amp;t=80838#p272435




> _...Por enquanto, não tem código fonte liberado, e não porque eu não quero, nem porque sou malvado, e nem mesmo por algo que eu decidi assim, porque não sou dono do código, até porque é livre. Mas nós (uma equipe) administramos o projeto, Antony, e nesses últimos tempos algumas coisas aconteceram e ficou resolvido que, por enquanto, até resolvermos o 
> problema, não seria bom para o projeto liberar o código fonte completo. 
> Está liberado o suficiente para o desenvolvimento de novos addons.
> 
> Nem eu tenho acesso ao código fonte..._


links e trechos de uma conversa entre o usuário osmano807 e o moderador brunovescovi:

http://www.brazilfw.com.br/forum/viewtopic.php?f=77&amp;t=80720&amp;start=40#p271649




> _...Não achei link de source, falha minha?
> Achei dum binário, meio estranho de extrair, to baixando a distro para ver a rotina que usam. Tá mais críptico que .npk, olha que isso não é qualidade..._


http://www.brazilfw.com.br/forum/vie...art=80#p271668




> _...Não foi falha sua, Osmano.
> Ainda não tem source para download porque está em constante alteração ainda e eu não fiz um repositório para ele. Assim que estivermos mais avançados no check list das alterações vamos disponibilizar os fontes..._


Agora, sinceramente... depois de ler tudo isso... estão ou não estão violando a GPL ?
Em minha ótica, nenhuma das desculpas dadas podem servir de pretexto para violar uma licença.
Osmano, voce é o criador do código original desse pacote de cache que eles falam estar no sourceforge? ou entendi errado?

----------


## Roberto21

Humm...vamos começar jogando merda no ventilador...

SO base do Mikrotik ....

----------


## bjaraujo

É possível manter fechado o código de parte do projeto, sim. Somente código nascido exclusivamente no projeto, o fork no tc 3.1, as mod de kernel etc tem que abrir. O admin web ou outro executável (ainda que chame meia dúzia de outros) podem se manter fechados.
Ao menos foi o que entendi da GPL.

Recentemente pensei em testar o "novo" cache do Bfw (ainda nem havia testado o sistema) mas desisti por conta da obscuridade; to testando Squid/Lusca com store rewrite em Perl e até agora com sucesso.

----------


## gandalf

Bom dia, bjaraujo.

Eu não sei onde você viu isso. Pelo que eu saiba, a simples adição de conteúdo fechado gera violação da GPLv3:

GNU General Public License – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre

E, como você falou, quase nada desse projeto nasceu fora, é tudo dali de dentro, sob a licença. O "fork" do TC 3.1 está fechado, embora o mesmo tenha sido distribuído sob a licença.

Bom dia, roberto21

É.... então a coisa é mais feia do que parece. Isso tá virando prática comum aqui no país. Mas uma coisa é notavél:

* A Microtik não faz questão nenhuma de esconder que vende e ganha dinheiro com o projeto deles. Eles não estão debaixo da GPL, mas usam parte dos fontes protegidos pela licença..... são passiveis sim de processo (alias, alguém já os denunciou? talves seja por isso que nada foi feito ainda);

* O BFW diz, claramente, em vários locais diferentes, que o projeto é livre e sob a licença. Isso a meu ver é mais grave ainda, levantam uma bandeira ao qual não honram. Isso tem duas vertentes: passa a diante a ideia que qualquer coisa sob a GPL pode ser fechada e que qualquer um pode fazer o que bem entender com a desculpa que quiser.

Algo tinha que ser feito.

Osmano, não entendi sua colocação: no caso do fork do TC, então você é o autor, neste caso, você poderia agir. Mas e em casos como o restante do código, que está encriptado e sem os fontes? No caso todo o projeto vem oriundo de uma versão mais antiga, que vem de outra e que por final vem do Coyote. Nessas alturas, contatar o pessoal do Coyote poderia resolver, mas seria isso o melhor a fazer? A GNU e a FSF não tem nenhum dispositivo para apurar denuncias com estas?

Será que estamos fadados a ver isso tudo e não poder fazer nada???

----------


## cristhianbini

"Assim que estivermos mais avançados no check list das alterações vamos disponibilizar os fontes..."

Acho que se eles falaram que vão liberar então já esta resolvido! 

Poxa não podemos desmerecer o esforço e a força de vontade dos desenvolvedores, ainda que alguns desenvolvedores externos do projeto BrazlFW queiram ter acesso ao fontes, muitos users estão se beneficiando do sistema direta e indiretamente sem gastar um centavo!

Esse é meu ponto de vista! Sou da paz, e acredito que uma boa conversa é capaz de resolver qualquer problema, falo isso de experiencia própria, já escapei de cada uma conversando, que só eu sei!

----------


## osmano807

Humm, bem, o Thunder é um fork do HAVP, teoricamente eu posso pressionar sobre o fork do bfw, mas não o do thunder.

GPLv3 é mais "restritiva" ainda, nem DRM suporta (lembra do caso do VLC no iPhone? foi isso.)

Consegui extrair o .bfw, mas necessitei de baixar o BFW pra ter acesso à rotina (sorte nossa é feita em bash, se fosse em outra coisa capaz que tinha que fazer mais que simplesmente abrir um arquivo).
Se não me engano, tem 2 versões.
A velha, tu remove as 2 primeiras linhas, e vira um .tar.gz (ou .tar.bz2, não lembro)
O novo é um .tar.gz (ou tar.bz2, não lembro[2]), e só extrair direto.

Já sobre a Mikrotik a coisa é mais funda, usam MUITA coisa GPL.

----------


## gandalf

Boas, christian!
Legal que você frequenta aqui também. Fiquei sabendo que você também faz parte do projeto deles, bacana. Você poderia nos informar o que é esse assunto tão importante que impede o projeto de cumprir a licença? Tudo bem, concordo com você quando diz que é free e que muitos se beneficiam do sistema, mas isso não pode ser motivo de violação de uma licença, pode? E a questão não é: "Vamos liberar", tinha que ser liberado desde o principio. Ou existe algo por trás disto? Esse projeto vai deixar de ser licenciado pela GPL? E os códigos usados sob ela? (isso são hipóteses, não afirmações) Outros projetos, como Ubuntu ou Debian tem seus fontes liberados. As alterações não dependem de fatores como check-lists. Eles estão lá, independentes de serem finalizados ou não. Não vou desmerecer o trabalho dos desenvolvedores de lá, mesmo porque não os conheço e isso seria no minimo injusto da minha parte. Só estou levantando estas questões porque me preocupo que isto se torne comum. Se o projeto determinou estas ações, lógico que aqueles que estão envolvidos acharam natural, normal. Mas não o é. Consegue entender onde quero chegar? Estou olhando para o futuro, e não gosto do que vejo. Uma outra pergunta: porque, como disse o osmano, os pacotes são encriptados??? Se tudo é feito em bash, porque essa encriptação? O que está amedrontando tanto assim esse projeto? (outra hipótese)
Desculpe pela minha persistência, mas não podemos ficar passivos ao ver algo que aparentemente está errado.

----------


## cristhianbini

> Legal que você frequenta aqui também.


Não tanto quanto deveria mas estamos na área, rs





> Fiquei sabendo que você também faz parte do projeto deles, bacana. Você poderia nos informar o que é esse assunto tão importante que impede o projeto de cumprir a licença?


Cara eu faço parte lá do BFW sim, mas não respondo pelo projeto, quem responde "ao meu ver oficialmente" são 4 pessoas (Claudio - Marcelo - Woshman - Reginaldo)






> Tudo bem, concordo com você quando diz que é free e que muitos se beneficiam do sistema, mas isso não pode ser motivo de violação de uma licença, pode?


De forma alguma, seria como eu afirmar que: um juiz por ser autoridade em leis, pode ter privilégios de passar por cima e transgredir a lei. 




> E a questão não é: "Vamos liberar", tinha que ser liberado desde o principio. Ou existe algo por trás disto? Esse projeto vai deixar de ser licenciado pela GPL? E os códigos usados sob ela? (isso são hipóteses, não afirmações)


Bom pra mim o "Vamos Liberar" eu entendo como uma afirmação, mas cada um tem seu ponto de vista poderia até citar aqui uma frase de um pensador: "Posso não concordar com nenhuma das palavras que você disser (oque não é o caso), mas defenderei até a morte o direito de você dizê-las."





> Não vou desmerecer o trabalho dos desenvolvedores de lá, mesmo porque não os conheço e isso seria no minimo injusto da minha parte. Só estou levantando estas questões porque me preocupo que isto se torne comum. Se o projeto determinou estas ações, lógico que aqueles que estão envolvidos acharam natural, normal. Mas não o é. Consegue entender onde quero chegar?


Sim entendo onde quer chegar perfeitamente. Mas olha, pense comigo, lá no fórum já houve debates acirrados de grupos que defendiam a entrada de por exemplo, banners do Ad-Sense para gerar uns trocados para o projeto e outros metodos mais como venda de Addons, mas sempre em todos os debates relacionados a lucrar ($) com o BFW enfatizado que o Projeto do BFW é 100% Free.




> Estou olhando para o futuro, e não gosto do que vejo. Uma outra pergunta: porque, como disse o osmano, os pacotes são encriptados??? Se tudo é feito em bash, porque essa encriptação? O que está amedrontando tanto assim esse projeto? (outra hipótese)


Cara para responder isso, acho que se chegar na moral nos admins la e trocar uma idéia de boa eles vão explicar o porque dessa postura nesse momento. Isso eu penso, como disse sou da paz e sempre procuro ver o lado bom das coisas.




> Desculpe pela minha persistência, mas não podemos ficar passivos ao ver algo que aparentemente está errado.


Cara eu não te conheço pessoalmente nem sei quem vc é, mas vc sempre terá meu respeito, independente do que vc vê como certo ou errado. 

Abração ai!

Bini

----------


## gandalf

Pois é, christian.
Você é uma pessoa inteligente. E, claro, sei que sua defesa não é feita sem embasamento. Se não fosse assim, esse projeto já teria deixado de existir. Isso que me deixa "intrigado": serem defensores de bandeiras em público, mas nos bastidores agirem contra o que pregam. Não estou seguro que eu obteria alguma resposta dos responsáveis. É um assunto sério, e pelo que eu andei vendo por lá, muitos reclamam de falta de liberdade, inclusive com os responsáveis apagando opiniões que não lhes são, digamos, convenientes. Tem muito relato disso lá.

Agora pouco, analisando mais um pouco os posts, encontrei um relato muito interessante que tem relação direta com o assunto aqui:

BrazilFW - Firewall and Router &bull; View topic - Que tal un BFW Comunity Apps




> _...El no conoció a BrazilFW como un S.O. de código abierto? 
> No lo se, honestamente creo recordar que en BFW había drivers de código cerrado, pero bien puedo estar equivocado. Yo mismo tenia programas cuyo código jamas fué solicitado que se liberara.
> 
> El no sabe que BrazilFW es de código abierto?
> No lo se, hoy por hoy hay cosas en BFW3 que no se puede y esta casi prohibido modificar, no se puede alterar el firewall sin hackearlo y así podría decir que casi todos los scripts de inicio..._


Não sou só eu que estou vendo isso, afinal.

----------


## brunovescovi

Boa tarde, pessoal.

Gandalf, eu sou o brunovescovi, autor do BFW Cache. O código fonte do BFW Cache é exatamente o mesmo do TC3.1 disponibilizado pelo Osmano, com mudança nas variáveis e mensagens só para se adequar ao sistema BFW Cache, nada mais.

O trabalho que estou fazendo até agora, além da compilação dos binários, se dá na área das adequações no arquivo de configuração, relatórios, scripts de limpeza, telas do webadmin, e demais ajustes variados que podem ser vistos como são pois se tratam de scripts em shell.

Os fontes eu ainda não modifiquei pois o trabalho com os scripts nos dão um resultado mais imediato e podem servir para o futuro, após a alteração dos fontes. Eu comecei a alterar os fontes uma vez, mas devido a arquitetura do sistema, resolvi deixar como está e vou trabalhar nos fontes só quando terminar outros projetos onde estou inserido, então por falta de tempo, os fontes mesmo, com alterações relevantes, só vou fazer quando tiver tempo de começar e terminar.

Sobre os fontes do BFW Cache, acho que você não precisa de mais nada, pois tudo está disponível de uma forma ou de outra. E discordo de você quando disse que eu dei desculpa. O que fiz foi esplicar o motivo para os usuários do addon e em minha opinião não estou infringindo nada. Se você tivesse me avisado que tomaria um post como uma declaração oficial para o mundo inteiro, eu teria preparado um discurso mais completo.

Quanto aos fontes do projeto BFW, quase todo o sistema está aberto em forma de shell script. E o que não está, já foi falado que será disponibilizado. Eu não tenho os fontes do BFW na última versão. Não sou detentor dos fontes. Então não adianta usar coisas que eu falei para difamar o projeto. O projeto BFW responde a todos os que perguntam. Infelismente, algumas respostas estão sendo dadas mais ríspidas do que as outras (de vez em quando) quando notamos que a coisa nem são os fontes em si, mas são pessoas querendo arrumar confusão. Enfim, se quer saber sobre os fontes do BFW, isso não é comigo. É mentira dizer que os addons developers têm os fontes porque eu sou addon developer e não tenho.

Agora, só para deixar claro, Gandalf, minhas explicações aqui no UL não foram exclusivas para você, mas foram para os colegas que leram essa história que você levantou com insinuações.

Para você, eu tenho umas perguntas:
01 - Qual o seu nome? Porque o meu é Bruno, mas o seu eu não sei.
02 - Onde mais você está na net? Porque seu cadastro no UL foi no dia 25/10 (3 dias atrás). E parece que você só se cadastrou para criar esse tópico. Quem está intrigado sou eu. Eu quero conhecer mais sobre o Gandalf e sua empresa.
03 - De onde vem tanta amargura? Parece que você está muito indignado, querendo denunciar e tudo mais, porém você mesmo não tentou nenhuma vez perguntar aos administradores do BFW sobre suas questões. Ou já perguntou usando outro usuário?
04 - Porque você acha que vai ganhar alguma coisa com isso? Faça as coisas como devem ser feitas, claramente, e se você tiver dúvidas genuínas, elas serão sanadas.

Eu sou como o Christian, sou pela paz. Não acredito que temos que ter desavenças entre nós.
E estou aqui, com meu nome à mostra, e respondo o que quiser porque não tenho nada a esconder.
Mas se essa conversa se transformar num jogo de intrigas e conspiração, tô fora, tenho mais o que fazer.

Desculpe-me, Gandalf (ou qual seja o seu nome) pelas palavras diretas, mas isso não quer dizer que estou chateado ou nervoso. O que escrevi foi para que fique bem claro que você não precisa supor nada a meu respeito, é só perguntar que eu digo, beleza?

Um grande abraço para todos os colegas. :Ciao:

----------


## Anthonyy

> Boa tarde, pessoal.
> 
> 
> Gandalf, eu sou o brunovescovi, autor do BFW Cache.


Esse BFW Cache como dito por você nada mais é do que o simples TC 3.1 Modificado, se o TC na versão 3.1 está com os fontes na net porque você teme em liberar os mesmos para a comunidade linux em geral? Medo que alguém faça melhor do que você, ou que corrija os teus erros?





> O trabalho que estou fazendo até agora, além da compilação dos binários, se dá na área das adequações no arquivo de configuração, relatórios, scripts de limpeza, telas do webadmin, e demais ajustes variados que podem ser vistos como são pois se tratam de scripts em shell.


Telas do webadmin quais foram feitas por quem? Você? ou simplesmente copiou o que existia e manteve os créditos como sendo você o autor?





> Os fontes eu ainda não modifiquei pois o trabalho com os scripts nos dão um resultado mais imediato e podem servir para o futuro, após a alteração dos fontes. Eu comecei a alterar os fontes uma vez, mas devido a arquitetura do sistema, resolvi deixar como está


Claro, você não entende do sistema,não tem fontes do sistema, não tem o que precisa, ta tudo fechado. Como fazer algo assim ? E que dia você poderá reclamar se é um dos que escondem os fontes? 



> Sobre os fontes do BFW Cache, acho que você não precisa de mais nada, pois tudo está disponível de uma forma ou de outra. E discordo de você quando disse que eu dei desculpa. O que fiz foi esplicar o motivo para os usuários do addon e em minha opinião não estou infringindo nada. Se você tivesse me avisado que tomaria um post como uma declaração oficial para o mundo inteiro, eu teria preparado um discurso mais completo.


Fazer declaração para o mundo inteiro? Gosta de brincar correto? e "esplicar" não seria "Explicar" ? 
Leia atentamente a Licença, releia a mesma, e encontrará algumas linhas onde o senhor infringiu regras da licença, más, não é cabível a mim dizer nada, os pobres coitados que usam esse sistema deveriam acordar para vida, e ver a sujeira que existe, caso não aceite minhas palavras faço lhe o favor de passar arquivos quais foram encripitados e mostram a veracidade de todos os fatos. Onde irá se esconder agora ? Atrás de quem?


Nome: Anthony Emanuel Pedro
Idade : 32 Anos
Cidade : Rio de Janeiro
Pra não ficar tendo que responder a perguntas inúteis depois......

----------


## gandalf

Boa noite, Bruno.

Fico feliz que alguém do projeto tenha ao menos prestado atenção e tentado dar alguma explicação.
Vamos ver, primeiro as apresentações: 

Muito prazer, meu nome é Roberto.
Quanto a onde estou na net, desculpe, tomo muito cuidado por onde ando e com quais informações passo, principalmente em publico.

Vamos responder suas perguntas:

Amargura? Indignado? Porque? Denunciar sim, alias estou já vendo os meios para isso, Porque? Porque quem cala, consente. E eu não vou ficar vendo coisas que eu vejo como erradas serem feitas sem nem mesmo questionar. E, é verdade, não contatei ninguém do projeto, mesmo porque, creio eu, com muita certeza eu não seria bem recebido no fórum do projeto por razões já explicadas. Sua indignação e o rumo de suas perguntas são prova disso. Ver as coisas erradas e questiona-lás não é sinal de rancor ou amargura, afinal, não conheço vocês. E não, não perguntei usando outro usuário. Não tenho cadastro em seu projeto.

Ganhar alguma coisa? Se for em sentido monetário, claro que não. Agora eu e toda comunidade de software livre tem muito a ganhar. Pelo visto, você não leu minhas alegações, ou se leu, não quis entender o real sentido do questionamento. Falhas, quando são identificadas, ou são sanadas ou permanecem por pura comodidade. Voces não são os primeiros a violarem a GPL, então, se isso está se tornando um hábito, alguém tem que fazer alguma coisa, e é o que eu estou fazendo. Voce acha que estou errado? Você acha que eu deveria agir de outra forma? Como? Indo ao seu projeto e falando tudo isso lá, sendo que lá ninguém pode reclamar ou tem seus comentários removidos ou apagados? Desculpe, mas mais pessoas tem que saber, porque não posso deixar determinadas praticas se tornarem comuns. Você consegue entender?

Quanto a essa conversa se tornar um jogo de intrigas, isso não faz parte da minha pessoa. Eu não acredito em teorias conspiratórias. Acredito no mundo real, onde existem coisas certas e coisas erradas.

Bruno, não supus nada a seu respeito. Nem te conheço. Admiro sua coragem de responder, e parece que você tem boas intenções. Meu questionamento é com a violação da GPL pelo projeto que você está representando aqui. Talvez você nem soubesse que omitir fontes é uma violação da licença.

Quanto à sua declaração do pacote addon:

Se você usa somente os fontes originais do pacote do nosso amigo osmano, porque você disse que os fontes não estavam liberados? Vide as mensagens anteriores. Das duas, uma, ou agora você está falando a verdade ou está mentido. Se você fala a verdade aqui, então você mentiu no fórum do seu projeto. Ou vice-versa. Duas respostas diferentes para a mesma pergunta. Intrigante.

Quanto à sua declaração sobre os fontes do projeto:

Você disse que o projeto "quase" todo está aberto. Então tem sim conteúdo fechado, criptografado. Se você que é desenvolvedor do projeto não tem os fontes, alguma coisa está errada. Muito errada. A questão não é: "Vamos liberar". A GPL exige a disponibilidade dos fontes. Ela não diz para serem disponibilizados os fontes quando for conveniente. Quanto as respostas "rispidas", eu não me referia a isso, mas sim ao fato de apagarem opniões que são contrárias. Ou voce acha que se eu levasse um assunto desses lá no seu projeto, eu teria algum retorno válido? Aqui você já chegou falando em amargura, teorias da conspiração, indignação, intrigas.... imagina se fosse lá no seu projeto!

Controvérsias à parte, gostei da sua atitude. Mas acho que você, já que faz parte do projeto, você poderia levar estas questões lá para dentro e ver o que os administradores de lá dizem sobre tudo isso ( lá tem administrador, né? ). Não precisa dar uma resposta para o gandalf, precisa se dar uma resposta é ao publico que, mesmo não sendo usuário do seu sistema, está bem de olho!

Exercício do direito à se questionar algo = democracia. 

Não estou aqui para entrar em guerra com ninguém. Sei que é um projeto bom, assim como o christian falou, mas tem coisas erradas e que precisam ser modificadas, só isso.

Quanto ao meu tempo de cadastro, não se preocupe com meu pouco tempo aqui. Sempre se pode recomeçar, e desta vez estou recomeçando em um mundo bem diferente do que eu estava habituado. A liberdade é algo fascinante e viciador, pena eu não ter conhecido antes! Vale a pena lutar por ela!

Abraços.

----------


## brunovescovi

> Esse BFW Cache como dito por você nada mais é do que o simples TC 3.1 Modificado, se o TC na versão 3.1 está com os fontes na net porque você teme em liberar os mesmos para a comunidade linux em geral? Medo que alguém faça melhor do que você, ou que corrija os teus erros?


 Por mais que eu diga ninguém acredita. Os fontes em C são os mesmos que o do Osmano. Mudei apenas nomes de variáveis. Os scripts que fiz estão abertos depois que você instala o BFW Cache. Futuramente vou alterar os fontes em C, mas ainda não o fiz. Sobre alguém fazer melhor, excelente, e não vai ser difícil. Eu sou meio burro, mas sou esforçado. Se alguém bem inteligente pegar para fazer, certamente vai fazer maravilhas. Assim que eu terminar o BFW Cache vou disponibilizar os fontes, mas como não alterei ainda, os fontes do Osmano já estão disponíveis.




> Telas do webadmin quais foram feitas por quem? Você? ou simplesmente copiou o que existia e manteve os créditos como sendo você o autor?


Viajou. As telas do webadmin são as novas telas para a próxima versão, que trará uma tela de configuração e outra tela com relatório e opções de excluir o cache por domínios. Você deve ter achado que eu estava falando do relatório em PHP, que não foi eu quem fez, e os créditos estão no arquivo PHP. Na próxima versão, não usarei mais a versão em PHP, e sim uma em CGI que quem fez fui eu. Mudei pois o relatório em PHP não pode ser mostrados dentro do webadmin do BFW, junto com o cabeçalho, porque está tudo em cgi. Então resolvi trazer tudo para cgi para manter as opções do webadmin do BFW junto do relatório. E também porque alterei o banco de dados para acelerar o relatório. E também porque o relatório vai ter mais funções.




> Claro, você não entende do sistema,não tem fontes do sistema, não tem o que precisa, ta tudo fechado. Como fazer algo assim ? E que dia você poderá reclamar se é um dos que escondem os fontes?


Viajou de novo. Não estou falando que comecei a alterar os fontes do BFW, falei que comecei a alterar os fontes do BFW Cache (TC), mas desisti porque iria demorar muito tempo e por isso deixei para quando eu tiver mais tempo. Como vou alterar os fontes do BFW se eu não os tenho?




> Fazer declaração para o mundo inteiro? Gosta de brincar correto? e "esplicar" não seria "Explicar" ?


Corrigir erros de português é útil, mas fora de questão. Eu persebi que havia errado o "esplicar", mas resolvi não editar meu post para não dar a entender que teria apagado algum conteúdo do post. De qualquer forma, muito obrigado.




> Leia atentamente a Licença, releia a mesma, e encontrará algumas linhas onde o senhor infringiu regras da licença, más, não é cabível a mim dizer nada, os pobres coitados que usam esse sistema deveriam acordar para vida, e ver a sujeira que existe, caso não aceite minhas palavras faço lhe o favor de passar arquivos quais foram encripitados e mostram a veracidade de todos os fatos. Onde irá se esconder agora ? Atrás de quem?


Meu amigo, mais uma vez, se quer os fontes do BFW vai ter que procurar com outra pessoa, porque eu não tenho. O que eu tenho do BFW é o que todo mundo pode baixar no fórum, que é a BuildTree. Se quiser os fontes de arquivos encriptados, não posso te ajudar.




> Nome: Anthony Emanuel Pedro
> Idade : 32 Anos
> Cidade : Rio de Janeiro
> Pra não ficar tendo que responder a perguntas inúteis depois......


Muito prazer.

Se eu puder ajudar em mais alguma coisa, é só perguntar. Mas se continuar querendo me difamar, só vai provar que perdeu a razão e que precisa apelar porque não tem argumentos. E sobre as linhas da licença que eu infringi, parece que você sabe dos meus erros melhor do que eu mesmo, e parece entender muito do conteúdo da licença, então te peço por favor que você diga exatamente os pontos que eu infringi e o que eu tenho que fazer para me adequar. Caso contrário, vou entender que você só jogou palavras no ar.

Não entendo porque tanta raiva nas palavras. Estou dando do meu tempo para fazer algo útil a todos. Não recebo nada por isso. E ainda tenho que aturar desaforo. Ponha-se no meu lugar por um minuto, e pense se você gostaria que alguém ficasse colocando sua moral e caráter em questão dizendo as coisas que você disse. O método que estou usando para desenvolver o cache está dentro das regras e eu tenho meus motivos para fazer assim. Pense bem se o problema sou eu mesmo.

Não vou mais responder acusações. Se alguém tiver dúvidas sobre o BFW, entre em contato com algum administrador do fórum. Se alguém tiver dúvidas sobre o BFW Cache, pode perguntar que eu respondo.

Um abraço.

----------


## gandalf

Mais um capitulo da novela:

BrazilFW - Firewall and Router &bull; View topic - Dando uma vasculhada na Net olha o que achei...




> _by tecjair » Fri Oct 28, 2011 12:49 pm_ _1 - Os que querem os código-fontes estão desesperados a ponto de não poder esperar, e ai resolveram mudar a tática de guerra.
> Porque querem parar o projeto agora, se ele ainda tem tempo para disponibilizar os fontes?
> 
> 2 - Querem o código do BFW 3.0? Mas por que a pressa? Será que precisam urgentemente de algo que tem lá?_


Mais uma vez, fica comprovado a expressa violação da licença. A coisa é feita de forma intencional, com o aval de todos do projeto. Vejam o desenvolvedor: ele chama minha denuncia de "tática de guerra". Diz que eu estou desesperado e insinua que quero algo que tem dentro do sistema deles.

Não conheçe o que são diretrizes muito menos de como se tem que trabalhar com estas. Eu não preciso de absolutamente nada de dentro deste sistema.. A unica coisa que quero é que este projeto pare de mentir para as pessoas. Ser free não é ser livre. Tem um abismo entre os dois. A conivência dos administradores deste projeto em permitir a isso de seus participantes e a omissão em pelo menos ensinar o que é estar debaixo de uma licença de software é a causa destas denuncias. Antes eram duvidas, agora são certezas. É uma guerra? Vocês consideram uma guerra ter que cumprir a licença? Então a guerra de vocês é contra o GNU diretamente, porque é ele que EXIGE que os fontes estejam liberados.
Mais uma constatação: o desenvolvedor, sem pudor nem piedade, ENCERROU o assunto levantado pelos outros membros! Isso se chama DITADURA ! Ae vocês vem aqui me questionar o porque não fui diretamente aos administradores do seu projeto? Para que? Para ser acharcalhado em publico? Dispenso. Seu projeto está contaminado assim como os políticos estão contaminados com a corrupção. Voces se acham "donos" do sistema, quando na verdade, os "reais donos" estão espalhados pelo mundo inteiro. É como uma gangrena, hoje se fecha um pedacinho, amanha um outro, e assim vai-se indo.

Ao menos eles deveriam ter vergonha de se auto-proclamarem defensores do software-livre. Parem de desenvolver sob a GPL. Vão para sistemas proprietários então, como FreeBSD ou a própria Microsoft. Lá vocês podem omitir o que quiserem. Parem de dar mau exemplo para outros.

Sabe o que falta neste país? Falta representatividade do software livre. Cadê os que se acham defensores do software livre? Vão ficar ae parados sem fazer nada? Vendo essa lambança toda e ficando quietos? Cadê a comunidade? Ela só existe para bater boca com usuários Windows?

----------


## gandalf

Poxa vida.... desculpe-me, osmano. 
Não era minha intenção sair da linha. Confesso que me aborreci bastante com a atitude do desenvolvedor do projeto lá, mas não mais acontecerá novamente. Afinal os errados são eles.

Obrigado.

----------


## Anthonyy

Acho que não entenderam ainda a gravidade do problema. Nem mesmo das fragilidades.
O que tem dentro da builtree é super fácil de conseguir, até mesmo analisando a grande rede podemos ver que o atual modo gráfico do projeto é baseado no Tiny core linux, o qual se não me engano está sob a licença que o projeto insiste em infrigir.
Basta perguntar de onde vieram as modificações, tudo é a cara do Tiny, creio que daqui a alguns dias teremos um TinyCoreFW (Pago R$ ou U$ ?).
Quanto ao Bruno, muito me admira pegar o conteudo free sob licença e ainda se fingir de vitima, isso é o mais simples, nos omitir. Ou fingirmos não ver nada, esse projeto a tempos está enganando os seus usuarios, se o developer dele desistir do sistema hoje? Como fica os users? Ja pensaram nisso? Bom, digo assim pra não dizer em alguma hipotese algo pior.
Não Está sob licença alguma, e os arquivos encrypitados estão por ai, facil de pega-los.
Pergunto uma coisa ao Bruno.
Porque encriptar os arquivos, e fazer aquele monte de teste? Medo de usar o programa em outra distro? Ou aperfeiçoarem o seu conteúdo ? Ou seria simplesmente uma forma de se manter na Ponta, no poder de tudo.
Aliás, por onde anda o Claudio? ele não lembra que antigamente ajudamos ele? Porque ninguem fala nada de concreto?
Vejam com seus proprios olhos pessoal.....

----------


## gandalf

Antonyy... boa tarde.
Quem é Claudio?

----------


## goodposting

1 - Os que querem os código-fontes estão desesperados a ponto de não poder esperar, e ai resolveram mudar a tática de guerra.
Porque querem parar o projeto agora, se ele ainda tem tempo para disponibilizar os fontes?

2 - Querem o código do BFW 3.0? Mas por que a pressa? Será que precisam urgentemente de algo que tem lá?


essas tb são as minhas palavras.

...agora mudando de assunto:


pra pegar o código (q alguém se matou pra criar) e simplesmente fazer um fork???

pra mim reclamações infundadas são falta do q fazer.

a questão não é quebra de licença gplv3 . a questão são que ao invés de se envolver com um projeto e ajudar (fazer algo útil em suas vidas) ficam arrumando confusão por aí a fora. e pior... ainda tem duas caras: fica lá e aqui, sugando la e postando em outro lugar.

complicado isso eim?!

ja foi dito por pessoas q são de confiança (coisa difícil se ver hoje em dia) q o código será disponibilizado em breve.

a questão é q tem gente por aí q só quer sugar e não faz nada pra ajudar e q fica em cima reclamando a toa, e simplesmente NÃO ACREDITA !!!

um detalhe: ESSAS PESSOAS Q TÃO QUERENDO O CÓDIGO DE QUALQUER JEITO E PRA ONTEM, ESTÃO DOIDAS PRA FAZER ALGO PARTICULAR E NÃO POSTAR NADA PRA NINGUÉM EM SEGUIDA! porque não ajudam o projeto bfw com o conhecimento q possuem ??? mas não! só quer ficar lá sugando código. 

Simplesmente aperfeiçoam as coisas e fica pra elas! PURO EGOÍSMO.

Sei de muita gente por aí q faz plugins pro Thunder 3.1 (por exemplo) e não posta nada pra ninguém! não disponibiliza arquivos fonte nem nada. aqui nesse fórum tem muito disso.

----------


## osmano807

> 1 - Os que querem os código-fontes estão desesperados a ponto de não poder esperar, e ai resolveram mudar a tática de guerra.
> Porque querem parar o projeto agora, se ele ainda tem tempo para disponibilizar os fontes?
> 
> 2 - Querem o código do BFW 3.0? Mas por que a pressa? Será que precisam urgentemente de algo que tem lá?
> 
> 
> essas tb são as minhas palavras.
> 
> ...agora mudando de assunto:
> ...


Bem vindo ao Brasil, lugar onde todo mundo só quer saber de si próprio. (já disse isso antes?)

----------


## goodposting

osmano... nós dois conversamos pouco. mas vejo q vc é diferente disso tudo. eu afirmo aqui q tb sou diferente disso tudo.

não penso só em mim. penso em ajudar os outros tb, diferente da maioria q ta por aí.

o bruno vescovi conheço ele pessoalmente. ele é uma pessoa de confiança.

o problema é conseguir ter aqui dentro uma conversa pacífica em sem xingamentos!

certas pessoas são tão egocêntricas e egoístas q simplesmente ignoram a diplomacia e a educação.

é lamentável isso. mas tudo bem. como vc ja disse, estamos no Brasil.

----------


## Anthonyy

> Antonyy... boa tarde.
> Quem é Claudio?


Olá gandalf, prazer falar diretamente com você.
Claudio é o "cara" que seria o "dono" do BFW. No papel é ele. Na pratica o dono se chama Reginaldo , acho que é esse o nome.
So ler isso aqui olha. http://sourceforge.net/projects/brazilfw/ 

Claudio foi quem assumiu o bfw quando o cara la que mandava no coyote deu a louca...
Más ele sumiu, sumiu e o projeto acabou...

----------


## Anthonyy

> 1 - Os que querem os código-fontes estão desesperados a ponto de não poder esperar, e ai resolveram mudar a tática de guerra.
> Porque querem parar o projeto agora, se ele ainda tem tempo para disponibilizar os fontes?
> 
> 2 - Querem o código do BFW 3.0? Mas por que a pressa? Será que precisam urgentemente de algo que tem lá?
> 
> 
> essas tb são as minhas palavras.
> 
> ...agora mudando de assunto:
> ...


Ninguem quer criar fork , más todos gostariamos de ter algo que possamos usar sem que um dia fosse derepente movido a "pago" assim como outras coisas por la ja foram.
No mais, em que você ajuda o p rojeto? Dinheiro ou com o seu provedor? 
Abraços.

----------


## osmano807

aiai...
seguinte...
pra esse post continuar, tem que parar de ofender... 'briga sadia'
se fosse noutro local talvez já teriam deletado, então se comportem por favor, pra não ter que fazer isso

----------


## dudumo

Ola pessoal, ja faz algum tempo que eu acompanho o UL e diante da polêmica criada me vi obrigado a fazer meu cadastro aqui.

Bom, primeiro deixa eu me apresentar, sou o Eduardo, moderador do BFW.
A minha experiência com o sistema tem mais de 03 anos e entendendo que eles precisam de ajuda (que projeto free não precisa) e como eu não sou programador me ofereci para ajudar na administração do forum para liberar grandes colaboradores programadores destas funções. Também ajudo como doador voluntário ja que o sistema para mim traz retorno financeiro como solução de controle de internet de fácil implantação e administração.

Como moderador la no BFW a gente se depara com freqüência com usuários recem chegados ao projeto que tem por objetivo se esconder atras de anonimato apenas para tumultuar o projeto.
Claro que por uma questão de ordem o projeto procura evitar que esse tipo de polêmica contamine os trabalhos técnicos que são o objetivo do forum.
Mas sempre que solicitado o staff presta contas de qualquer assunto que seja apresentado no forum, sem excessão.
Como não podemos agradar a 100% dos colaboradores volta e meia surge alguma dissidência que consideramos normal e saudavel haja vista a dinâmica de um projeto voluntário como é o BFW.

Isso posto me causa um certo desconforto ler acusações de duas pessoas anônimas que não apresentam nenhuma referencia concreta de qualquer participação voluntária em projetos de software livre (o que deu o nome pode estar mentindo ou não tem participação em nenhum projeto que eu conheço).
Pior, vir num num conceituado forum de software livre acusar um projeto que desde de 2005 contribui de maneira tão significativa e importante para o Linux é no mínimo indelicado e no limite mal-intencionado (como sempre o ganho financeiro a custa de trabalho de terceiros).

*Então quem tem razão, os anônimos que não se apresentam e sequer declaram quais são seus projetos ou o BFW que ja tem mais de 06 anos de existência e atualmente conta com mais de 4000 usuários ativos contribuindo, divulgando e trabalhando com o sistema?*

Comparem a contribuição do Bruno (sem esquecer das fontes do Osmano) com o BFW-Cache e a conversa suspeita desses dois acusadores anônimos.
*Enquanto alguns trabalham para melhorar o projeto outros vem aqui covarde e anonimamente inverter valores para criar polêmicas e prejudicar quem esta contribuindo de modo voluntário sem fins lucrativos para com toda uma comunidade de usuários.*

Na minha opinião pessoal considero qualquer acusador anônimos como Trolls que sempre tem interesses suspeitos.
Pior, estão colocando em duvida um projeto que ajuda milhares de pessoas a ganhar conhecimento ou dinheiro apenas para tentar resolver seus próprios problemas.

Sugiro que os acusadores anônimos gastem suas energias ajudando algum projeto, seja o BFW ou qualquer outro similar.
Ou ja que eles tem tanta razão e conhecimento sobre o GPLv3 que mirem seus canhões para outros projetos que desrespeitam de verdade a licença de modo muito mais claro e prejudicial.

*Então caros amigos anônimos, me respondam por favor, o que vocês fizeram ou fazem ou contribuem para a divulgação e uso do Software livre e realmente gratuito no Brasil?*

Agradeço a todos que defenderam o BFW e também ao Osmano pelo seu trabalho de moderação do tópico.

----------


## Thiago322

> Ola pessoal, ja faz algum tempo que eu acompanho o UL e diante da polêmica criada me vi obrigado a fazer meu cadastro aqui.
> 
> Bom, primeiro deixa eu me apresentar, sou o Eduardo, moderador do BFW.
> A minha experiência com o sistema tem mais de 03 anos e entendendo que eles precisam de ajuda (que projeto free não precisa) e como eu não sou programador me ofereci para ajudar na administração do forum para liberar grandes colaboradores programadores destas funções. Também ajudo como doador voluntário ja que o sistema para mim traz retorno financeiro como solução de controle de internet de fácil implantação e administração.
> 
> Como moderador la no BFW a gente se depara com freqüência com usuários recem chegados ao projeto que tem por objetivo se esconder atras de anonimato apenas para tumultuar o projeto.
> Claro que por uma questão de ordem o projeto procura evitar que esse tipo de polêmica contamine os trabalhos técnicos que são o objetivo do forum.
> Mas sempre que solicitado o staff presta contas de qualquer assunto que seja apresentado no forum, sem excessão.
> Como não podemos agradar a 100% dos colaboradores volta e meia surge alguma dissidência que consideramos normal e saudavel haja vista a dinâmica de um projeto voluntário como é o BFW.
> ...


Olá, antes de tudo prazer, meu nome é Thiago Ferreira . Fui colaborador do BrazilFW até a alguns dias atrás. e acompanhava bem de longe toda a discussão. Porém é chegado o momento de atender e analisar as criticas.
Senhor Eduardo Moreira, (dudumo), primeiramente eu não conheço o senhor como alguém que ajude o projeto BrazilFW, Foi tú mesmo que disse que la não ajudarias os "chupins", isso não é de poder de um moderador do projeto.
Segundo, o senhor me fez a proposta de me enviar ao projeto o qual você cita como concorrente do BFW ,o SmarT, então pergunto para ti, onde estás o que você veio aqui apregoar? Não seria você causador de uns 50% de todas essas encrencas?
Não sou anonimo como os outros, tenho atualmente o rfs que mantenho como parte da bfw 2.33 que pelo que sei nem existirá mais e ja contribui inumeras vezes para o projeto como um todo, quem duvidar das minhas palavras vá até o forúm e faça uma breve pesquisa.
Agora o que muito me impressiona é: La no bfw não pode ter uma discussão dessas, más aqui vocês tem que ler, e ver que algumas pessoas não vão se calar e aceitar o que você gostaria de impor ao projeto, caso isso podemos citar a parte onde você tanto gostaria de trancar o forúm a somente quem pagasse pra usar. Você não tem indole para aparecer aqui e simplesmente se fazer de santo, cuidado ao falar algumas coisas pois por que minha saida do BFW deve 50% a você e os outros 50% ao seu amigo. E ainda pensam estar contribuindo para o crescimento da comunidade.
Quanto ao software e sua licença, não vou questionar a autoridade de ninguém , más não pense que somente os seus 3 anos de projetos são suficientes para se achar dono do sistema e do forúm. Infelizmente, se voce continuar por la, o bfw vai morrer, e isso não sou so eu quem digo, são grandes pessoas de la de dentro.
abraços ,e espero que não tenhamos que expor trechos de nossas antigas conversas por aqui, ja que sou uma "criança" e o senhor um mega empresario, sabe administrar e eu não sei nada....

----------


## gandalf

Hummmm... vamos lá!

Bem-vindos goodposting, dudumo e thiago. Vamos manter a calma, ok? Isso é uma discussão séria, sobre um assunto muito sério.

Começo a entender mais ou menos alguma coisa sobre tudo isso. Mas vamos por partes:

goodposting:

Não me interessa o que você acha certo ou errado. Sua opinião é irrelevante. Quebra de licença é algo grave, mesmo que você não saiba disso. E se houver pessoas (que não é meu caso) que queiram os fontes, quem lhes disse que vocês podem proibir alguém de te-los? Quem lhes deu o poder de esconder aquilo que deveria ser livre? A questão É A GPL, nada mais para mim. Simples assim, mesmo que você queira criar a teoria da conspiração, com bandidos e inimigos do seu projeto, isso não me interessa. Não estou nem ae para os problemas psicológicos do seu projeto, estou questionando uma coisa séria, e gostaria de respostas sérias, não esse tipo inútil de resposta.

dudumo:




> *Então quem tem razão, os anônimos que não se apresentam e sequer declaram quais são seus projetos ou o BFW que ja tem mais de 06 anos de existência e atualmente conta com mais de 4000 usuários ativos contribuindo, divulgando e trabalhando com o sistema?*


Quem tem razão? Vocês que deliberadamente criptografam conteúdo dos seus fontes, nem disponibilizando-os como EXIGE a licença que os rege? Não me interessa quanto anos vocês tenham de existencia, nem quantos usuários. Me interessa que vocês estão transgredindo regras em beneficio próprio. Você sabe como isso se chama? Qaunto aos anonimos, nós somos milhares espalhados ao redor do mundo. E ser anonimo não significa que sou menos que você só porque você se mostra para todos. Fatos, fatos, fatos... nada de conversas, ok. Vocês estão violando regras e ponto. São passiveis de atitudes corretivas.




> *Então caros amigos anônimos, me respondam por favor, o que vocês fizeram ou fazem ou contribuem para a divulgação e uso do Software livre e realmente gratuito no Brasil?*


Eu estou fazendo aqui e agora. Defendendo uma filosofia. Mais que isso, defendendo um modelo de distribuição de software que vocês querem alterar conforme suas vontades. Quer mais que isso?

thiago:

Elucidante. Então existe uma guerra entre o projeto e esse outro que você citou, o Smart. São acusações bem sérias as que você levantou contra este membro. Espero que voce tenha provas quanto a isso e, se as tiver, que as poste aqui. Demonstrar a índole de determinadas pessoas é mais que obrigação. Agora, não se acusa ninguém falsamente. Tenha isso em mente.

Conclusões sobre tudo isso:

Parece então que quem está desesperado para proteger seu conteúdo é o próprio projeto contra seus concorrentes. É lamentável ver esse tipo de coisa acontecendo. Debian é grande, mas não fecha seus códigos ao Ubuntu só porque ele tem mais usuários. E o Ubuntu não fecha seus códigos ao Mint só porque é um fork. Eu poderia citar vários e vários exemplos de cooperação entre forks e distros principais. Mas vocês, em vez de seguir a diretriz da GPL, vocês resolveram seguir pelo caminho da violação da regra. Não me interessa se tem um fork e vocês estão em guerra. Se isso estiver mesmo acontecendo, vocês se destruirão mutuamente. E isso é um problema só de vocês. Meu problema com vocês é o respeito à toda uma comunidade que trabalha em cooperação pelo mundo todo, ao quais vocês estão desrespeitando.

Se for para virem aqui falar um monte de besteiras, querer exigir minha identidade e cpf, fiquem onde estão. Não se deem ao trabalho de vir aqui falar mais besteiras que as que já foram ditas. Temos uma denuncia. Violação da GPL. Quem tem que apresentar provas de que a denuncia não procede são vocês. Me provem. Provem aos olhos de todos que eu estou errado. Eu desafio o projeto BrazilFW a refutar minhas alegações de violação da GPLv3.

----------


## Thiago322

> thiago:
> 
> Elucidante. Então existe uma guerra entre o projeto e esse outro que você citou, o Smart. São acusações bem sérias as que você levantou contra este membro. Espero que voce tenha provas quanto a isso e, se as tiver, que as poste aqui. Demonstrar a índole de determinadas pessoas é mais que obrigação. Agora, não se acusa ninguém falsamente. Tenha isso em mente.
> .


Não, não acusei ele de nada, acho que dessa vez você me interpretou super mal. Más para todos os casos seria assim:
Quem participa de projeto "x" não pode participar do projeto "y", ja no projeto "x" eles ao menos lembram que existem o "y". Quanto a acusão, isso é uma coista totalmente fora do debate, ou você não quer mais levar a coisa a serio? A proposito os trechos onde eu disse que sai por causa dele não é novidade pra ninguém, e o trecho onde eu disse que gostaria de me enviar a tal projeto. Não se preucupe, isso ja é de conhecimento da adminstração do BFW. 
Abraços, prazer falar com vossa senhoria...

----------


## gandalf

Thiago:

Eu levo a coisa muito a sério, senão não estaria aqui.

Removido.....

Abraços.

----------


## Thiago322

> Thiago:
> 
> Eu levo a coisa muito a sério, senão não estaria aqui. Você disse que o dudumo lhe fez uma proposta de lhe "enviar" ao projeto concorrente. Não entendi direito? Isso é sério. Quem faz espionagem é serviço secreto. Quer dizer então que o projeto tem "espiões" espalhado em outros projetos? Foi isso que eu entendi. Se entendi errado, me desculpe, mas foram suas palavras que me levaram a deduzir isso.
> 
> Abraços.


Bom, até quando fazia parte da staff to projeto existia muito disso, de "espiões" sempre se fala nisso, um dos motivos de terem trancado a bt talvez tenha sido isso ou não, isso também não me diz respeito talvez até porque eu não tinha acesso e acho isso super normal, ja que ela tem um responsavel. Más existem muitas coisas relacionadas a questão de espionagem sim, agora dizer quem é, isso eu não sei nem sei ao certo.
Ja a proposta pode ser confirmada pelo proprio dudumo, ele me fez a mesma porém foi desconsiderada por mim.
Grato pela resposta rapida.
Agora acho o seguinte gandalf, acho que nessa hora o melhor a se fazer é simplesmente aguardar a conclusão do bfw, ja que eu ja procurei o "buildtree" do ubuntu e nunca encontrei. E a do BFW todos sabemos que o wosh fez do zero, então acho que ele tem sim o direito de manter todos os seus scripts da forma que ele achar correto, até porque é direito de autor.
Os pacotes que rodam no bfw todos conhecemos, e com certeza o bfw pode postar isso sem problemas, então acho que em momento algum estaria infringindo as leias da gpl , ou estaria? Existem buildtrees por ai de devel incompleto, ou seja apenas da pra compilar addons, o mesmo foi feito pelo smart e nem por isso vi ninguem reclamar, será porque que logo agora tanta gente resolve agulhar o wosh e seu trabalho?.
Muito estranho isso , não acha?
Deveriamos mirar o mikrotik, esse sim infringe a licença, más ninguem fala nada, isso que não entendo.....:S

----------


## gandalf

Thiago, agora você disse o real motivo de eu estar aqui denunciando esse projeto:




> ...isso também não me diz respeito talvez até porque eu não tinha acesso e acho isso super normal, ja que ela tem um responsavel...


Isso é normal? Cadê o respeito à licença? Então, muitos acham normal, e isso começa a se tornar normal. Mas não é. Infringe a licença. No software livre, ninguém é "dono" de códigos. Seu real dono é o mundo. Qualquer um. Um anonimo pode e deve ter acesso a esse código. Então, esses outros forks ou projetos que você mencionou pensam como você, acham isso normal. E não é porque você acha isso normal que ele necessariamente o será. Culpa de quem? Pois é.

Quanto ao Ubuntu, você não vai encontrar essa tal de buildtree. Todo o conteúdo do sistema já contém os códigos fontes. Não existe uma plataforma de desenvolvimento a parte, é tudo feito dentro do próprio sistema. É só instalar só compiladores e tudo está ali, diante de suas mãos. Claro, a grande maioria do sistema é desenvolvida em Phyton, então se você souber a linguagem, tudo se abre. Simples assim.

Isso é respeitar a GPL.

Quanto a esse wosh... quem é? Mesmo que ele tenha escrito tudo do zero ( o que não é verdade, porque ele usa pacotes livres em todo o sistema), ele não pode omitir os fontes pela propria licença do sistema e do projeto. Ele é autor, não dono. Eu não estou preocupado com pessoas individuais nesse projeto. Estou levantando uma acusação contra todo o projeto, não contra usuários deste projeto. A meu ver, muitos lá estão na mesma situação sua, achando que tudo isso é permitido e não tem nada de errado. 
Removido....

----------


## chicaomagalhaes

eu acho q está na hora da galera relaxar e esperar o sistema ficar pronto... se os desenvolvedores disseram q é para esperar... pq da pressa?

interesse...
duvidas...

vamos lá, deixamos esse assunto q nao tem nds haver e esperar...
só meu pitaco o BFW tá ficando F....A!!!
show

----------


## Thiago322

> Thiago, agora você disse o real motivo de eu estar aqui denunciando esse projeto:
> 
> 
> 
> Isso é normal? Cadê o respeito à licença? Então, muitos acham normal, e isso começa a se tornar normal. Mas não é. Infringe a licença. No software livre, ninguém é "dono" de códigos. Seu real dono é o mundo. Qualquer um. Um anonimo pode e deve ter acesso a esse código. Então, esses outros forks ou projetos que você mencionou pensam como você, acham isso normal. E não é porque você acha isso normal que ele necessariamente o será. Culpa de quem? Pois é.
> 
> Quanto ao Ubuntu, você não vai encontrar essa tal de buildtree. Todo o conteúdo do sistema já contém os códigos fontes. Não existe uma plataforma de desenvolvimento a parte, é tudo feito dentro do próprio sistema. É só instalar só compiladores e tudo está ali, diante de suas mãos. Claro, a grande maioria do sistema é desenvolvida em Phyton, então se você souber a linguagem, tudo se abre. Simples assim.
> 
> Isso é respeitar a GPL.
> ...


Tô defendendo o BFW nem o Wosh nao brother, más tô começando a ver que você realmente tem algo contra o BFW, não contra as pessoas que infrigem a gpl.
Anota no seu caderno ai e questiona isso também.
Cadê a buildtree do Smart Router? Você tem ? Ja viu a cor? 
Deixa de querer jogar lenha na fogueira, deixa de ser grosso e raciocine um pouco pensando assim:
Ja que você quer liberdade comece colocando a mão na massa e criando algo, ou pelo menos registrando tudo da FSF aqui no Brasil, pois a mesma não é reconhecida por aqui.
Se traduzir não será valida, e outra ja pensou que se você processar o autor ele tem o direito de processar também por seus direitos?
Leia L9609
E faça um breve resumo do que entendeu, e leia a gpl3 e tudo que estiver contida no Free software Fundation. Acho que você ta querendo arrumar problema onde não existe.
Suas denuncias são infundadas, não tem base, não procede e vemos agora que tudo isso não passa de uma simples questão de querer ter poder, so não sei de onde ou de quem. Apareça e mostre o que ja fez pelo mundo linux, porque ficar so falando que vai fazer isso ou aquilo não vai resolver nada.
Outra coisa, o BFW o qual se refere é o 3.x, quer a buildtree da versão 3.246? Te passo o link, tem tudo o que precisa, e você pode parar de acusar que estão infrigindo as leis sem ter provas.
Ps: Não tinha os fontes na epoca que eu era da staff por que até então eu não desenvolvo nada pra ela, não preciso ter uma coisa que não vou usar, você fez uma bela postagem aqui, olha.... Prefirolinux.com &bull; Exibir tópico - Sugestão de distro para Servidor
E agora, como vai ficar? 
Acaba a discussão de vez, e assuma que não existe erros, mas sim pretextos para obter algo que nem mesmo os admins estão se preucupando. 
Por mim assunto encerrado, não tenho o que discutir mais. 

 :Thumpdown:

----------


## thiago3222

Não sei porque essa briga toda.

Tudo na vida é bem simples. A gente que complica.

Esse caso é super simples de se resolver.

É só o Senhor Gandalf denuciar o bfw e processar o bfw.

Viu como é simples.

E não precisa desse circo todo.

----------


## Thiago322

> Não sei porque essa briga toda.
> 
> Tudo na vida é bem simples. A gente que complica.
> 
> Esse caso é super simples de se resolver.
> 
> É só o Senhor Gandalf denuciar o bfw e processar o bfw.
> 
> Viu como é simples.
> ...


Criou um nick super parecido com o meu em. 
Qual a intenção afinal? Tentar se passar por mim? aiaiaia cada cabecinha que me da dor de cabeça..kkkkk
Observem bem, o meu nick é *Thiago322 e não**thiago3222 !

*

----------


## thiago3222

> Criou um nick super parecido com o meu em. 
> Qual a intenção afinal? Tentar se passar por mim? aiaiaia cada cabecinha que me da dor de cabeça..kkkkk
> Observem bem, o meu nick é *Thiago322 e não**thiago3222 !*


Intenção nenhuma.

Meu nome é thiago tambem, tenho 32 anos e nasci no dia 22.
Por isso o nick thiago3222.

Só estou postando pois achei uma palhaçada esse tópico.

O Sr. Gandalf nem precisava abrir esse tópico.

Era só ele já ter denunciado o brfw e processado o brfw.

Não precisava desse circo todo.

----------


## gandalf

hummmm.... interessante.... parece que tentaram orientar o senhor. Ok! 1°- A GPLv3 é valida sim. Você deve estar desatualizado. Desrespeitar a GPL tem consequências jurídicas sim. Mas não sou eu que vai processar o projeto, nem devo. Devo é denunciar, e se os orgãos competentes acharem por bem tomar alguma atitude, bem, senão, amém. 2°- Vão me processar? Calçados nesta lei? Por mim podem faze-lo. Sem problemas. Mesmo porque eu gostaria de ver qual o juiz em sua sã consciência que vai aceitar processar alguém por denunciar práticas que vão de encontro à uma licença. E ainda mais tendo o denunciante razão. 3°- A FSF já foi contactada. Fique tranquilo quanto a isso. 4°- Tenho provas. Tá tudo aqui neste post e em seu sistema que já tenho devidamente copiado e guardado. 5°- Poder que tem é o software livre e sua filosofia. Eu mau consigo dar conta de minha filha. 6°- Não retiro uma virgula de tudo que conversei com o christian em seu fórum. Nunca disse aqui que o sistema não fosse bom. Disse que violam a GPL e fazem isso de caso pensado, de forma proposital.
Removido....

----------


## Thiago322

> Intenção nenhuma.
> 
> Meu nome é thiago tambem, tenho 32 anos e nasci no dia 22.
> Por isso o nick thiago3222.
> 
> Só estou postando pois achei uma palhaçada esse tópico.
> 
> O Sr. Gandalf nem precisava abrir esse tópico.
> 
> ...


Ok, Thiago, também nasci no dia 22 rsrsrs.. serio.
Bom, voltando ao assunto do gandalf, acho que foi o suficiente para ele cair em si.
Ele ta é querendo se beneficiar de uma ferramenta poderosa.
Veja a primeira mensagem dele la no prefirolinux, o incrivel post do cara...




> Olá!
> Estou iniciando na área de servidores. Meu objetivo é criar um Servidor Linux para:
> 1° - Fornecer proteção ao meus clientes ( fundamental );
> 2° - Distribuir internet em rede interna e externa ( talvez via radio, ainda não sei );
> 3° - Fornecer hospedagem para paginas PHP e HTML e ;
> 4° - Fornecer hospedagem de Banco de Dados ( talvez MySQL ).
> Cada coisa em seu devido tempo, claro. Não conheço muito bem a área, ainda estou avaliando algumas alternativas, e gostaria de saber de vocês por onde eu poderia começar, quais seriam as vantagens de uma ou outra distro e quais seriam as desvantagens.


Depois de ler isso ainda resta duvida das intenções desse rapaz, homem ou sei la o que ?
A verdade é , esse topico no under tem no minimo a intenção de prejudicar pessoas que estão seriamente levando seu trabalho adiante, cadê o profundo conhecimento do gandalf agora?
aff

----------


## thiago3222

> hummmm.... interessante.... parece que tentaram orientar o senhor. Ok! 1°- A GPLv3 é valida sim. Você deve estar desatualizado. Desrespeitar a GPL tem consequências jurídicas sim. Mas não sou eu que vai processar o projeto, nem devo. Devo é denunciar, e se os orgãos competentes acharem por bem tomar alguma atitude, bem, senão, amém. 2°- Vão me processar? Calçados nesta lei? Por mim podem faze-lo. Sem problemas. Mesmo porque eu gostaria de ver qual o juiz em sua sã consciência que vai aceitar processar alguém por denunciar práticas que vão de encontro à uma licença. E ainda mais tendo o denunciante razão. 3°- A FSF já foi contactada. Fique tranquilo quanto a isso. 4°- Tenho provas. Tá tudo aqui neste post e em seu sistema que já tenho devidamente copiado e guardado. 5°- Poder que tem é o software livre e sua filosofia. Eu mau consigo dar conta de minha filha. 6°- Não retiro uma virgula de tudo que conversei com o christian em seu fórum. Nunca disse aqui que o sistema não fosse bom. Disse que violam a GPL e fazem isso de caso pensado, de forma proposital. Alias, analisando todos os que vieram aqui vindos deste projeto, me parece que o único que pensa com a cabeça por lá é o christian, porque o resto..... Deus.... quanta arrogância! Não retiro uma linha de tudo que eu disse até agora. Considere como quiser. Meu antigo chefe me dizia que "o cego de verdade não é o que não enxerga, é aquele que faz questão de não enxergar". Você não vai me calar me ameaçando. Nem você, nem ninguém. PS.: Minha denuncia não é um circo. Circo é onde se faz palhaçadas. Isso te remete a algum lugar em especifico?


kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

lembrem-se, no brasil o software é regido por esta lei L9609

pessoal do brfw, um conselho.

mudem o tipo de licença do brfw. fechem o codigo do brfw.
deixcem ele gratis mas de codigo fechado

assim acaba essa palhaçada toda.

----------


## Thiago322

> hummmm.... interessante.... parece que tentaram orientar o senhor. Ok! 1°- A GPLv3 é valida sim. Você deve estar desatualizado. Desrespeitar a GPL tem consequências jurídicas sim. Mas não sou eu que vai processar o projeto, nem devo. Devo é denunciar, e se os orgãos competentes acharem por bem tomar alguma atitude, bem, senão, amém. 2°- Vão me processar? Calçados nesta lei? Por mim podem faze-lo. Sem problemas. Mesmo porque eu gostaria de ver qual o juiz em sua sã consciência que vai aceitar processar alguém por denunciar práticas que vão de encontro à uma licença. E ainda mais tendo o denunciante razão. 3°- A FSF já foi contactada. Fique tranquilo quanto a isso. 4°- Tenho provas. Tá tudo aqui neste post e em seu sistema que já tenho devidamente copiado e guardado. 5°- Poder que tem é o software livre e sua filosofia. Eu mau consigo dar conta de minha filha. 6°- Não retiro uma virgula de tudo que conversei com o christian em seu fórum. Nunca disse aqui que o sistema não fosse bom. Disse que violam a GPL e fazem isso de caso pensado, de forma proposital. Alias, analisando todos os que vieram aqui vindos deste projeto, me parece que o único que pensa com a cabeça por lá é o christian, porque o resto..... Deus.... quanta arrogância! Não retiro uma linha de tudo que eu disse até agora. Considere como quiser. Meu antigo chefe me dizia que "o cego de verdade não é o que não enxerga, é aquele que faz questão de não enxergar". Você não vai me calar me ameaçando. Nem você, nem ninguém. PS.: Minha denuncia não é um circo. Circo é onde se faz palhaçadas. Isso te remete a algum lugar em especifico?


Não te fiz ameças, apenas te mostrei que seus fundamentos não procedem.
Ninguem me orienta a nada, 
1º - Não participo do BFW.
2º - Se tenho meus problemas com algumas pessoas la, isso não é de seu interesse, não lhe diz respeito.
3º - Denuncie quantas vezes você achar que deve fazer, faça o que achar necessario e faça da forma correta, aproveita pra denunciar a mikrotik router os, eles estariam usando o slackware como base segundo um membro postou aqui mesmo.
4º - Você não tem conhecimento tecnico algum em servidores, seu desejo é ter tudo de graça.
5º - Suas ameaças contra mim não surtiram efeito, pois eu tenho minha filosofia.
6º - Para de perder tempo criando problemas e vá estudar linux, caso não consiga contrate um profissional windows e/ou instale seu velho windows 98 e largue a mão de ser incoerente.
7º - Me mostra o codigo de todas as outras distros que foram citadas naquela discussão?
8º - Meu profundo respeito e admiração ao Bini, e mais uma vez eu afirmo:
Não tenho ligação alguma com o BFW, não sou nada la, não faço nada por la, tenho meus projetos e acho uma perca de tempo ficar lendo as baboseiras que o senhor estás a escrever por aqui. 
9º - Passar a noite escrevendo scripts ou programas em C é muito bacana, ja escrevi alguns, e pode ter certeza não está sob licença alguma e você não os terá jamais.
Abraços.

----------


## gandalf

Removido...

----------


## Thiago322

> .
> 
> Ae sim !!!!!!!
> Ae eu tranco esse tópico e vocês não levantam mais a bandeira do software livre e ninguém mais questiona vocês.


Arrogancia, é o que posso dizer nesse momento.
Pense em quantas pessoas dependem hoje do BFW para viver e estudar.
Para você pouco importa né? 
Aliás, acho que seria melhor ser fechado mesmo, dai você obrigatoriamente usaria caladinho sem ficar falando asneiras, ou enfrentaria a velha tela preta em modo texto do slackware ou debian?
Se bem que você tem cara de quem usa windows xp para servidor...rsrsrsr
Fecha o topico , você não tem alegação, o projeto não está finalizado e sem ser finalizado você infelizmente não pode sair atirando pra todos os lados....
rsrsrs
Conseguiu ficar famoso em menos de um dia em.... parabéns....kkkkkkkk
lol

----------


## thiago3222

> .
> 
> Ae sim !!!!!!!
> Ae eu tranco esse tópico e vocês não levantam mais a bandeira do software livre e ninguém mais questiona vocês.


kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

lembrem-se, no brasil o software é regido por esta lei L9609

----------


## thiago3222

Nunca ri tanto ao ler um topico como esse.

Tem cada figura.

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## Thiago322

> Nunca ri tanto ao ler um topico como esse.
> 
> Tem cada figura.
> 
> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
Esse cara deve ser parente do Tio bill, no minimo...
Da pra rir muito, so analisar as postagens sem pé nem cabeça...kkkkkkkk
Me lembrei de um velho conhecido, e a sua velha bola de cristal..kkkkkkk

----------


## gandalf

removido....

----------


## thiago3222

> thiago, não lhe chamei aqui. Você veio aqui de livre e espontânea vontade. Denegrir minha denuncia taxando-a de "palhaçada" não vai mudar o teor da denuncia. Se não está gostando, volte ao seu mundinho em C e deixe que pessoas com mais condições de avaliação de uma assunto como este participem.
> Infelizmente, não posso dizer que foi um prazer em conhecer sua pessoa, visto que suas alegações tem somente o intuito de atingir a minha pessoa em vez de colaborar com o assunto. Não me admira você não fazer mais parte do projeto, porque com suas atitudes com certeza você não seria merecedor de ser um desenvolvedor nem em uma empresa fundo de quintal. Lamento profundamente por sua atitude tão descortês.


kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

lembrem-se, no brasil o software é regido por esta lei L9609

----------


## Thiago322

> thiago, não lhe chamei aqui. Você veio aqui de livre e espontânea vontade. Denegrir minha denuncia taxando-a de "palhaçada" não vai mudar o teor da denuncia. Se não está gostando, volte ao seu mundinho em C e deixe que pessoas com mais condições de avaliação de uma assunto como este participem.
> Infelizmente, não posso dizer que foi um prazer em conhecer sua pessoa, visto que suas alegações tem somente o intuito de atingir a minha pessoa em vez de colaborar com o assunto. Não me admira você não fazer mais parte do projeto, porque com suas atitudes com certeza você não seria merecedor de ser um desenvolvedor nem em uma empresa fundo de quintal. Lamento profundamente por sua atitude tão descortês.


Não me desaprecie amigo.
Não me convidou e nem convidou ninguem, más na boa. Não da para ler coisas como estas e ficar calado né? E mais, como anda o progresso do processo, daqui uns 50 anos tem algo pra nossos bisnetos?
Sobre minha participação aqui, eu não vim ate aqui pra denegrir tua imagem, más convenhamos que é uma falta de respeito o que você tenta fazer com o projeto.
E mesmo eu não fazendo parte dele, se preciso for, sairia em defesa dele, você não merece dizer que apoia a gpl, ou isso ou aquilo, más merece ficar bem quieto e deixar o povo trabalhar em paz.... :Big Grin: 
ps: Tem dois "Thiagos" por aqui, Thiago322 e thiago3222. Especifique com quem fala, a sua denuncia parece ja ter mudado de rumo, e sinto a sua amargura de longe. 
Infelizmente, vivemos no Brasil, e tudo o que você fez ou está fazendo não terá exito, veja a corrupção dos nossos representantes. Vá la denunciar a FSF o sistema usado pela prefeitura de Belo Horizonte, um Debian totalmente modificado e sem creditos. Ou será que so existe o bfw na terra...?
Desisto....putz

----------


## thiago3222

Sr. Gandalf leia este texto Explaining Why We Don't Endorse Other Systems - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation

----------


## thiago3222

*Caçadores de recompensas: FSF oferece “GNU Bucks” assinados pelo Dr. Stallman a quem denunciar código não-livre nas distribuições que ela chama de livres*Caçadores de recompensas: FSF oferece “GNU Bucks” assinados pelo Dr. Stallman a quem denunciar código não-livre nas distribuições que ela chama de livres

----------


## thiago3222

*http://www.gnu.org/distros/common-distros.html

Explicando por que nós não aprovamos Outros Sistemas* Estamos muitas vezes perguntou por que nós não aprovamos um determinado sistema, normalmente uma distribuição GNU / Linux popular. A resposta curta a essa pergunta é que eles não seguem as diretrizes do sistema de distribuição gratuita . Mas uma vez que nem sempre é fácil ver como um determinado sistema não consegue seguir as orientações, nós começamos ainda a estas perguntas. Nós publicada esta lista para ajudar a resolver aqueles. 
Para saber mais sobre alternativas livres a estes sistemas, veja nossa lista de livre GNU / Linux . 
Exceto quando mencionado, todas as distribuições listados nesta página não seguir as orientações em pelo menos duas maneiras importantes: 

 Eles não têm uma política de _apenas_ incluindo o software livre, e remoção de software nonfree se for descoberto. A maioria deles tem uma política clara sobre qual software eles vão aceitar ou rejeitar a todos. As distribuições que têm uma política, infelizmente, não são rígidas o suficiente, conforme explicado abaixo. O kernel que eles distribuem (na maioria dos casos, Linux) inclui "bolhas": pedaços de código objeto distribuído sem fonte, geralmente firmware para executar algum dispositivo. 
Abaixo estão as notas adicionais sobre alguns populares distribuições GNU / Linux, listados em ordem alfabética. Isto pode não ser uma lista de todas as questões, enquanto nós fizemos o nosso melhor para ser abrangente, pode haver outras questões que nós simplesmente não conhecem. No outro lado, as circunstâncias podem ter mudado desde a última atualização desta página, se você acha que uma das questões aqui foi abordada, por favor nos avise . Revisamos todos os sistemas de cuidado antes de endossar-los. 
*Arch GNU / Linux* Arch tem os dois problemas de sempre: não há política clara sobre que software pode ser incluído, e as gotas nonfree são enviados com o kernel Linux. Arch também não tem uma política de não distribuição de software nonfree através de seus canais normal. 
*CentOS* Nós não estamos cientes dos problemas no CentOS além dos dois usuais: não há política clara sobre que software pode ser incluído, e as gotas nonfree são enviados com Linux, o kernel. Claro, sem uma política firme no lugar, pode haver software nonfree outras incluídas que perdemos. 
*Debian GNU / Linux* Contrato Social Debian afirma o objetivo de fazer software Debian inteiramente livre e conscientemente Debian mantém nonfree software do sistema Debian oficial. No entanto, o Debian fornece também um repositório de software nonfree. De acordo com o projeto, este software não é "parte do sistema Debian", mas o repositório está hospedado em muitos dos servidores principais do projecto, e as pessoas podem facilmente aprender sobre estes pacotes nonfree pelo navegador de banco de dados de pacotes do Debian online. Isto faz muito para orientar os usuários para o software proprietário para nós apoiá-la. 
Versões anteriores do Debian também incluiu blobs nonfree com o Linux kernel. Com o lançamento do Debian 6.0 ("squeeze") em fevereiro de 2011, essas bolhas foram movidos para fora da distribuição principal de pacotes separados no repositório nonfree. 
*Fedora* Fedora tem uma política clara sobre o que pode ser incluído na distribuição, e parece ser seguidas cuidadosamente. A política exige que a maioria de software e todas as fontes estarão disponíveis sob uma licença livre, mas faz uma exceção para certos tipos de firmware nonfree. Infelizmente, a decisão de permitir que o firmware na política mantém o Fedora a partir reunião as diretrizes distribuição gratuita do sistema. 
*Gentoo GNU / Linux* Gentoo torna mais fácil para instalar uma série de programas nonfree através de seu sistema embalagem primária. 
*Mandriva GNU / Linux* Mandriva tem uma política definida sobre o que pode ser incluído no sistema principal. Ele é baseado no Fedora, o que significa que ele também permite que certos tipos de firmware nonfree para ser incluído. Em cima disso, permite software liberado sob a licença artística original para ser incluído, apesar de que é uma licença nonfree. 
Mandriva também fornece software nonfree através de repositórios dedicados. 
*openSUSE GNU / Linux* openSUSE oferece aos seus usuários acesso a um repositório de software nonfree. Este é um exemplo de como "aberto" é mais fraco do que "livre" . 
*Red Hat GNU / Linux* Distribuição da Red Hat empresa segue principalmente as políticas de licenciamento mesma Fedora, com uma exceção. Assim, nós não endossá-lo para as mesmas razões . Além desses, a Red Hat não tem uma política contra a tomada de software nonfree disponível para o sistema através de canais de distribuição suplementar. 
*Slackware* Slackware tem os dois problemas de sempre: não há política clara sobre que software pode ser incluído, e as gotas nonfree estão incluídos no Linux, o kernel. Ele também vem com a imagem de visualização-nonfree programa xv. Claro, sem uma política firme no lugar, pode haver software nonfree outras incluídas que perdemos. 
*SUSE GNU / Linux* Além dos habituais dois problemas, vários programas de software nonfree estão disponíveis para download a partir do site FTP do SUSE oficial. 
*Ubuntu GNU / Linux* Ubuntu fornece repositórios específicos de software nonfree, e Canonical expressamente promove e recomenda software nonfree sob o nome de Ubuntu em alguns dos seus canais de distribuição. Ubuntu oferece a opção de instalar apenas pacotes livres, o que significa que também oferece a opção para instalar os pacotes nonfree também. Além disso, a versão do Linux incluído no Ubuntu contém blobs de firmware. 
Política do Ubuntu marca comercial proíbe redistribuição de cópias exactas de Ubuntu, negando uma importante liberdade. 
*BSD sistemas* FreeBSD, NetBSD, OpenBSD e todos incluem instruções para a obtenção de programas nonfree em seu sistema de portas. Além disso, os kernels incluem firmware blobs nonfree. 
Programas de firmware nonfree usado com o kernel do Linux são chamados de "bolhas", e é assim que usamos o termo. Na linguagem BSD, o termo "blob" significa outra coisa: um motorista nonfree. OpenBSD e talvez outras distribuições BSD tem a política de não incluindo aqueles. Que é a política de direita, como motoristas que diz respeito, mas quando os desenvolvedores dizem que essas distribuições "não contêm bolhas", que provoca um mal-entendido. Eles não estão falando sobre blobs de firmware. 
Nenhuma distribuição BSD tem políticas contra o firmware binary-only propriedade que pode ser carregado até mesmo por drivers livres. 
*Haiku* Haiku inclui algum software que você não tem permissão para modificar. Ele também inclui firmware blobs nonfree. 



Explaining Why We Don't Endorse Other Systems - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation

----------


## thiago3222

> Caçadores de recompensas: FSF oferece “GNU Bucks” assinados pelo Dr. Stallman a quem denunciar código não-livre nas distribuições que ela chama de livres



kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## Thiago322

> Então a GPL teria validade legal somente após ser reconhecida pela legislação brasileira. O procedimento para isso seria um representante da FSF (ou outro órgão) efetuar o registro legal da GPL. Do contrário qualquer litígio envolvendo a GPL seria julgado como sendo um acordo informal entre as partes à critério do árbitro. Isso não significa que a GPL seja inválida, em absoluto, pois geralmente esses litígios são julgados tendo por base o acordo estabelecido (que seria a GPL).


Fonte >>> http://falcon-dark.blogspot.com/2005/07/mais-esclarecimentos-sobre-gpl-no.html


Foi o que falei, vai ter que procurar o Richard S. para poder legalizar a gpl por aqui, e somente alguém da FSF ou outro orgão competente pode faze-lo.
Então, essas denuncias nada tem de fundamentos...
Abraços.

----------


## osmano807

Rapaz... estão para defender uma causa ou para se ofenderem? Relaxem...
Meh... citaram o Mikrotik... seria um bom começo... (tá... eu não gosto, mas e daí? tá violando de todo jeito)
Humm, voltando:
Ontem até instalei o Unity no meu arch, olha os sources do Ubuntu, pra quem perguntou.
https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu

----------


## gandalf

removido....

Por favor, osmano, pode trancar o tópico antes que isso vire baixaria. Vamos procurar outros lugares para termos uma discussão mais sadia.

----------


## Thiago322

> Pois é, osmano... isso ae são os usuários Linux brasileiros. Não respeitam licenças internacionais achando que nossa justiça não as considera válida. É uma posição bem conveniente para que quer manter a coisa do jeito que está. Ae se apoiam em um texto de 2005, de quase 7 anos atras. Acho que vão ter uma surpresa. 
> Com esses eles não tem argumentação, osmano, eles jamais admitirão que estão errados. Agora a coisa tem que seguir seu rumo natural. Quem leu ou vir ler esse debate que infelizmente perdeu o nível inicial pode fazer sua própria reflexão. Eu estou aqui, e estou de olho. Já que fizeram questão de transformar isso numa guerra, agora eu quero ver onde isso vai dar.
> Quem tiver interesse na causa ou quizer conversar sobre o assunto, é só me enviar uma MP que eu responderei.
> Por favor, osmano, pode trancar o tópico antes que isso vire baixaria. Vamos procurar outros lugares para termos uma discussão mais sadia.





> Version 1, February 1989


Olha a idade disso por favor.
Não é questão de não respeitarmos , é questão de que a justiça brasileira é falha. 
Sobre o topico eu gostaria de deixar uma observação para quem futuramente ler o mesmo.
Toda essa discussão nunca teve como motivo principal a liberação dos fontes do BFW por motivo especial conforme citado pelo acusador em questão de satisfazer e fazer valer a licença para todos os usuarios linux. Más sim da pra percebermos em todos os seus debates que existe um grande interesse em algo que exista e/ou existe dentro dos fontes atuais desse sistema.
Estimados, prestem atenção na forma a qual ele trata as pessoas, menospreza, não aceita criticas e faz acusação sem ter provas concretas, a FSF jamais aceitará tais denuncias, e sistema BFW continuará sendo free e continuará ajudando a pessoas quais precisam.
Para todos que desse debate poderam participar eu como user linux tenho a agradecer a atenção de todos e o interesse em querer mudar algo , más deveriamos começar mudando por cima, não remexendo as coisas por baixo, exemplo foi o que citei da Mikrotik más parece que o mikrotik não tem valor algum nos textos do autor deste topico.
Ja o sistema bfw o qual contribui de maneira sadia para o mundo linux é acusado derepente de não liberar os fontes. Bom isso é bem simples, aguardem a conclusão do sistema dae teram as fontes, da até pra fazer outro fork, caso desejem.
Sobre a postura anti-etica do senhor gandalf, lamento, pois as suas varias formas de tentar levar nos a um mundo de fantasias foram descartadas, isso não é problema. 
Para finalizar, agradeço ao gandalf, sim, por criar toda esse alvoroço, isso so demonstra o quanto deseja ter o que la no sistema ta presente.
Agradeço por ver eu falar do moderador e se manter quieto, achei interessante.
Agradeço por não cobrar a buildtree e os fontes do smart também. 
No mais, meus abraços e boa sorte com tuas confusões...

----------


## goodposting

> Senhor Eduardo Moreira, (dudumo), primeiramente eu não conheço o senhor como alguém que ajude o projeto BrazilFW, Foi tú mesmo que disse que la não ajudarias os "chupins", isso não é de poder de um moderador do projeto.
> Segundo, o senhor me fez a proposta de me enviar ao projeto o qual você cita como concorrente do BFW ,o SmarT, então pergunto para ti, onde estás o que você veio aqui apregoar? Não seria você causador de uns 50% de todas essas encrencas?
> ...


Thiago, o Eduardo tem opiniões diferentes das suas. só isso. ele pensa muito diferente mesmo. gosto não se discute, se aceita. por mais q isso possa doer. eu penso diferente do eduardo, mas eu não posso simplesmente dar um soco na cara dele por causa disso.

a questão é q ele veio aqui defender o projeto (q vc tb defende) e vc começa a atacar ele. 

não entendi isso cara.

abraços.

----------


## woshman

Pois bem, na questão da *GPL*, *gandalf* está correto, já esta *disponível* * para download* todo *o source* que leva a *licença GPL*.
No caso das *aplicações e script* desenvolvidas *por mim* não as fiz com base no *GPL*, então não posso disponibilizar por uma *incompatibilidade com a licença*.

----------


## goodposting

blz! agora os famintos e apressados podem ir lá e copiar tudo! 

espero q agora acabe essa história do boi tatá.

----------


## gandalf

Removido....

Olá woshmam... obrigado pelo feedback. Com isso eu dou por encerrado parte da minha denuncia. Agora só falta o senhor brunovescovi liberar os fontes já alterados do TC do amigo osmano.

Removido....

----------


## Thiago322

> Thiago, o Eduardo tem opiniões diferentes das suas. só isso. ele pensa muito diferente mesmo. gosto não se discute, se aceita. por mais q isso possa doer. eu penso diferente do eduardo, mas eu não posso simplesmente dar um soco na cara dele por causa disso.
> 
> a questão é q ele veio aqui defender o projeto (q vc tb defende) e vc começa a atacar ele. 
> 
> não entendi isso cara.
> 
> abraços.


Goodposting , boa tarde!
Tenho os meus problemas com o Eduardo sim, isso é de conhecimento de todos os membros do BFW, inclusive eu sai de la por causa dele e de outro membro.
Defendo sim o BFW, más não vou defender membros cuja função é ser a ponte entre projetos.
Quer ver com teus proprios olhos? Me contacte via MP que te mostro.
Abraços....

----------


## thiago3222

> Finalmente apareceu alguém com sensatez e educação!
> Olá woshmam... obrigado pelo feedback. Com isso eu dou por encerrado parte da minha denuncia. Agora só falta o senhor brunovescovi liberar os fontes já alterados do TC do amigo osmano.


Querem apostar que muito breve aparecerá um novo fork, ou um produto comercial, ou uma atualização dos forks já existentes?

Isso acontecerá tão logo o Bruno Vescovi disponibilize os fontes do BFW Cache.

Quem quiser apostar eu banco a aposta.

Reclaman do Woshman, mas a verdade que eles não sabem criar como ele.
Eles só copiam e mudam a autoria.

Reclaman do Bruno Vescovi, mas ninguém teve a capacidade de disponibilizar um BFW Cache funcional como o Bruno fez.

----------


## gandalf

Removido...

----------


## thiago3222

> Engraçado... o BFW Cache não é um fork do TC do osmano? E você está reclamando de que? Só vocês podem copiar, alterar e distribuir? Bem vindo ao mundo open source, onde tudo isso que o senhor reclama é legal e pode ser feito por quem quiser. Pare de tentar ser correto. Você é mais torto que todo mundo. Seu projeto é uma cópia mal feita do projeto BFW. E quer reclamar de que?


kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

Viram?

Está confirmado.

Esse circo todo foi para justificar ou um novo fork, ou um produto comercial, ou uma atualização dos forks já existentes.

Como o Woshman já tinha disponibilizado os fontes sob regime da GPL, isso acontecerá tão logo o Bruno Vescovi disponibilize os fontes do BFW Cache.

Não precisava de circo todo, pois tanto o Woshman quanto o Bruno Vescovi já iam disponibilizar os fontes mesmo.

Mas sabe qual é o problema?

É que eles não queriam ficar muito tempo defasados, muito tempo atrás. Por isso a insistencia nos fontes logo.

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## gandalf

Removido...

----------


## Thiago322

> Meu Deus.... que criatura é essa? De onde saiu isso? Já te disse, meu senhor, não tenho interesse em criar nenhum fork, bem diferente do senhor que criou um. O projeto que o senhor insistentemente tenta defender já se pronunciou, e o senhor ainda quer arrumar uma teoria da conspiração por tráz de tudo isso? Já te falei: vá se tratar. Ou volte ao seu projeto... quero dizer, ao projeto que o senhor se apossou e faça algo por ele. Esse lusca que o senhor anuncia no seu projeto, será que tem alguma semelhança com o do projeto smart? Que feio... fica de galho em galho colhendo as migalhas para se autonomear-se desenvolvedor. Será que quando o senhor saiu do projeto BFW, se os fontes estivessem disponíveis, o senhor não teria saído de lá com ele a tira color? O senhor já parou para pensar que talvez fosse por sua causa que os fontes estavam fechados? Hummmm.... intrigante (to quase me arrependendo de ter questionado a GPL). Você é digno de dó.


Gandalf, o nick é diferente, esse thiago3222 não é o mesmo Thiago322 ou Thiago Ferreira o qual criou um fork. 
Você se embaraça e ainda embaraça os outros, pô, "prestenção" nas coisas meu brother.
E para de me citar nas suas desavenças, por favor......

----------


## gandalf

Desculpe, thiago322... não notei mesmo... Quando estamos errados temos que admitir... desculpe.
Mas fica aqui registrado que não quero nem vou criar fork de absolutamente nada. Não é minha praia isso.

----------


## Thiago322

> Desculpe, thiago322... não notei mesmo... Quando estamos errados temos que admitir... desculpe.
> Mas fica aqui registrado que não quero nem vou criar fork de absolutamente nada. Não é minha praia isso.


Sem problemas, obrigado por reconhecer que errou. Aproveito para pedir também desculpas pelas ásperas respostas ou comentários que fiz sobre sua pessoa.

----------


## goodposting

> Finalmente apareceu alguém com sensatez e educação!
> Olá woshmam... obrigado pelo feedback. Com isso eu dou por encerrado parte da minha denuncia. Agora só falta o senhor brunovescovi liberar os fontes já alterados do TC do amigo osmano.
> 
> PS: A todos os membros do projeto BrazilFW que participaram aqui desta discussão e aos que não participaram, mas acompanharam:
> 
> Aprendam alguma coisa com o senhor woshmam. Se quiserem ser alguém na vida, deixem de lado suas convicções pessoais e pensem antes de falar tanta asneira.
> 
> PS.: Ao projeto BrazilFW:
> Parabéns pela coragem em admitir um erro e conserta-lo em tempo hábil. Que esta atitude sirva de exemplo não só para todos os seus membros, mas que sirva de exemplo para todos os projetos brasileiros que trabalhem com conteúdo GPL.


agora falo em nome da comunidade bfw: estamos curiosos ! o q vc quer copiar ??? o q vc quer pra vc em particular???

já sei !

é o smart router???

ou será o QoS da Cisco ?!

ou vc vai querer o squid exclusivo que ninguém mais tem?

ou vc quer o ZPH por usuário???

falaí pra gente!

----------


## goodposting

> Engraçado... o BFW Cache não é um fork do TC do osmano? E você está reclamando de que? Só vocês podem copiar, alterar e distribuir? Bem vindo ao mundo open source, onde tudo isso que o senhor reclama é legal e pode ser feito por quem quiser. Pare de tentar ser correto. Você é mais torto que todo mundo. Seu projeto é uma cópia mal feita do projeto BFW. E quer reclamar de que?


o mais engraçado ainda é vc´s ficarem dizendo q o bfwcache o thunder 3.1 são iguais !! essa sim é a piada do dia!!! kkkkkkkkkkkkk

muita coisa foi mudada meu amigo! está muito melhor e é por isso q estão abandonando o thunder 3.1 no bfw 3.x. ...pergunte por aí quem está usando thunder 3.1 no bfw 3.x....

mas em resumo digo q vc´s: conseguiram chamar a atenção do Woshman!

até +

----------


## brunovescovi

> o mais engraçado ainda é vc´s ficarem dizendo q o bfwcache o thunder 3.1 são iguais !! essa sim é a piada do dia!!! kkkkkkkkkkkkk
> 
> muita coisa foi mudada meu amigo! está muito melhor e é por isso q estão abandonando o thunder 3.1 no bfw 3.x. ...pergunte por aí quem está usando thunder 3.1 no bfw 3.x....


O BFW Cache tem EXATAMENTE os mesmos fontes do TC3.1 (tá bom, mudei o nome das variáveis, vocês venceram kkk, mas isso eu já tinha explicado antes e não resolveu, por isso daqui para frente vou levar na esportiva). Mas o goodposting está certo. O BFW Cache funciona muito mais estável do que o TC no BFW. Por quê? Scripts de controle.

Alguns bugs foram "resolvidos" por fora dos fontes, com scripts em shell simples que monitoram os serviços principais, só precisei usar a cabeça e gastar tempo (repito, não sou essa Coca-Cola toda não, só sou esforçado). Usei "resolvidos" entre aspas porque tudo está em teste ainda, tanto na versão liberada quanto na próxima, mas sem erros significativos até agora graças a Deus. Para resolver mesmo tenho que alterar os fontes, o que só vou fazer depois que tiver mais tempo livre, senão nem adianta eu começar e ter que ficar tendo que lembrar de onde parei para programar 20 minutos por dia. Quem é programador me entende porque às vezes você separa uma hora para programar mas gasta 20 minutos só para lembrar onde parou e para onde vai. kkk

Existe uma versão do TC3.1 no MKauth. Pelo que tenho lido no fórum deles, o pessoal usa em produção e funciona bem. E conheço outros profissionais liberais que têm usado TC em seus servidores e estão morrendo de rir com o TC. Disse isso para deixar claro que o problema não é exatamente no TC (talvez só alguns), mas é que muita gente não sabe configurar. Basicamente o que tenho feito até agora é "deixar redondo" para ficar quase plug-and-play. Isso é bom para iniciantes (que nunca teriam condições de instalar um cache sozinhos), e é bom para profissionais (pois ganham tempo em suas instalações).

O BFW resolveu que só iria trabalhar com software não-comercial e opensource, e é o que tem acontecido até agora. Desculpem aos que ainda não estão satisfeitos, mas todo o código que usei permanece disponível, em partes nos scripts que eu fiz e que não estão encriptados, e em partes os binários que funcionam no BFW que estão disponíveis através dos arquivos fonte disponibilizados pelo Osmano.

Não vejo porque disponibilizar algo que, por enquanto, não foi alterado e já tem link para download, e o que foi feito novo está aberto. E isso não é minha interpretação da licença, é bom senso. Se alguém discorda, paciência.

Pelo nível das conversas, falei para mim mesmo que não iria postar mais aqui, mas vi que ainda cabia mais essa tentativa.

Gandalf (ou sejam quais forem os seus nomes), numa boa, não vou discutir com você. Pense o que quiser. Já vi que você está obstinado e mesmo que a verdade estivesse a um palmo dos seus olhos você não a enxergaria. Tenho muita coisa para fazer e não posso ficar vindo aqui para te explicar o óbvio. Tudo o que eu falo é mal interpretado por você, ou distorcido. Pelos seus relatos, você me vê como uma pessoa ruim e só você pode tirar isso da sua cabeça.

Agora, como sempre, você ou outro usuário vai vir me esculachando. Pode mandar. Mas não espere que eu responda.

Um abraço a todos os colegas.

----------


## osmano807

> o mais engraçado ainda é vc´s ficarem dizendo q o bfwcache o thunder 3.1 são iguais !! essa sim é a piada do dia!!! kkkkkkkkkkkkk
> 
> muita coisa foi mudada meu amigo! está muito melhor e é por isso q estão abandonando o thunder 3.1 no bfw 3.x. ...pergunte por aí quem está usando thunder 3.1 no bfw 3.x....
> 
> mas em resumo digo q vc´s: conseguiram chamar a atenção do Woshman!
> 
> até +


Ah meu caro... qual o gosto de ser desmentido pela própria pessoa que se beneficiaria da mentira?

Poxa, um pouco de bom senso é bom... o bruno tá falando um tempão que não mexeu em nada no source (tirando variável [o que já contaria para a gpl...]) e ainda fala que é muito melhor, sem modificação...

----------


## brunovescovi

> Poxa, um pouco de bom senso é bom... o bruno tá falando um tempão que não mexeu em nada no source (tirando variável [o que já contaria para a gpl...])


E sobre isso, Osmano, não escondo e reconheço que ao pé da letra contaria sim para a GPL. Mas é como eu falei sobre o bom senso. Se alguém vai pegar um código fonte e fazer fork, qual a diferença entre pegar o BFW Cache e o TC já que são idênticos em valor e linhas de código?
Já falei sobre os meus planos. No futuro, quando os fontes tiverem diferença de conteúdo, serão disponibilizados. Mas por enquanto, acho injusto com o Osmano se alguém fizer fork do BFW Cache, pois o crédito dos fontes da maneira que está hoje não é meu e sim do Osmano. 

Alguém aqui está entendendo o que eu quero dizer?

Um abraço.

----------


## goodposting

> Ah meu caro... qual o gosto de ser desmentido pela própria pessoa que se beneficiaria da mentira?
> 
> Poxa, um pouco de bom senso é bom... o bruno tá falando um tempão que não mexeu em nada no source (tirando variável [o que já contaria para a gpl...]) e ainda fala que é muito melhor, sem modificação...


peraí companheiro osmano.... não to falando mal do seu Thunder 3.1.

de forma alguma. mas o cara disse q é idêntico ao TC 3.1 e q o bruno não tinha feito nada. quem está usando o bfwcache atual está vendo q está funcionando melhor.

não estou desmerecendo seu trabalho. eu já usei o TC 3.1 no bfw.... mas falo de quando eu e todos usavam e tinham bugs... isso no bfw ,ok?

não to falando do TC 3.1 no mikrotik e outros sistemas.

só temos a agradecer pelo seu trabalho. o problema foi o cara ter dito q está igual. ele deixou a entender isso.

----------


## Thiago322

> peraí companheiro osmano.... não to falando mal do seu Thunder 3.1.
> 
> de forma alguma. mas o cara disse q é idêntico ao TC 3.1 e q o bruno não tinha feito nada. quem está usando o bfwcache atual está vendo q está funcionando melhor.
> 
> não estou desmerecendo seu trabalho. eu já usei o TC 3.1 no bfw.... mas falo de quando eu e todos usavam e tinham bugs... isso no bfw ,ok?
> 
> não to falando do TC 3.1 no mikrotik e outros sistemas.
> 
> só temos a agradecer pelo seu trabalho. o problema foi o cara ter dito q está igual. ele deixou a entender isso.


Gente, presta atenção em uma coisa.
A unica coisa que o gandalf queria era causar intrigas, isso ele está conseguindo , ja perceberam?
goodposting, seguinte no fonte do TC 3.1 o qual tem a "variação" pro BFW como BFW cache não houve mudanças mesmo. Você está equivocado ao dizer que não é igual, e foi realmente desmentido de uma forma honesta pelo bruno. Más sim o bruno melhorou e adptou alguns scripts (criação dele) para o BFW, se isso é da autoria dele fazemos o seguinte.
Leia o que o Woshman escreveu, não é dever do bruno postar isso, ou entregar aos interessados , pois , é de autoria dele e isso é direito do autor. Pronto.
Deixa esse gandalf de lado, o cara é troll dos pesados, pra ser sincero eu e minhas fontes ja presumimos quem seja o dito cujo, é perca de tempo.
Abraços.

----------


## Anthonyy

Gandalf, bom homem, uma boa tarde, como passa?
Senhor gandalf, tenho a honra de falar contigo que me cadastrei no forúm do brazilfw a tempos coma intenção de ajuda-los, porém tem muita coisa errada sim, isso é um fato.
Porém diante de tanta turbulencia ainda não vi motivos para eu vir até aqui e defende-los assim como farei nesse post.
Eu recentemente percebi alguns arquivos encriptados, não foi somente a minha pessoa a qual fez essas revelações e claro que em todas as minhas postagens la as quais o senhor citou aqui se faz jus ao certo e correto apoiado pela comunidade como um todo.
Porém ao meu ver o senhor ja passa de acusador a defamador, o que me deixa entristecido, pois até então gostaria de junto com uma grande gama de usuarios apoiar tua causa, o que percebo que ja não devemos fazer sem motivos claros. Ou os unicos motivos que vi lendo tudo isso diante da sua forma de tratar o desenvolvedor bruno, good postin e thiago foi de suma discrepância e arrogancia.
Acharia interessante o senhor se defender junto aos terceiros o motivo real da sua indignação e baseado em pesquisas somos obrigados a dizer que vossa pessoa so existe no under linux e no prefirolinux, sendo o linux um mundo free , open? Porque ainda se mantém em estado "locked" ?
Gostaria ainda de ressaltar que da minha parte não existe interesse nenhum no sistema (fonte) , se eu quiser algo eu desenvolvo, e por mim lendo seus topicos em forúns alheios vi que da pra fazer melhor com debian um servidor de arquivos do que com o BFW que é uma distro especifica para roteamento e firewall.
Sua intenção é contraditória a sua acusação, assim nos leva a crer que o unico objetivo desse topico seria expor pessoas e codigos fontes para que o senhor como empresario os possa ter.
Bom, como você não existe em nenhum outro lugar da internet e nunca ouvimos falar que tenha ajudado o mundo linux irei desconsiderar ter lido isso de sua parte.
Acharia melhor se unir a outra equipe , a equipe que revela os segredos, agora temos como base e alvo o smart router citado pelo thiago322, o qual mantém um projeto e também será avaliado.

----------


## gandalf

Antonyy, boa tarde. Tens razão.... Peço desculpas a todos pela forma como direcionei o assunto, definitivamente não é e não era minha intenção. Deveria me calar diante de todas as acusações, é fato e o farei. Editarei meus comentários ainda hoje apagando o que for ofensivo. A toda a comunidade, peço desculpas sinceras pelo meu erro de julgamento do assunto.

----------


## goodposting

> Gente, presta atenção em uma coisa.
> A unica coisa que o gandalf queria era causar intrigas, isso ele está conseguindo , ja perceberam?
> goodposting, seguinte no fonte do TC 3.1 o qual tem a "variação" pro BFW como BFW cache não houve mudanças mesmo. Você está equivocado ao dizer que não é igual, e foi realmente desmentido de uma forma honesta pelo bruno. 
> 
> Abraços.


entendi. mas eu tinha me expressado mau. somente isso. 
deixaram a entender q o FUNCIONAMENTO era igual, quando disseram q era tudo a mesma coisa e q o bruno não tinha feito nada. quem usa sabe q não é igual. já expliquei pro osmano pra não achar q estou falando mau do tc 3.1.

é melhor deixarmos os criadores de caso de lado thiago.

eles já conseguiram o q tanto queriam. espero q eles acabem com essa novela e não voltem mais a pular com raiva igual bebê chorão.

----------


## osmano807

Mas que coisa é essa pro cara resolver deletar os post dele tudo?

Na boa, o que tá rolando nesses projetos que rola tanta intriga já? Afinal, o que ocorre ATUALMENTE com o projeto BFW (e derivados)?

(No mais, to aberto a criar um grupo pra defender essa gpl... não importa o projeto...)

----------


## goodposting

> Mas que coisa é essa pro cara resolver deletar os post dele tudo?
> 
> Na boa, o que tá rolando nesses projetos que rola tanta intriga já? Afinal, o que ocorre ATUALMENTE com o projeto BFW (e derivados)?
> 
> (No mais, to aberto a criar um grupo pra defender essa gpl... não importa o projeto...)


osmano... no bfw te digo q não ta acontecendo nada complicado.

simplesmente nós pedimos pra esperar! q os fontes seriam liberados em breve.

mas o faminto não queria esperar !!! e pra piorar não quis acreditar em nós. SIMPLES ASSIM.

acham q só porque mentem pra eles, todos nós do projeto bfw somos tb mentirosos.

custa acreditar na palavra de alguém?

outra coisa engraçada é q se o bfw 3.x fosse ruim osmano, eles não teriam criado toda essa confusão.

eu poderia até pedir pra se juntarem a nós e ao projeto ,mas isso seria perda de tempo.

----------


## Thiago322

> Mas que coisa é essa pro cara resolver deletar os post dele tudo?
> 
> Na boa, o que tá rolando nesses projetos que rola tanta intriga já? Afinal, o que ocorre ATUALMENTE com o projeto BFW (e derivados)?
> 
> (No mais, to aberto a criar um grupo pra defender essa gpl... não importa o projeto...)


Não vou falar quanto a gpl, más quanto as confusões por favor, vamos ser mais honestos.
Vou fazer uma lista de usuarios que sairam do bfw por esses tempos, agora vocês pensem se eles largariam algo se não fosse por problemas.
Bender, Nachazo, Thiago, Cmartin, Juanillo, Ipnet, Marcos, Sammy, Coidiloco, Anderson, Andrefel.., o ADslWifi ja disse não ter muito interesse, e o restante?
Posso estar extremamente enganado, más caso duvidem de mim falem pessoalmente comigo que passo a extensa lista de pessoas "desmotivadas" pelo regime atual do projeto.
Afinal, o topico é pra Denunciar a gpl ou pra questionar os problemas internos quais o goodposting defende?
É uma coisa que eu não entendo mesmo... Fingir que la não tem uma "DITADURA" e good, eu não estou interessado em nada la, pode ter certeza, se quisesse eu falaria com o wosh assim como fiz com o Marcinho.....
Não precisa de querer correr, não tem pra onde.
Tem que trocar a administração do projeto ou melhorar ela?

----------


## gandalf

Osmano, o Antonyy tem razão. Eu me deixei levar pelas provocações e não me ative ao real sentido desta discussão. Ofendi pessoas sem necessidade e, quem tem que dar explicações não sou eu. Então eu apaguei aquilo que foi ofensa por minha parte.
Não é porque passei minha vida inteira mexendo em sistemas Windows que vou ser descortez com ninguém. Mesmo com meus 52 anos de vida, ainda tenho muito para aprender, ainda mais sendo eu novo neste mundo Linux, e um puxão de orelhas de vez em quando é bom.
Quanto ao grupo de defesa, eu topo, to dentro, independente de que projeto seja.
Quanto à violação da GPL pelo projeto, estamos esperando que os fontes sejam liberados como exige a licença. Não responderei uma única questão que não esteja relacionado à essa questão.

----------


## Anthonyy

Também aceito participar do grupo de discussão e de defesa.
Olhando superficialmente o gpl eu notei uma grave falha por parte do autor do cache do sistema bfw, esse está omitindo fontes e alterações.
Que o osmano fará com relação a tudo isso, visto que nós usuarios temos o direito de ter o codigo que oficialmente foi escrito (modificado) por ti? Aguardo uma resposta sensata.
Se o projeto e seus criadores e mantedores insistirem em manter "lacrado" o sistema esses estarão padronizando uma forma nova de "corrupção" baseada nos nossos governantes. E ao que posso notar não tem muita diferença entre o Sistema (parte administrativa ) e nosso governo(parte onde ainda existe alguma democracia).
Claudio, você irá liberar os fontes de tudo que for usado no sistema, ou não?
Se eu quiser mexer no pacote x, la tem uma regra de aprovação, más somente vocês administradores podem ter o fonte? Não seria de um interesse unificado e geral?
Não existem regras validas para o projeto, onde a administração mantém seus codigos fontes as "escondidas" e para aprovação de um pacote precisam do mesmo(fonte). Más nunca exigiram do senhor autor do sistema de cache o fonte. Que justiça e regra estranha. 
Concordam?
Aplausos ao sistema e o que der pra pegar , e mostrar ao publico será feito por até mesmo pessoas que estão la dentro infiltradas.
Abraços.

----------


## gandalf

Antonyy, O desenvolvedor Woshmam do projeto esteve aqui e disse que os fontes estão liberados. Se isso é verdade, eu ainda não sei. Não uso o sistema deles e a tal de buildtree só pode ser usada dentro do sistema deles. Se foi liberado mesmo, não existe uma única linha no fórum deles indicando tal modificação. E também seria preciso ver se esse conteúdo que ele afirma ser autor é mesmo de autoria dele, ou se foi algum programa sob a GPL que foi modificado. Alguém citou um QoS da Cisco. Procede a informação? Se procede, sob que licença está?

----------


## goodposting

> Afinal, o topico é pra Denunciar a gpl ou pra questionar os problemas internos quais o goodposting defende?
> É uma coisa que eu não entendo mesmo... Fingir que la não tem uma "DITADURA" e good, eu não estou interessado em nada la,


blz thiago, nao to falando de vc quando falo de apressados, famintos e outros q não acreditam em ninguém. não falei q vc quer fazer fork ou coisa parecida...

mas quanto a vc sair de lá, não acho legal vc ter saído por causa de 2 ou 3 q falharam la´. vc somava forças lá, assim como todos somam com cada pequena tarefa q realizam. 

divisão e separação só nos prejudica. 

vc sabe q se quiser voltar a ativa lá será bem vindo.

abraços.

----------


## Thiago322

> blz thiago, nao to falando de vc quando falo de apressados, famintos e outros q não acreditam em ninguém. não falei q vc quer fazer fork ou coisa parecida...
> 
> mas quanto a vc sair de lá, não acho legal vc ter saído por causa de 2 ou 3 q falharam la´. vc somava forças lá, assim como todos somam com cada pequena tarefa q realizam. 
> 
> divisão e separação só nos prejudica. 
> 
> vc sabe q se quiser voltar a ativa lá será bem vindo.
> 
> abraços.


Compreendo good, e por isso ainda mantenho contato com grandes pessoas do bfw, digo grandes pois foram honestas comigo e com todos os outros membros.
Tenho por incrivel que pareça muito contato com os grandes developers do sistema e agradeço a todos eles.
Quanto a minha saida ela não foi sem fundamento, eu aceito criticas sim, más botar uma critica como por ex que o squid na 2.x não funciona desanima qualquer developer, e isso vindo de um moderador, é que você não teve oportunidade de ler os debates la, se não iria ver e pensar como muitos pensam e me apoiam.
No que eu puder ajudo o projeto, tenho meu user por la e não deixo de apoiar quem me apoiou na hora que precisei.
Abraços good, e qualquer coisa estamos ae...

----------


## cristhianbini

As vezes fico pensando sobre o intitulado "Mundo Livre" , pra mim liberdade sem responsabilidade não é Liberdade é irresponsabilidade.


Vejam vocês, hoje temos a liberdade nível mundial para tantas coisas que da até medo dessa "Liberdade" homens podem casar com homens, ser Ateu, não fazer o exame do bafômetro, e tantos outros direitos que temos. 


Mas até que ponto o homem é capaz de distinguir entre bem e mal, retidão e iniquidade, certo e errado?


Imagine que se somarmos todos os que visualizaram esse tópicos, mais os que participaram ativamente, e juntos em um único pensamento construirmos ou colaborarmos com nossos conhecimentos em diversos projetos, como uma Equipe, cada um fazendo aquilo que sabe fazer de melhor. 


Acho que com uma equipe dessas, em menos de 6 meses teríamos o BrazilFW ou qualquer outro sistema 100% terminado e perfeitamente rodando.


Mas não, nesse intitulado "mundo livre", uns vão para cima outros para baixo, outros para direita, outros para esquerda, ou seja ainda não é termos todos o pensamento da unificação o que é uma pena.


Em vez de criar uma equipe para debater a GPL proponho a criação de uma equipe (GPL - Grupo Participativo Livre) , para ajudar uns aos outros de forma massiva.


Unificação e Paz Mundial.

----------


## osmano807

> As vezes fico pensando sobre o intitulado "Mundo Livre" , pra mim liberdade sem responsabilidade não é Liberdade é irresponsabilidade.
> 
> Vejam vocês, hoje temos a liberdade nível mundial para tantas coisas que da até medo dessa "Liberdade" homens podem casar com homens, ser Ateu, não fazer o exame do bafômetro, e tantos outros direitos que temos. 
> 
> Mas até que ponto o homem é capaz de distinguir entre bem e mal, retidão e iniquidade, certo e errado?
> 
> Imagine que se somarmos todos os que visualizaram esse tópicos, mais os que participaram ativamente, e juntos em um único pensamento construirmos ou colaborarmos com nossos conhecimentos em diversos projetos, como uma Equipe, cada um fazendo aquilo que sabe fazer de melhor. 
> 
> Acho que com uma equipe dessas, em menos de 6 meses teríamos o BrazilFW ou qualquer outro sistema 100% terminado e perfeitamente rodando.
> ...


E contra os homossexuais, os ateístas e os bebuns!

Pode até ser (sobre outra sigla, claro), mas é difícil unificar.
Precisamos ganhar grana! (Bem, muitos... tem alguma pessoa que pode sustentar 6 gerações de sua família aí?)
E dinheiro no meio sempre dá problema...
Mas quem sabe... por onde começamos?

----------


## gandalf

É christian..... sabias palavras! Seria um mundo ideal, não é? E talvez seja uma boa proposta para começar um grupo como este, porque nem todo mundo quer esta união. Por isso existem as regras, as licenças, para orientarem as pessoas de como agirem. Infelizmente, claro, não é só aqui no brazil, as pessoas fazem qualquer coisa em beneficio próprio, esquecendo dos direitos do próximo. Acho um bom começo isso que estamos fazendo aqui. Conscientizar sobre direitos e deveres. Apagar maus hábitos do cotidiano das pessoas. Reeducar. Isso pode ser um bom começo.

----------


## cristhianbini

Não sou contra os homossexuais só que o fato deles se beijarem em frente aos meus filhos me deixa um pouco, deslocado, pois o que ensino aos meus 2 filhos é bem diferente dessa relação que eles tem.

Com relação aos ateus, é fácil resolver, coloca todos em um avião e simula uma pane elétrica e deixa o avião descer em queda livre por uns 2 km que todos com certeza vão gritar: ai meu Deus...ai meu Deus...

Agora os bebuns nesses nem vou falar para não me incriminar, rsrs mas diria a eles: tenham coragem de soprar o bafómetro e assumir o erro caso for dirigir depois de beber. 

Por onde começamos você falou? 

Podemos começar definindo os integrantes dessa equipe e as metas (Quem iremos ajudar Primeiro) essa sigla foi meio que no improviso, rsrsr! 

Com relação a grana será uma consequência pode acreditar nisso, com um grupo forte e bem gerenciado, podemos causar uma revolução, isso eu tenho certeza, muitos projetos gostariam de receber uma visitinha de uma equipe bem disposta e preparada!

----------


## cristhianbini

> É christian..... sabias palavras! Seria um mundo ideal, não é? E talvez seja uma boa proposta para começar um grupo como este, porque nem todo mundo quer esta união. Por isso existem as regras, as licenças, para orientarem as pessoas de como agirem. Infelizmente, claro, não é só aqui no brazil, as pessoas fazem qualquer coisa em beneficio próprio, esquecendo dos direitos do próximo. Acho um bom começo isso que estamos fazendo aqui. Conscientizar sobre direitos e deveres. Apagar maus hábitos do cotidiano das pessoas. Reeducar. Isso pode ser um bom começo.


Sem duvidas gandalf, um dos princípios dessa equipe poderia já ser estabelecido: 

Ajudar Incondicionalmente a qualquer projeto.

----------


## goodposting

bom pessoal, é só escolher o projeto e se entregar a ele de corpo e alma, como muitos fazem no projeto BFW em seu tempo livre.

cada um vai pra onde quiser, mas eu já estou lá no bfw e não penso em sair tão cedo.

t+

----------


## Anthonyy

> bom pessoal, é só escolher o projeto e se entregar a ele de corpo e alma, como muitos fazem no projeto BFW em seu tempo livre.
> 
> cada um vai pra onde quiser, mas eu já estou lá no bfw e não penso em sair tão cedo.
> 
> t+


Senhor, novamente dirijo a palavra a tua senhoria, pois respeito pessoas mais velhas do que eu.
Bom, segundo o que sei e até onde sei nenhum participante do underlinux foi punido por participar do vol, ou vice versa, mesmo que estes não mantenha projetos linux/unix em suas bases.
O que me desperta o interesse também neste capitulo da novela é a "instruções" passadas aos colaboradores do BFW os quais não podem em hipótese alguma participar do forúm de algum projeto qual seja fork deles e/ou até mesmo do proprio coyote que felizmente existe , isso para salientar ao divinos que ainda existe alguem que sabe fazer alguma coisa.
Quanto a criação de um grupo para conclusão de projeto x , veja a seguinte situação:
Para isso deveria haver comunicação entre as pessoas, menos interesse monetario em questão de venda de sistema livre e mais consientização que devemos cobrar pelo suporte. Não pelo sistema.
Se o developer do Sistema fornecer todo o aparato de desenvolvimento teriamos maior prazer em ajuda-los ao invés de ter que ficar quebrando os arquivos encriptados.
Vai mudar a forma de tratar os colaboradores, ou o projeto ainda tem em mente que estes são seus "empregados" e que não podem ir a outro lugar pois levaria consigo a informação que muita das vezes pode ter sido conseguida através de muito suor e dedicação? 
Quem é o administrador e porque ele não se pronuncia neste forúm?
Acho que na verdade na verdade o interesse do BFW é justamente isso, sim, ver toda essa "zona" e assim podem de vez acabar de fechar o que ja é fechado e/ou mudarem de licença e/ou filosofia e ainda aplicarem a culpa em todos os que aqui participaram.
Pensem se isso não foi coisa armada? Existe uma chance, digamos 50%.

----------


## dudumo

> O que me desperta o interesse também neste capitulo da novela é a "instruções" passadas aos colaboradores do BFW os quais não podem em hipótese alguma participar do forúm de algum projeto qual seja fork deles e/ou até mesmo do proprio coyote que felizmente existe , isso para salientar ao divinos que ainda existe alguem que sabe fazer alguma coisa.


Caro senhor, voce esta mal informado.*
Não existe "instrução" para não haver participação em outros projetos para ninguém.
Quem puder pode e deve ser livre para ajudar onde quiser.*
Mas vocês não vão entender esse tipo de contribuição pois não querem ajudar ninguém a não ser seus interesses individuais.

Para constar, não sou administrador do BFW e portanto falo exclusivamente por mim.

Vamos tentar discutir focado em fatos e parar de especular em cima de boatos e de fofocas pois isso é lamentável dentro de um forum técnico adulto.

Grato.

----------


## osmano807

> Não sou contra os homossexuais só que o fato deles se beijarem em frente aos meus filhos me deixa um pouco, deslocado, pois o que ensino aos meus 2 filhos é bem diferente dessa relação que eles tem.
> 
> Com relação aos ateus, é fácil resolver, coloca todos em um avião e simula uma pane elétrica e deixa o avião descer em queda livre por uns 2 km que todos com certeza vão gritar: ai meu Deus...ai meu Deus...
> 
> Agora os bebuns nesses nem vou falar para não me incriminar, rsrs mas diria a eles: tenham coragem de soprar o bafómetro e assumir o erro caso for dirigir depois de beber. 
> 
> Por onde começamos você falou? 
> 
> Podemos começar definindo os integrantes dessa equipe e as metas (Quem iremos ajudar Primeiro) essa sigla foi meio que no improviso, rsrsr! 
> ...


GLUP!
Pra finalizar essa conversa boba nossa  :Smile:  :
Rapaz, gosto nem de homem com mulher se agarrando na minha frente, o problema não é ser gay ou não, mas sim fazer essas coisas em público. É imoral em qualquer caso.

Sobre os ateus, humm, tá mal informado maigo... Alguns gritariam: "RAIOS! ZEUS, TACA UM RAIO NESSA %#[email protected]!#@ PRA VER SE NÓS MORRE DEPRESSA!"
"Thor, nos livrai do sofirmento e deixai-nos morrer com honra e dignidade, finalize nossa existência com o seu perdão, seu perdão chamado Mjölnir"
Ou simplesmente: "É pessoal, bota a mão na cabeça e grita FUDEO!"

-----------

Até agora não me recordo de conversas assim surtirem efeito, sempre não funcionou.
Espero que agora isso vá para frente, pelo menos um pouco... nem que seja em sonho...

----------


## cristhianbini

> GLUP!
> 
> Até agora não me recordo de conversas assim surtirem efeito, sempre não funcionou.
> Espero que agora isso vá para frente, pelo menos um pouco... nem que seja em sonho...


Também não me lembro, mas ainda bem que para sonhar não se paga impostos ainda nesse país, caso alguém mais anime em criar um grupo de ajuda a projetos, já me proponho a contribuir com:

- Pagar Hospedagem do site do Grupo de Ajuda.
- Desenvolver o Site/Fórum´ou que for.
- E minha participação.

----------


## gandalf

Christian:
Qual seria o escopo de ajuda? Analise de problemas, como esse da GPL e propor soluções ou outro tipo de ajuda?

----------


## Anthonyy

> Caro senhor, voce esta mal informado.*
> Não existe "instrução" para não haver participação em outros projetos para ninguém.
> Quem puder pode e deve ser livre para ajudar onde quiser.*
> Mas vocês não vão entender esse tipo de contribuição pois não querem ajudar ninguém a não ser seus interesses individuais.
> 
> Para constar, não sou administrador do BFW e portanto falo exclusivamente por mim.
> 
> Vamos tentar discutir focado em fatos e parar de especular em cima de boatos e de fofocas pois isso é lamentável dentro de um forum técnico adulto.
> 
> Grato.


Hum, não foi exatamente o que um membro leu hoje por la e me disse, justamente embasado numa proposta que você havia feito sobre um moderador ou developer ,isso não tenho certeza.
Más todos falaram de não poder por causa de outro projeto, e tem até criticas ofensivas.
De acordo com o que eu li existem pessoas aqui que falam que você diz ser ponte entre projetos, isso me impressiona e eu apoio sua causa. Se for realmente isso pode contar comigo, vamos começar a unir estes projetos todos.
Voltando assunto, pessoas, homossexuais são seres humano como todos nós. Também não gosto de ver eles se "pegando" em meio publicos, porém tenho certeza que se vocês pudessem ficariam de olho em um casal de "homem e mulher" se pegando né.
A historia desse topico é controversa ao fundamento proposto pelo gandalf.
Será que ainda da pra manter o rumo do assunto do topico ou vai acabar em "pizza" ?
Dudumo, prazer em falar com você, e obrigado por esclarecer que com teu apoio podemos e seremos logo uma unica legião, feita de forks e projetos afluentes.
Abraços.

----------


## cristhianbini

> Christian:
> Qual seria o escopo de ajuda? Analise de problemas, como esse da GPL e propor soluções ou outro tipo de ajuda?


Sim podemos incluir nessa equipe um departamento especialista para assessoria e consultoria em jurisprudência virtual!

----------


## cristhianbini

> , porém tenho certeza que se vocês pudessem ficariam de olho em um casal de "homem e mulher" se pegando né.


Com relação a essa sua afirmação, faço das palavras do Osmano minhas palavras: 




> Rapaz, gosto nem de homem com mulher se agarrando na minha frente, o problema não é ser gay ou não, mas sim fazer essas coisas em público. É imoral em qualquer caso.

----------


## Anthonyy

> Com relação a essa sua afirmação, faço das palavras do Osmano minhas palavras:


Cristhian, peço-lhe sinceras desculpas , você é o unico homem de bem de la que falou verdades aqui.
Te admiro muito, sempre fiz questão de dizer ao grupo o qual pertenço.
Desculpe-me. Errei.

----------


## cristhianbini

> Te admiro muito, sempre fiz questão de dizer ao grupo o qual pertenço. Desculpe-me. Errei.


Também admiro muito pessoas com humildade, mas não tem do que pedir desculpas não, ta tudo bem!

----------


## osmano807

> Hum, não foi exatamente o que um membro leu hoje por la e me disse, justamente embasado numa proposta que você havia feito sobre um moderador ou developer ,isso não tenho certeza.
> Más todos falaram de não poder por causa de outro projeto, e tem até criticas ofensivas.
> De acordo com o que eu li existem pessoas aqui que falam que você diz ser ponte entre projetos, isso me impressiona e eu apoio sua causa. Se for realmente isso pode contar comigo, vamos começar a unir estes projetos todos.
> Voltando assunto, pessoas, homossexuais são seres humano como todos nós. Também não gosto de ver eles se "pegando" em meio publicos, porém tenho certeza que se vocês pudessem ficariam de olho em um casal de "homem e mulher" se pegando né.
> A historia desse topico é controversa ao fundamento proposto pelo gandalf.
> Será que ainda da pra manter o rumo do assunto do topico ou vai acabar em "pizza" ?
> Dudumo, prazer em falar com você, e obrigado por esclarecer que com teu apoio podemos e seremos logo uma unica legião, feita de forks e projetos afluentes.
> Abraços.


Uai, já não acabou em pizza? Aqui em casa acabou domingo, mas creio que no tópico foi antes, tem que olhar o histórico...
Percebes?

----------


## gandalf

Acabou não, osmano.
Um amigo vai analisar a tal da build para ver o que tá diferente e se é verdade mesmo que tá liberado os fontes, já que nem menção disso eles fizeram no fórum deles.

----------


## Anthonyy

> Uai, já não acabou em pizza? Aqui em casa acabou domingo, mas creio que no tópico foi antes, tem que olhar o histórico...
> Percebes?


Não é mesmo?
Também ja notei isso, cadê o pessoal que fez o alvoroço todo?
Vamos gente, vamos prosseguir com os debates, ou a intenção seria o que afinal?
Bom, meus pontos estão fixos, eu vou continuar meu trabalho de desincriptar arquivos, nem que eu tenha que busca-los longe.
Afinal, não vou deixar tudo isso acabar assim, direitos são direitos e são validos pra pessoas com honestidade.

----------


## osmano807

> Não é mesmo?
> Também ja notei isso, cadê o pessoal que fez o alvoroço todo?
> Vamos gente, vamos prosseguir com os debates, ou a intenção seria o que afinal?
> Bom, meus pontos estão fixos, eu vou continuar meu trabalho de desincriptar arquivos, nem que eu tenha que busca-los longe.
> Afinal, não vou deixar tudo isso acabar assim, direitos são direitos e são validos pra pessoas com honestidade.


Quais arquivos estão encriptados?

----------


## Anthonyy

> Quais arquivos estão encriptados?


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MLM7SGNC


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZPGGTB8D



Ai tem os arquivos, basta olhar dentro da iso que vão saber de que se trata...
ps: Vou dar a dica de um , ele é o arquivo de addons.

----------


## osmano807

> MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service
> 
> MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service
> 
> 
> 
> Ai tem os arquivos, basta olhar dentro da iso que vão saber de que se trata...
> ps: Vou dar a dica de um , ele é o arquivo de addons.


Humpft, megaupload...
ToDo para o projeto que talvez façamos parte: um uploader de binários, com controle de versão do decode.

EDIT: humm, já desencriptados, ver se eu acho a iso aqui em algum lugar pra conferir como é o original (a graça é quebrar  :Smile: )

Vejamos... nunca entendi porquê usar esses pacotes estranhos...
Vejamos, qual o custo de implantar um opkg, um pacman, ou até mesmo um ppa ou repo de rpm?

EDIT2: particularmente não gosto de gerenciar xml daquele modo, vai que mudam a posição dos campos...
Mas sei lá... até entendo... tem que fazer algo "compacto".

----------


## woshman

Legal, agora sobre a engenharia reversa:

No Brasil, não existe uma lei específica sobre Engenharia Reversa. Apesar disso, quando ocorre engenharia reversa, costuma-se proceder de duas maneiras: caso a engenharia reversa não tenha como objetivo a pirataria ou infração de algum direito autoral, não é considerado crime; porém caso contrário, a lei de software e também de direitos autorais protege seu autores.

Monitorando pra ver onde esses codigos vão parar, e quais medidas tomar.

Anthonyy vc é de Minas né?

----------


## woshman

> Vejamos... nunca entendi porquê usar esses pacotes estranhos...
> Vejamos, qual o custo de implantar um opkg, um pacman, ou até mesmo um ppa ou repo de rpm?


o BFW 3.x roda na memória e não sobre o disco, por isso não usar esses gerenciadores de pacotes.

----------


## osmano807

> Legal, agora sobre a engenharia reversa:
> 
> No Brasil, não existe uma lei específica sobre Engenharia Reversa. Apesar disso, quando ocorre engenharia reversa, costuma-se proceder de duas maneiras: caso a engenharia reversa não tenha como objetivo a pirataria ou infração de algum direito autoral, não é considerado crime; porém caso contrário, a lei de software e também de direitos autorais protege seu autores.
> 
> Monitorando pra ver onde esses codigos vão parar, e quais medidas tomar.
> 
> Anthonyy vc é de Minas né?


Interessante, pode postar as leis referentes? Tamo à toa, ler um pouco sobre o que nos ferra no Brasil pode fazer bem  :Smile: 



> o BFW 3.x roda na memória e não sobre o disco, por isso não usar esses gerenciadores de pacotes.


Humm, pode até ser, mas aí eu preferiria um sistema de layers (squashfs?)

----------


## woshman

referencia sobre engenharia reversa: http://www.renatodaveiga.adv.br/down...e-software.pdf

sobre a forma do sistema de arquivos é ramdisk (tmpfs) sob ext2.

----------


## gandalf

Osmano:




> Interpretação e aplicação da lei (no Brasil)
> − A análise funcional é sempre permitida (a idéia, as aplicações e funcionalidades
> não são protegidas)
> − A extração do código por descompilação é permitida para o entendimento da
> estrutura e criação de novo programa por programação (reescrever)
> 
> paginas 8 e 9


 Em tese, seria assim: qualquer um pode descriptografar para analisar, até reescrever é permitido. Ou está errado o documento?

Só para saber: woshmam, você disse que estavam sob outra licença. Qual? Porque a única referencia é a GPL, ou estou errado?

----------


## Anthonyy

> referencia sobre engenharia reversa: http://www.renatodaveiga.adv.br/down...e-software.pdfsobre a forma do sistema de arquivos é ramdisk (tmpfs) sob ext2.


 


> A Engenharia Reversa é uma atividade que trabalha com um produto existente (um software, umapeça mecânica, uma placa de computador, etc.) tentando entender como este produto funciona, oque ele faz exatamente e como ele se comporta em todas as circunstâncias. Fazemos engenhariareversa quando queremos trocar, modificar uma peça (ou um software) por outro, com as mesmascaracterísticas ou entender como esta funciona e não temos acesso a sua documentação


Apenas analisamos os arquivos, não temos intenção de "plagiar" seus trabalhos, fica tranquilo.Más temos o direito de analisar o software , você como programador deve saber disso , estou errado?Fonte > http://www.ic.uff.br/~otton/graduaca...ng_reversa.pdf

----------


## woshman

> Em tese, seria assim: qualquer um pode descriptografar para analisar, até reescrever é permitido. Ou está errado o documento?
> 
> Só para saber: woshmam, você disse que estavam sob outra licença. Qual? Porque a única referencia é a GPL, ou estou errado?


Por lei você deve reescrever usando o source que você obteve para entendimento do funcionamento da aplicação, se usar o código como está ou maquear ae é crime.

Toda licença GPL tem que estar explicita em cada arquivo como diz o documento a seguir: Como usar as licen.

O Restante está protegido pela lei brasileira de 1998 mesmo sem citação de licença. Lei de Software

----------


## gandalf

> Por lei você deve reescrever usando o source que você obteve para entendimento do funcionamento da aplicação, se usar o código como está ou maquear ae é crime.


Se houver os sources não é engenharia reversa.




> A Engenharia Reversa é uma atividade que trabalha com um produto existente (um software, umapeça mecânica, uma placa de computador, etc.) tentando entender como este produto funciona, oque ele faz exatamente e como ele se comporta em todas as circunstâncias. Fazemos engenhariareversa quando queremos trocar, modificar uma peça (ou um software) por outro, com as mesmas características ou entender como esta funciona e não temos acesso a sua documentação


Bem diferente do que você acabou de citar.

----------


## woshman

O que estamos discutindo são os sources quebrados pelo Anthonyy.

ps: Disponibilizar arquivo na forma como o Anthonyy fez é crime.

----------


## gandalf

Bom.... ele não disponibilizou os arquivos descriptografados.... claro, ele não é besta... a única coisa que ele fez foi pegar os arquivos na iso e coloca-los ali. Se estivessem descriptografados, ae sim... mas não é o caso.

----------


## Anthonyy

> O que estamos discutindo são os sources quebrados pelo Anthonyy.ps: Disponibilizar arquivo na forma como o Anthonyy fez é crime.


 Seria se:Eu fizesse uso de programas pertencentes a terceiros, o que não está sendo feito.Segundo, esses links estão na internet a tempos, não fui eu quem os quebrou, más como diz a engenharia reversa "eu tenho direito de ler o arquivo e estuda-los, assim como outros também" Agora o que irão fazer é de intelecto de cada um.Não pense que não conheço de gpl, pois de nós dois eu apenas postei um link onde tem arquivos, e não omiti eles de ninguem.Porque insistir em acusar alguém cujo direito está explicito no proprio arquivo o qual mandou?EOnde está os direitos autorais regidos sob tal lei citada que não as encontramos?Simplesmente analisamos os arquivos, o osmano pediu e mostrei, da proxima deixa aberto e muda a licença . Fica mais facil manter o controle.

----------


## gandalf

Pois é... pergunta:
Para que fechar o código em um projeto que se diz aberto?

----------


## woshman

Vou te responder com outra pergunta, por que os blobs de alguns drivers do kernel são em binario e não possui source? e o kernel não é aberto e free?

----------


## woshman

Agora gostaria de compreender qual sua real intenção, na questão da GPL o source consta completinho, o que realmente você pretende? quer?

----------


## Thiago322

> Pois é... pergunta:
> Para que fechar o código em um projeto que se diz aberto?


Rapaz, o melhor a fazer é você esquecer tudo isso.
Está tentando atrapalhar o trabalho alheio e ainda tentando prejudicar pessoas, tome uma posição quanto ao que você mesmo fala e diz. E quanto ao que você defende?

----------


## Thiago322

> Agora gostaria de compreender qual sua real intenção, na questão da GPL o source consta completinho, o que realmente você pretende? quer?


Ele ta querendo o fonte de tudo no minimo, deve ser pra fazer um fork ou algo asim..né?
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
o cara não se toca mesmo, quanta infelicidade em seus comentários.
Wosh, é uma perca de tempo ficar discutindo com esse tipo de pessoa que nem se quer existe....
Affs.....

----------


## gandalf

Minha real intenção? É saber a sua real intenção! Onde o senhor pretende chegar e principalmente de que forma pretende alcança-los. Mas isso é consequência da discussão. Seu projeto continua violando a GPL. E isso é o suficiente para eu continuar aqui.

----------


## Thiago322

> Minha real intenção? É saber a sua real intenção! Onde o senhor pretende chegar e principalmente de que forma pretende alcança-los. Mas isso é consequência da discussão. Seu projeto continua violando a GPL. E isso é o suficiente para eu continuar aqui.


Mostra onde?
Sem provas é facil acusar , você tem provas do que diz?

----------


## gandalf

Sobre os blobs do kernel:



> *Binary Blob* é um termo usado em certos projetos open source para descrever um código objeto para o qual não se disponibiliza o seu código-fonte. EM certos sistemas operacionais como o Linux e BSDs, o termo refere-se a drivers parciais ou completos de determinados dispositivos, provenientes de companhias como ATI Technologies e NVIDIA, manufaturados para funcionamento de certas características do dispositivo (como aceleração de vídeo).
> Tais blobs podem ser um ponto conflitante entre comunidades de software livre e/ou de código aberto e usuários comuns de sistemas operacionais, já que blobs providenciam suporte para hardwares populares e ao mesmo tempo proíbem expressamente o direito de ler, modificar e redistribui-los e, portanto, de ter total controle do sistema operacional.


Binary blob – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre

Em sua grande maioria, os blobs são drivers para hardware. No modelo de negócios do mundo de produção de hardware( ao qual estamos anos-luz distantes ), o fechamento dos fontes é adotado como uma prevenção à que os concorrentes consigam analisar a estrutura do hardware *X* seu funcionamento , permitindo que ou sejam copiados seus produtos ou até mesmo que sejam aprimorados pela concorrência. E este modelo se encaixa como uma luva nos moldes dos sistemas Microsoft que já são exatamente assim por natureza. Isso cria um entrave com sistemas que tem por concepção exatamente o contrário, como é o caso do kernel do Linux. Então, como resolver? Pela ótica das grandes companhias, ou se aceita os blobs fechados para que seus produtos funcionem em sistemas diferentes ou "fiquem sem usar". Notem que falamos de gigantes de hardware.

Mas, uma mudança está ocorrendo com estes conceitos. Antigamente, quando se falava em TI, se referia aos moldes impostos pelo mercado, dominado pelo OS da Microsoft. Hoje, já se sabe que grandes companhias espalhadas pelo mundo olham para o modelo open-source como o próximo modelo de gerenciamento de softwares e plataformas de trabalho. Porque? Porque desonera os custos de desenvolvimento, em vez de ter 20 pessoas trabalhando em um projeto, a empresa pode ter 2.000, com custos quase zero, dependendo do tipo de software. Grandes empresas, como recentemente a Broadcom já firmaram compromisso de desenvolver fontes livres para seus equipamentos. Lógico, isso levará tempo, mas é um processo irreversível. O futuro está nos moldes do cross-computing, do open-source.

Voltando ao nosso assunto, se você compara seus códigos fechados com blobs, então, você quer proteger seu conteúdo. De quem? Porque? O seu projeto aceitou seus codigos fechados ( que não são blobs para hardware ), significando que, primeiro, dependem de você, porque se você se for um dia, mais ninguém pode dar continuidade ao seu sistema, porque está fechado (tem mais alguém além de você desenvolvendo o sistema em si?) e segundo, indica uma mudança de paradigma, de um sistema totalmente livre para um com conteúdo fechado. Isso indicaria, numa projeção a longo prazo, que o sistema poderá se tornar fechado (isso é uma suposição). E isso explicaria quase tudo, o porque se omitiu fontes até agora, o porque o projeto não tocou no assunto com seus membros até agora e o porque de você, como autor do sistema já começou a inserir códigos fechados nele.
Claro que nada disso são afirmações, são especulações baseadas no desenrolar da discussão. São questões interessantes, não acha?

Discussões assim são extremamente sadias, nos dão muito assunto a pesquisar e aumentam o saber, tanto de quem participa quanto de quem acompanha.

----------


## marcos do vale

Bingo!

Foi exatamente por este motivo que:

1) Não participei do desenvolvimento da versão 3.0 do BFW (e que a grande maioria de pessoas que se afastou do projeto nem considera como sendo BFW).

2) Não continuei no projeto BFW.

PS.: Acusar alguém pelo uso de engenharia reversa num contexto que aborda a violação de GPLv3 é gerar provas contra si.

GNU General Public License – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre"A liberdade de estudar como o programa funciona e adaptá-lo para as suas necessidades (liberdade nº 1). O acesso ao código-fonte é um pré-requisito para esta liberdade."

"A licença não permite, por exemplo, que o código seja apoderado por outra pessoa, ou que sejam impostos sobre ele restrições que impeçam que seja distribuído da mesma maneira que foi adquirido."

----------


## osmano807

Só pra relembrar, qualquer código que "toque" em código GPL, passa a ser desta última licença, não importando o fonte em si.
No caso tocar, é se integrar a nível de source ou de biblioteca (no caso de LGPL, linkar tá livre).

(Pizza boa!)

----------


## woshman

> Só pra relembrar, qualquer código que "toque" em código GPL, passa a ser desta última licença, não importando o fonte em si.
> No caso tocar, é se integrar a nível de source ou de biblioteca (no caso de LGPL, linkar tá livre).
> 
> (Pizza boa!)


Vamos lá, o BrazilW 2.x e Brazilfw 3.x é uma distribuição Linux (ou simplesmente distro) e não um software.
Definição de distro. O que é uma distribuição de Linux

Atualmente o BFW 3.x estão presentes as seguintes licenças:

GNU General Public License The GNU General Public License v3.0 - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF)
GNU Lesser General Public License GNU Lesser General Public License v3.0 - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF)
Expat/MIT-style licenses http://www.jclark.com/xml/copying.txt
zlib-style licenses zlib License
Python Software Foundation License Python 2.5 license
PHP License PHP: License Information
OpenSSL License OpenSSL: Source, License
W3C Software Notice and License W3C Software Notice and License

----------


## Thiago322

> Bingo!
> 
> Foi exatamente por este motivo que:
> 
> 1) Não participei do desenvolvimento da versão 3.0 do BFW (e que a grande maioria de pessoas que se afastou do projeto nem considera como sendo BFW).
> 
> 2) Não continuei no projeto BFW.


Você tem certeza do que está falando, que saiu por causa do gpl? 
Não haviamos saido aquela epoca por outros motivos? Ou você não se lembra que também participei de tudo que você fez, sair do bfw e copiar o sistema?

----------


## Thiago322

Outra coisa, porque bloquearam os posts do Wosh?
Esse texto me foi enviado para que vocês possam ler.
Apreciem com moderação.



> Vamos lá, o BrazilW 2.x e Brazilfw 3.x é uma distribuição Linux (ou simplesmente distro) e não um software.
> Definição de distro. http://br-linux.org/faq-distribuicao/
> 
> 
> Atualmente o BFW 3.x estão presentes as seguintes licenças:
> 
> 
> GNU General Public License The GNU General Public License v3.0 - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF)
> GNU Lesser General Public License GNU Lesser General Public License v3.0 - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF)
> ...


Texto original por Wosh. desbloqueiem o cara . Uai, medo de que?

----------


## osmano807

> Outra coisa, porque bloquearam os posts do Wosh?
> Esse texto me foi enviado para que vocês possam ler.
> Apreciem com moderação.
> 
> Texto original por Wosh. desbloqueiem o cara . Uai, medo de que?


Estranho você ter acesso ao post dele, não?
O VBulletin bloqueia mensagem com muito link, aí tem que esperar alguém liberar, sacou? Nada de bloqueio intencional... que paranóia...

----------


## osmano807

> Vamos lá, o BrazilW 2.x e Brazilfw 3.x é uma distribuição Linux (ou simplesmente distro) e não um software.
> Definição de distro. O que é uma distribuição de Linux
> 
> Atualmente o BFW 3.x estão presentes as seguintes licenças:
> 
> GNU General Public License The GNU General Public License v3.0 - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF)
> GNU Lesser General Public License GNU Lesser General Public License v3.0 - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF)
> Expat/MIT-style licenses http://www.jclark.com/xml/copying.txt
> zlib-style licenses zlib License
> ...


Certo, tem essas licenças, e?

----------


## Thiago322

> Estranho você ter acesso ao post dele, não?
> O VBulletin bloqueia mensagem com muito link, aí tem que esperar alguém liberar, sacou? Nada de bloqueio intencional... que paranóia...


Não é estranho não.
Paranoia? Parte de quem, minha ou de quem está bloqueando os posts?
Ah, esqueci de mencionar, ele me passou o arquivo para poder postar logo que vocês bloquearam os posts dele, agora ja liberaram, então acho que realmente , minha "paranoia" estava certa....
Marcos, se pronuncie quanto a sua buildtree, quando é que vão liberar os fontes do seu sistema..ops. do BFW "modificado" ....
Falar que fulano está segurando arquivos e/ou omitindo os fontes é facil quando se faz o mesmo, baixei aqui o seu buildroot, poxa, quanta gambiarra em...kkkkkkkk
Abraços, prazer falar com você depois de um ano e meio....

----------


## osmano807

> Não é estranho não.
> Paranoia? Parte de quem, minha ou de quem está bloqueando os posts?
> Ah, esqueci de mencionar, ele me passou o arquivo para poder postar logo que vocês bloquearam os posts dele, agora ja liberaram, então acho que realmente , minha "paranoia" estava certa....
> Marcos, se pronuncie quanto a sua buildtree, quando é que vão liberar os fontes do seu sistema..ops. do BFW "modificado" ....
> Falar que fulano está segurando arquivos e/ou omitindo os fontes é facil quando se faz o mesmo, baixei aqui o seu buildroot, poxa, quanta gambiarra em...kkkkkkkk
> Abraços, prazer falar com você depois de um ano e meio....


Se for pra falar de gambiarra em buildtree, vamos fazer mais umas 50 páginas... (tá, seria legal)
(Paranóico, reclama com a vbulletin.com)

----------


## gandalf

Hummm... então tem essas licenças... vou fazer das palavras do osmano minhas....
e ?
woshmam, nada foi bloqueado não... quando você aperta o botão "+ Responder ao tópico" demora mesmo. Eu mandei um texto e demorou pacas para aparecer, até achei que tinha sido moderado, mas no dia seguinte estava lá. E quanto as perspectivas de uma distro fechada? E quanto à inclusão de códigos fechados seus, porque eles são aceitos e de outros usuários não? Vejam isso:

BrazilFW - Firewall and Router &bull; View topic - Que tal un BFW Comunity Apps




> Todavía falta definirse este tema en el foro admin, pero lo que se puede ver, es que se permite cualquier aplicación que sea de código abierto.
> 
> En realidad Daniel todos tus trabajos han sido cerrados, y nadie dijo nada.


Porque o trabalho de outros é proibido, já que somente códigos abertos são aceitos? Porque somente os seus codigos fechados são permitidos?

Marcos, bem vindo à discussão. Bom saber que não sou somente eu que enxerguei isso tudo.

----------


## fabiosammy

> Porque o trabalho de outros é proibido, já que somente códigos abertos são aceitos? Porque somente os seus codigos fechados são permitidos?


Bingo! É o que parece, desde quando eu tentei colaborar com o desenvolvimento do bfw3.x

Antes que alguém venha com "estão bloqueando posts" já vou falar, aqui não é a anarquia que certos fóruns conduzem, aqui é justificado porque foi editado/removido algum post, eu não participo com posts, mas leio muito aqui.
Bem, em relação a GPL, já foi bem explicado aqui o que é, como funciona, e porque existe. Mas agora, como proceder quando encontramos uma situação igual a do bfw3.x? (e não venham com "nhénhénhé", existem códigos criptografados sem acesso aos fontes e o desenvolvimento é bloqueado sim!).
Consultei alguns intendentes sobre o caso, o que deve proceder é processo, porém tem que juntar as provas como todo o processo. Mas, no caso do brazilfw, somente o user "peart" (Felipe) pode ter 100% de chances de sucesso, entretanto, o usuario dele foi excluído, então... como provar que tal username é tal pessoa? Vou esclarecer, quando somente uma única pessoa assume um projeto sob uma licença GPL (seja v2 ou v3), e essa pessoa adicione códigos fechados, sem o consentimento público da comunidade, ou seja, votação para adicionar, o projeto é considerado ilegal em relação a GPL. É possível ter sim programas, códigos, ou o que for, fechado/criptografado, porém, tem que ter um consentimento de todos os colaboradores, tanto atuais como antigos, e da comunidade (caso exista) para que tal programa/código seja adicionado ao sistema.

Ou seja, quem tem que decidir isso, é o fórum/comunidade do BFW. Mas que existe irregularidades no projeto, isso existe sim.

Atenciosamente:
Fabio Leandro Janiszevski - Desenvolvedor/Administrador do projeto "SmartRouter PROJECT".
PS: Antes que algum engraçadinho venha acusando que o nosso projeto não segue as regras, leia o que existe no fórum, todos os patchs que fazemos para criar algum addon ou melhoria é divulgado e comentado. O que ainda não foi divulgado é os sources de programas "comuns"(softwares compilados do source original, sem modificações), como por exemplo o dropbear, ou o acpid.

----------


## fabiosammy

Qualé woshman?
BrazilFW - Firewall and Router &bull; View topic - Comunicado à comunidade BrazilFWCriei 2 vezes um tópico pedindo uma reunião para me explicarem as acusações nesse tópico. E foi excluído sem explicações.

Não entendo mais nada da "liberdade" que o projeto diz que existe.

----------


## polaco1782

Fala ai gente, to acompanhando a discussao aqui.... eu ja previ que esse tipo de coisa aconteceria cedo ou tarde.

Bom, pra quem nao conhece, sou o cmartin, ex-developer do projeto BrazilFW.


Woshman, na boa cara, olha o que voce ta fazendo: afastou todo mundo do projeto, inclusive eu. Ja te perguntou porque? Voce nao da chance pra ninguem. O projeto BrazilFW foi erguido pela comunidade, foi construido por PESSOAS.

Agora vc me larga um post desses, acusando o pessoal de "copiar" o seu "projeto" ? Ah nao, e ainda chamando de incompetentes? Po, pego pesado hein. Qual o seu objetivo com isso tudo? afastar o pessoal do projeto/afundar ele de vez?

Se for isso, eh uma pena, pois todos teriam uma granda chance de ajudar o projeto, mas do jeito que vai... hehe nao vai rolar.

Alias, falando nisso, eu tenho meu projeto, que certamente vc deve saber. Orgulhosamente, nao tenho 80% de codigo de BFW nao, como foi dito.

Era isso, nao pretendo gerar flames, ateh porque eu to em outra agora, e nao tenho nenhuma intencao em voltar a contribuir para o BrazilFW.

Falow

----------


## rbribeiro

Uma coisa é fato, não é só a questão da GPL, mas o Fórum do BFW ja perdeu muita gente boa, por n fatores...

O Wosh, desenvolveu um sistema excelente com base no LFS, acredito que um dia realmente o source vai esta liberado, porem vejo muito o lado do desenvolvedor, horas de estudo e horas rachando a cabeça, como disseram tem muitos ai que vendem um fork fechado do TC 3.1, como se tivessem desenvovido um novo sistema, e nem se dão ao trabalho de mudar alguns cabeçalhos de erros, pior são outros projetos que afirmam não usar o squid, porem cometem a mesma falha..

Em partes concordo com o Wosh, na questão de criptografar, até que seu intelecto de desenvolvedor seja reconhecido como vedadeiro desenvolvedor do fonte, pois se isso cai em mãos de pessoas de má indole são capases de vender o código na integra como se eles tivessem desenvolvido tudo..
Vamos aguardar, a publicação.. 

"Afinal se o BFW fosse ruim não teria chegado a esse ponto e não teria esse destaque que tem"

Uma pergunta, já parou para pensar quantas maquinas no mundo rodam o BFW 3, como serves de balanceamento/firewall?..

Alguem aqui ja testou o ASTARO.....

Faz quase tudo que o BFW, só que por algumas moédas de $.

----------


## misterbogus

o engraçado é que:
- o autor do tópico não procurou os administradores do projeto.
- o autor do tópico parece que nunca participou da comunidade, senão, viria que não precisava pegar o "sangue" do projeto e injetar no ubuntu, ou no Debian.
- o autor do tópico parece que é apenas mais um aproveitador. e quer se aproveitar do sistema ser fácil e estável, e em pt-br e uma comunidade pronta para ajudar e a esclarecer.
- ou seja, vai quer pegar o "sangue" do projeto, fazer sua própria distro, e ganhar dinheiro em cima, sem ao menos, nem um post na comunidade ter feito.

sinceramente, não sou merda nenhuma na Comunidade do BFW, apenas um usuário com login lá também, mas os admins estavam certo em não liberar nada.

pois o primeiro babaca, ao invés de querer levar no desenrolo, conversar, ou ir lá no Fórum, e levantar a questão, está aqui perguntando como dar facada pelas costas.

----------


## misterbogus

tinha que enviar essa questão para o GIL 
enviem a questão para .::Canal Away - O melhor do Gil Brother::.

----------


## isaquias

fico muito triste em ver que tem pessoas que querem ver o mau do bfw.sou usuario a mais de 3 anos. nao conhesso nada de comando mas para min digo ele e meu ganha pão. e agradesso muito meu amigo thiago por ter me ensinado os primeiros passos no bfw.

----------


## gandalf

Mas que bom! Resolveram avisar a comunidade!!! Muito bom, senhores administradores do projeto BFW ! Parabéns pela iniciativa (claro, com uma mãozinha nossa!) Agora, tem uma coisinha que eu não entendi:

BrazilFW - Firewall and Router &bull; View topic - Comunicado à comunidade BrazilFW




> _...PS1: O BFW nunca, nunca, nunca será cobrado. ...
> ...PS2: O Projeto BrazilFW não é FREEWARE e sim OPEN SOURCE =D_


Sinceramente, fique confuso. Se não será cobrado, é freeware sim. Open source cabe na descrição. Mas se não é freeware, mesmo sendo Open Source, isso abriria um precedente. É isso ou entendi errado? Mas já fiquei satisfeito de vocês tirarem a discussão do porão e escancarar aos seus membros. É isso que eu quero, mais gente pensando, questionando. As coisas não podem ser feitas à revelia da comunidade. O conhecimento é o que liberta as pessoas, não é?

Ah... ia me esquecendo... que coisa feia, woshmam... fechar seu código com medo dos antigos membros do seu próprio projeto? Acusa outros de incompetentes? Imaginem se todo mundo fizesse isso. A relação entre vocês, projeto BFW e "forks" é vergonhosa. Uma guerra sem sentido, totalmente descabida e danosa ao software livre. E o pior, a coisa já chegou a uma situação tal que todos acham isso normal. Culpa de todos vocês, que não sabem se respeitar nem respeitar opiniões diferentes. Isso é uma constatação lamentável. Vou fazer das palavras do osmano minhas:
"O que é que acontece com vocês?"

Fabiosammy e polaco, obrigado pela participação de vocês na discussão. Todos os lados de uma questão devem ser analisadas, sempre. Fabio, por isso que eu não fui diretamente ao projeto questionar. Apagar posts sem explicações é costume por lá. Imaginem se um com esse teor, questionando as atitudes dos administradores seria bem visto por lá. 

E obrigado, polaco, pela sua visão do anuncio do woshmam. Confesso que a primeira vista até me animei, mas o conteúdo dele foi realmente pesado e tendencioso.

----------


## flavioacm

Sinceramente, acompanho o BFW e o Under já faz um tempinho, apesar de poucos posts leio muito, e já li e reli esse tópico várias vezes.
Até agora não achei nada que faça um pingo de sentido no questionamento desses cidadãos que se dizem defensores do software livre.
A realidade é clara. Os caras querem simplesmente sugar o trabalho aleio, e estão com tanta pressa que nem sequer ao menos tiveram a paciência do mesmo ser concluído.

Faço de todas as suas palavras as minhas "misterbogus".

A grande verdade é: o BFW tá incomodando muita gente, pois já dizia o ditado, quem não é visto não é lembrado, e se o BFW tá sendo muito lembrado é porque tá sendo muito invejado.

----------


## gandalf

Achei um texto fantástico! Vou partilhar com todos vocês:

Uma mentira dita cem vezes,torna-se verdade um dia. - Hitler ~ Dialeto Urbano'

Vou fazer uma adaptação do texto ao nosso assunto em questão, ok? (devidamente marcado):




> *“Uma mentira dita cem vezes, torna-se verdade um dia.”* 
> ---_ Adolf Hitler
> _
> 
> ....
> É verdade que nosso mapa geopolítico, nossa maneira de olhar o mundo e nossas justificativas para ele, foram baseadas e ainda são em termos, baseadas no _Software Proprietário_ (texto original: Cristianismo), mas, este é um modelo falido e que ainda hoje, aprisionam as pessoas. É preciso inovar sim, é preciso criar, reinventar, repensar e refletir em tudo isso.
> 
> Conservadorismo é péssimo para a humanidade. Se não existissem pessoas ousadas, radicais, não haveria o progresso. O conservador não gosta do novo e por isso s estagna. 
> 
> ...


Quem defende incondicionalmente algo corre o risco de errar incondicionalmente. Por isso penso por mim mesmo.

----------


## misterbogus

fala logo meu mano
vc tá querendo sugar,
o sistema é gratuito, e tem um super manual
agora se vc quer pegar o trabalho dos outros e sugar então assuma logo.

Roberto não era o nome do Luapufo?
teve um trelelé dele com os admins

----------


## fabiosammy

Antes que isso comece uma "chupação de ****** do woshman", me respondam... onde iniciou o bfw? e quem iniciou ele? e como foi iniciado? antes que mais um me venha com "smartrouter copia tudo o que o woshman faz" (Sim, ja estamos fugindo do assunto central do tópico, mas é o único lugar que posso me expressar, ja que no forum "livre" eu não posso dizer um "quero explicações sobre as acusações").

----------


## goodposting

> Achei um texto fantástico! Vou partilhar com todos vocês:
> 
> Uma mentira dita cem vezes,torna-se verdade um dia. - Hitler ~ Dialeto Urbano'
> 
> Vou fazer uma adaptação do texto ao nosso assunto em questão, ok? (devidamente marcado):
> 
> 
> 
> Quem defende incondicionalmente algo corre o risco de errar incondicionalmente. Por isso penso por mim mesmo.


falta do q fazer é fogo!  :Thumpdown:

----------


## Anthonyy

Use Debian, Ubuntu , use o que desejarem más deixem de falar tanta baboseira....

----------


## misterbogus

> Não recomendo o BrazilFW, procure sobre o PfSense.


claro
recomende a os que vc se especializou e pode dar suporte pago.
the business and business.

----------


## sergiofsm

Triste não é ler tudo que foi dito aqui do inicio ao fim, triste é notar que os que fazem as criticas e acusações, não o fazem para valorizar e ou melhorar a comunidade livre no todo e sim para buscar o conhecimento que outros adquirem trabalhando para valorizar ao seu.

Dizer que isto ou aquilo não presta quando deseja ter um igual é soberba.
Indicar outro que ao seu ver possa ser melhor, é justo, opiniões não se pode mudar, agora dizer só para aproveita-se de um momento para também criticar o que desconhece e nem sabe como fazer melhor, é no minimo pouco profissional.

Estou aqui apena como telespectador, não faço uso do BFW a muito tempo, uso minhas próprias soluções, mas admiro ao projeto BFW por ver que lá tem pessoas competentes e que fazem o melhor para que as soluções apareçam a queles que não tenham o conhecimento a desenvolver as suas próprias necessidades.

Proponho que estes que dizem querer a penas ver os códigos disponíveis, tencionando claramente pelo que pode-se notar, que é querer mesmo copiar e se aproveitar, que esqueçam a boa vontade de liberar o que já esta liberado.
Trabalhem dia e noite criando algo para disponibilizar a comunidade.
Façam isto, se ocupem com o que realmente é preciso no mundo Linux e talvez possam saber o valor de algumas noites de sono.

A proposito a frase dita. Uma mentira dita cem vezes,torna-se verdade um dia. - Hitler ~ Dialeto Urbano'

Vem bem a calhar com o acusador e seu seguidores.

Penso que a moderação de aqui já não é mais como antes, pena.

----------


## gandalf

Boa tarde, senhor sergiofsm, sinta-se bem vindo à discussão.

Todos aqui tem o direito de concordarem ou não com determinados pontos de vista. E isso é ser democrático. Como disse o senhor christianbini, lá no começo:




> _"Posso não concordar com nenhuma das palavras que você disser, mas defenderei até a morte o direito de você dizê-las."_


Só um questionamento:




> _...triste é notar que os que fazem as criticas e acusações, não o fazem para valorizar e ou melhorar a comunidade livre no todo e sim para buscar o conhecimento que outros adquirem trabalhando para valorizar ao seu..._


O que, em sua ótica, valorizaria ou melhoraria a comunidade Livre? Violação de licenças faz parte da sua ótica de valorização?

----------


## sergiofsm

> Boa tarde, senhor sergiofsm, sinta-se bem vindo à discussão.


Obrigado pela recepção, pena que ela não me fará abraçar sua causa intitulada por magoas e seguida por rancor.



> Só um questionamento:
> 
> O que, em sua ótica, valorizaria ou melhoraria a comunidade Livre? Violação de licenças faz parte da sua ótica de valorização?


Não meu caro, como sempre em seus posts, é notável que vc distorce as palavras dos que se opõe ao seu feito e desejo!
O seu querer ver esses códigos, pode-se perceber o motivo sem precisar olhar-lhe nos olhos.
Sobre a minha ótica, o que valorizaria esse seu empenho para com a comunidade, seria não o ver criticando um projeto que todos sabem que é livre.
Da para ler nas entrelinhas de sua arrogância em falar de algo que já foi corrigido e ainda continua criticando por ter se esbarrado nos fontes para criar o seu duble lucrativo.

Sobre a minha ótica, o que valorizaria mesmo, seria saber que você poe a mão no teclado e arrastes do rato para criar algo ao menos próximo do que eles fazem para distribuir livremente... Você é capaz?

Se empenhe mais para convencer a sociedade do que possa fazer por ela, talvez assim consiga também ter o reconhecimento que outros tem.
Não atire pedras nos demais, porque pareceu-lhe difícil seguir sozinho ou os que estejam do seu lado não façam algo do seu agrado para mostrar sua capacidade.

Desejo que tenha a percepção a notar o tamanho da gravidade que faz a si mesmo, porque quem deseja ver outros na lama, é porque já vive nela.

----------


## fabiosammy

sergiofsm, boa noite e bem vindo.

Vejo que você abriu uma certa crítica em cima deste tópico. Agora reveja os posts meus, do polaco e do marcos do vale... somos 3 desenvolvedores originais, e saímos do bfw, cada um criou o seu projeto, por causa da questão levantada nesse tópico. E agora? Ainda o gandalf esta sendo "insano e problemático"? Se ele desejou o código, sem problemas, mas é como eu falei em um post anterior meu, ele deveria de pedir la na comunidade.

Gandalf, não estou lhe criticando, mas aqui não era o lugar certo para levantar essa questão.

Abraços

----------


## gandalf

hummmm.... tem razão, senhor fabiosammy. 
É que de uma determinada forma, essa represália por parte dos participantes do projeto quanto a qualquer argumentação me deixa preocupado. É como se isso fosse um consenso entre eles, que eles não erram, que são os outros (no caso eu) é que erram, procuram desculpas, motivos, quando não os há. Embora eu respeite opiniões contrarias, essa tentativa de culpar terceiros é perigosa.

A UNANIMIDADE 




> “*Toda unanimidade é burra”*, já disse Nelson Rodrigues. Seja ela contra ou a favor.
> E também perigosa, podemos acrescentar. Unanimidade é o esforço para inibir a criatividade, reprimir a reflexão, enterrar a capacidade crítica. Unanimidade é o fim da discussão. Quem pensa com a unanimidade nem precisa pensar. Unanimidade deveria ser a última coisa a ser buscada por um dirigente, seja de que área for, pois ela sempre vai deixá-lo em situação de risco. A unanimidade leva-o à acomodação, a achar que está tudo bem quando na verdade não está, a correr o risco de ser surpreendido por acontecimentos desastrosos e irreversíveis porque não foram percebidos a tempo. A unanimidade persistente também pode levar o dirigente à paranóia, a partir do momento em que sua autoridade começar a ser contestada, com todos passando a ser vistos como “traidores” e até os colaboradores mais chegados considerados como “potenciais inimigos”.


Mas tens razão. Vamos nos ater ao conteúdo da discussão.

----------


## fabiosammy

A culpa foi passada pra cima de mim e do marcos. Então você ja deve de imaginar a situação na qual eu me encontro pra não mandar tudo a **********.

Bem, enfim, vamos voltar ao tópico da discussão. O pessoal la resolveu, mas caso encontrássemos ou projeto, porém ele não deseje liberar os seus fontes, os únicos que podem tomar atitude é a comunidade interna. E agora levanto a questão que todos deve gostar, mikrotik? Como fazer? Eles tem um fórum de discussão no Brasil, é la que deveríamos nos "impor"?
Como disse o osmano, no mínimo teríamos uma interface =D

Abraços

----------


## gandalf

Mikrotik..... lá a coisa é mais séria ainda. Eles fazem uso comercial, e como envolve dinheiro, duvido que ao menos consigamos postar lá. Mas poderia ser uma boa. Teríamos que começar levantando os arquivos que são usados fechados e estão sob a GPLv3, só para começar. Alguém se habilita?

----------


## Anthonyy

Más , vocês tem toda razão.
Justamente procurando algo em que possamos ler, interpretar e incondicionalmente ter "livremente" para uso , ja que se trata do "BFW" sistema o qual tem um licença em cima da gpl3 podemos notar que;
1º - O sistema é mantido por um unico desenvolvedor, o Mikrotik tem sim seus problemas, más acho dificil vir a falir e ainda assim seria bem complicado lutar contra eles, imagine que nem so esse "mikrotik" use o kernel linux. Ok tudo bem!
2º - O Sistema brazilfw entra em contradição com suas proprias regras, basta ler as tais "regras" do "forum" e as conformidades quais são aplicadas .
3º Leiam isso:



> *A licença do Linux* Uma licença é, em poucas palavras, um documento que explica como determinado software pode ser utilizado. No que se refere a programas de código-fonte aberto, há vários tipos de licenças disponíveis. O Linux utiliza a _GPL_ (_GNU Public Licence_).
> 
> Vale frisar que, inicialmente, Linus Torvalds aplicou ao Linux uma licença própria, que tinha restrições para uso comercial. A GPL só foi adotada somente em 1992, mesmo porque o Linux já era utilizado com software GNU.
> 
> A GPL é uma licença criada pela _Free Software Foundation_ (organização fundada por Richard Stallman) baseada nas liberdades que a entidade defende:
> 
> 
> liberdade de executar o programa, para qualquer propósito (liberdade zero);liberdade de estudar como o programa funciona e adaptá-lo às suas necessidades (liberdade 1), sendo o acesso ao código-fonte um pré-requisito para esta aspecto;liberdade de distribuir cópias de forma que você possa ajudar ao seu próximo (liberdade 2);liberdade de melhorar o programa e liberar os seus aperfeiçoamentos, de modo que toda a comunidade se beneficie (liberdade três). Novamente, aqui o acesso ao código-fonte é um pré-requisito.
> Um software não pode utilizar a GPL se não corresponder a todos estes requisitos.
> ...


Vamos a liberdade?
Ok, ponto positivo, não que eu esteja interessado nesse sistema , sim até acho interessante, más não confio usar como determinada aplicação em caso de risco, como eu por exemplo poderia usar um servidor linux de verdade, o qual eu teria maior facilidade de compilar programas e de ter acesso aos seus fontes, bom, más o que realmente nos chama a atenção é:
Ja que está sob licença gpl as diversas formas de programas compilados nesse sistema deveriam estar liberados, assim como sei que foi criado sob o "lfs" segundo a sua wiki provavelmente muitos aqui também fariam algo, semelhante ou melhor.
A verdade que se omite , é, os desenvolvedores são defendidos por membros do forúm, pois são os quais não tem o conhecimento suficiente para escrever um sistema, se vendo obrigado a usar a "linda" interface qual não pode ser modifica pelo usuario, e se for não poste no forúm, podes ser banido definitivamente pela moderação. Ainda falando de desenvolvedores, o sistema é totalmente livre, más existem casos em que os mesmos devem receber algum valor por algo "extra", o qual não é passado a comunidade, ou estou enganado?
Ainda falando de desenvolvedores recentemente li algo sobre um addon chamado samba, o qual gerou uma grande repercussão nesse "forum", seria um addon somente disponibilizado para alguém que pagou ? Más o samba não é open? Onde tudo se encaixa?
Ainda que tentem todas as formas de "omissão" de codigos, estas serão em vão, pois sempre existirá pessoas e pessoas, inclusive os que querem nos jogar na "merda" (senhores, desculpe tal expressão) más existia em tal forúm um nick perfeitamente igual a que uso, e isso a moderação enxerga como sendo o mesmo usuario, e assim aplicou sanções contra tal usuario. Como sei? Simples, foi questionado a questão da tal "buildtree" do sistema, foi postada uma na versão 3.246 , e o topico foi apagado. Bom seria se somente o topico tivesse sido apagado, o link da buildtree também foi apagado, más ainda existem aqueles que façam backups de varias maneiras.
http://www.brazilfw.com.br/forum/vie...272423#p272297
Onde se encontra o link http://www.easy-share.com/B9D26B74E9...-build.tar.bz2 ?????
Alguém ja parou para se perguntar o porque de excluirem tudo da internet?
E depois existem pessoas que com anos de conhecimento ainda apoiam essa especie de pessoas, na verdade existem 3 pessoas corretas aqui, são: esses que ja foram desenvolvedores do sistema, e a eles faço a pergunta.
Vocês tinham total acesso ao desenvolvimento do sistema?
Acompanhavam tudo de perto, sabiam de todas as modificações, inclusive para manter os addons atualizados?
Não tem explicação para tais coisas, deliberadamente o sistema se auto entitula open, o forum open, más não são aceitos novos desenvolvedores, nem aceitam sugestões de 3º(terceiros).
Aprender shell script e fazer algo sob o lfs, á, isso é facinante, más o mais gostoso da historia é dizer assim:
"Fui eu quem fiz, eu mando no sistema, eu faço o que quiser"
Na verdade, senhores , essa é a impressão passada pelo sistema.
Pobres usuarios , não sabem que o tal sistema tem somente versões em update, e com muitas reclamações, aliás, está na versão 3- 253 , ou seja 253 versões e infelizmente não tem uma alpha, beta, omega.......
Ainda, da pra confiar no sistema? 
Caso os senhores precisem da buildtree 3.246 posso conseguil-la, pois a mesma tem pacotes sob o gpl e está na internet novamente.
Abraços, passar bem.

----------


## marcos do vale

Mas nem eu tive acesso ao tais códigos!!!

----------


## fabiosammy

E quem teve marcos? quem teve?

Anthonyy, eu posso dizer como foi no "começo" (cerca de 2009, por aí), nem o próprio polaco, que foi um contribuidor maior que eu e o marcos na 3.x, não tínhamos acesso aos fontes, a coisa era mais ou menos "me da aqui que eu coloco na 3.x", e beleza. Eu fui o primeiro a desenvolver um addon "oficial" ao 3.x, o "webaux". Era cerca de 70% do serviço adaptar o addon a cada nova versão do bfw em cima da hora, ou seja, só depois de lançada uma nova versão que vinham com "não ta funcionando na versão x". Ou seja, é ele quem manda e ponto final. E pelos relatos de alguns contanos no msn, a coisa continua na mesma. =/
Ja aproveito pra deixar aqui uma divulgação do meu projeto, a tal cópia dos códigos do woshman, olha só como o conhecimento dele cria mais um projeto do nada (sarcasmo/inronia ligados):
http://www.smartrouter.com.br/

Esse é um projeto no qual eu e o marcos continuemos nosso trabalho. Tem também a colaboração do polaco(beeeeeem no inicio, ainda quando era bfw), do anderson e do "coidiloco". O polaco iniciou seu próprio projeto, e o anderson com o "coidiloco" estão "desaparecidos", rs. E também já peço para que me ajudem, qual código fonte que ta faltando pra eu ficar adequado a GPL? Eu acho que não existe códigos ou binários que não se encontre os fontes pela internet, o resto ta em sheel a amostra na própria distribuição. 

Abraços

----------


## osmano807

> Obrigado pela recepção, pena que ela não me fará abraçar sua causa intitulada por magoas e seguida por rancor.
> 
> 
> Não meu caro, como sempre em seus posts, é notável que vc distorce as palavras dos que se opõe ao seu feito e desejo!
> O seu querer ver esses códigos, pode-se perceber o motivo sem precisar olhar-lhe nos olhos.
> Sobre a minha ótica, o que valorizaria esse seu empenho para com a comunidade, seria não o ver criticando um projeto que todos sabem que é livre.
> Da para ler nas entrelinhas de sua arrogância em falar de algo que já foi corrigido e ainda continua criticando por ter se esbarrado nos fontes para criar o seu duble lucrativo.
> 
> Sobre a minha ótica, o que valorizaria mesmo, seria saber que você poe a mão no teclado e arrastes do rato para criar algo ao menos próximo do que eles fazem para distribuir livremente... Você é capaz?
> ...


Mas o quê ele tá vendendo que todo mundo fala mas não posta nada?

----------


## Anthonyy

> Mas nem eu tive acesso ao tais códigos!!!


Boa tarde senhor Marcos.
Não se importe com a quantidade de usuarios deste forúm, meça lá a qualidade, assim interpretará de forma concreta.
Fabio, polaco, senhores tiveram ou tem acesso a tais codigos?



> *"Ditadura é um discurso constante te ensinando que seus sentimentos, seus pensamentos, e desejos não têm a menor importância, e que você é um ninguém e deve viver comandado por outras pessoas que desejam e pensam por você."* (Stephen Vizinczey)


O maior problema é , o projeto é mantido por quantas pessoas?
Interessante, vamos as discussões.
La tem membro discutindo e dizendo que o senhor gandalf é um empresario, e que irá fazer uso do sistema para promover o seu "bem estar".Ok
Más, falar isso é do cunho de todos, ja que a liberdade apregoada é de direito irreversivel.
Más, naquele projeto a maioria de desenvolvedores hoje são micro empresarios, até mesmo a administração tem micro empresarios, certo, eu as vezes tenho que ler tanta baboseira naquele forúm, preferiria que as vezes ele não existisse ou que que usassem um membro que tenha capacidade de falar a altura. Visualmente notamos que são simples pessoas correndo atrás de "clientes" com seus "provedores" quais não são nem aprovados e homologados pelo sistema da ANATEL. Agora seria interessante acreditar que não so aqui tem empresarios, más também muitos lá são empresarios. Onde está o direito de criticar alguem onde você mesmo está errado? 
Pior que isso so indo la e lendo o que os "desinformados" tem a dizer...
Por mim, que mudem a tal licença, mudem o tal contexto, se finjam de inocentes, claro , todos somos inocentes se não somos pegos no ato.
Outra pergunta.
Somente Brasileiros integram o sistema e administração?
Membros que não são bra"Z"ileiros tem os codigos?
Mais alguém no sistema hoje tem os codigos?
Onde está os argumentos de tais pessoas?

----------


## Anthonyy

> "Não quero criar intrigas, más observem atentamente o quanto de usuarios o forúm perdeu no ultimo ano, :
> Bender, Juanillo, Cmartin, Marcos, Coidiloco, Sammy, Anderson, AdslWifi(com a ressalva de ainda estar aqui) , El guapo Dan , Esteban, Rinrinenacuejo, dentre outras dezenas.
> Agora eu faço a humilde pergunta, seria todas essas pessoas erradas"


http://www.brazilfw.com.br/forum/vie...=81084#p274505
Procede?
Perderam tantos usuarios somente por conta do tal desenvolvedor?
Polaco, é o Cmartin, esse eu li muito sobre ele , igual li sobre vocês 4(Marcos, Sammy, Anderson, Naufragoweb e Coidiloco) além de ler sobre Bender, Juanillo, Nachazo, AdslWifi entre varios, todos sairam por conta desse cara?
Se for, é sim um esquema ditatorial , e ainda se fazem de inocentes junto a FSF e junto a comunidade Linux?
Pra começo de historia, sistema horrivel, quando so uma pessoa faz algo ele não percebe seus erros, isso é fato.
E o resto, deixa por conta do restante do grupo. Elaborar uma tactica é o alvo.

----------


## fabiosammy

Ola anthonny, o marcos que falou que não tinha acesso aos códigos é o marcos que também desenvolveu "la"... Eu e o polaco também não tínhamos acesso a tais códigos.
Agora esse post que você mencionou, eu não entendo... o thiago fala uma coisa, depois vem aqui e fala outra, o thiago de la é o mesmo thiago322 daqui.

----------


## gandalf

Hummmm.... acho que eu estou começando a entender o porque de toda essa confusão entre o BFW e os forks, e o porque de violarem a licença.

fabiosammy, legal saber que você não se acha "O" desenvolvedor do seu projeto. Essa sua atitude de pedir ajuda para adequar seu projeto à GPL é a atitude de um homem, que tem responsabilidade e sabe que não sabe tudo. Humildade. Isso por si só já conta muito. Meus parabéns !!!

----------


## Anthonyy

> Ola anthonny, o marcos que falou que não tinha acesso aos códigos é o marcos que também desenvolveu "la"... Eu e o polaco também não tínhamos acesso a tais códigos. Agora esse post que você mencionou, eu não entendo... o thiago fala uma coisa, depois vem aqui e fala outra, o thiago de la é o mesmo thiago322 daqui.


 Sim, entendi o que o Marcos quis passar. Resumindo, Polaco, Você, Marcos não tinha ou tiveram acesso ao conteúdo total, correto? Sobre o post, eu destaquei por você falar em outro post que "Ou seja, é ele quem manda e ponto final. E pelos relatos de alguns contanos no msn, a coisa continua na mesma. =/" . Esse Thiago é desenvolvedor la também, ou tem alguma ligação com vocês ou com tal desenvolvedor? La no topico ele diz que os usuarios abandonaram, sairam do projeto devido a fatos extraordinarios , de acontecidos por la, algo que eu gostaria que me explicassem, más aqui ele me parece defender o desenvolvedor, ok. Leia novamente la, vai ver que ele diz algo , eu citei as palavras dele para resumir diante de tudo o que seria, é isso mesmo?

----------


## gandalf

Anthonyy, sobre esse thiago eu entendi mais ou menos a situação. Ele era do BFW, saiu junto com esse pessoal, depois voltou ao BFW e agora tem o fork dele e fica tanto no projeto dele quanto no BFW. Nesse meio tempo, ele foi espião do BFW ( ou foi oferecido a ele ser ) dentro do fork Smart (vide posts anteriores).

----------


## fabiosammy

> fabiosammy, legal saber que você não se acha "O" desenvolvedor do seu projeto. Essa sua atitude de pedir ajuda para adequar seu projeto à GPL é a atitude de um homem, que tem responsabilidade e sabe que não sabe tudo. Humildade. Isso por si só já conta muito. Meus parabéns !!!


Valeu gandalf!!! Sim, eu sei que não sei, e tem muita coisa pra aprender. Todo mundo precisa de ajuda e opnião nessa vida, aprendi com um grande companheiro meu, se você acha que somente você é o dono de toda a razão... então tua razão é imaginária, fundada de pura arrogância e desprezo com o próximo.
Mas quem puder/quiser, confere o nosso projeto, não tenho muito tempo pra me dedicar a ele, por isso talvez não esteja regular o projeto em relação a GPL.

----------


## fabiosammy

> Resumindo, Polaco, Você, Marcos não tinha ou tiveram acesso ao conteúdo total, correto?


Positivo

----------


## gandalf

fabiosammy, já pedi ao Sanches para dar uma olhada no seu sistema (ele é o culpado de tudo, ficou doidinho para instalar o BFW aqui, se não fosse por ele nada disso teria acontecido). Eu confesso que dei uma olhada superficial pelo seu fórum, nada profundo. Mas se acharmos alguma coisa, com certeza te informo.

----------


## Thiago322

> Anthonyy, sobre esse thiago eu entendi mais ou menos a situação. Ele era do BFW, saiu junto com esse pessoal, depois voltou ao BFW e agora tem o fork dele e fica tanto no projeto dele quanto no BFW. Nesse meio tempo, ele foi espião do BFW ( ou foi oferecido a ele ser ) dentro do fork Smart (vide posts anteriores).


Olá senhor gandalf, vc está fazendo bagunça ai , olha direito suas palavras.
Eu era do BFW, saimos , Marcos, Sammy, Anderson, Thiago , André, e fundamos o smartrouter o qual eu era um dos administradores, porém eu não me conformava com as atitudes do Marcos do Vale, ele fala isso e aquilo do wosh, fala que so ele tem o poder, e tal, e ai ele criou um projeto pra ele ser o "dono", essa é a verdade.
Fui convidado a voltar ao bfw, desenvolvi a serie 2.32 que o Marcos havia deixado de lado e feito uma bagunça e participava do desenvolvimento da 2.33, porém eu resolvi sair do bfw por desentendimentos com Dois membros em especial, não é o wosh, más sim Eduardo e bruno.
Com autorização do Cassiano, (cmartin , polaco) e com a autorização do Marcinho samurai lancei o RFS , todo esse sistema foi autorizado por seus principais idealizadores, eu jamais copiei algo de alguém, até porque o sistema foi criado do zero, e nós aplicamos as modificações no sistema.
Nunca fui espião dentro do BFW, com isso presumo que fica facil acertar quem seja o gandalf, não é? Uma pessoa de dois nomes, sammy e gandalf, localizadas no mesmo estado, cidade, rua, etc.....interessante...
Por favor, me deixem fora das confusões que vocês estão criando, não tenho naha a ver com sua falta de criatividade ou vontade de criar, estou criando o que me é de direito, e mais, sem gambiarra....
Abraços

----------


## gandalf

Desculpe, thiago, só estou repetindo o que você mesmo disse:

https://under-linux.org/f141/violaca...30/index6.html




> _...Segundo, o senhor me fez a proposta de me enviar ao projeto o qual você cita como concorrente do BFW ,o SmarT, então pergunto para ti, onde estás o que você veio aqui apregoar? Não seria você causador de uns 50% de todas essas encrencas?_....


Eu não invento nada. São constatações.

----------


## fabiosammy

Thiago, eu não tenho nada haver com o tal gandalf, não preciso esconder minha cara pra dizer que o bfw infringe várias regras do mundo open source, bandeira da qual ele diz que tem, e outra... nós dois sabemos que o motivo de você ter saído do srp... era tuas algazarras, você mesmo aprontava la no bfw e vinha dando risada, não seja hipócrita, e muito menos que você foi convidado a voltar para o bfw... nem eu e nem o marcinho entendemos na época o que se passou.
O rfs/bfw 2.33 criado do zero? conta outra... ele foi baseado na sua versão anterior, a 2.31.10, assim como o srp.

Quer ficar fora das confusões? Então porque mete o dedo nelas?

Sem mais...

----------


## Thiago322

> Thiago, eu não tenho nada haver com o tal gandalf, não preciso esconder minha cara pra dizer que o bfw infringe várias regras do mundo open source, bandeira da qual ele diz que tem, e outra... nós dois sabemos que o motivo de você ter saído do srp... era tuas algazarras, você mesmo aprontava la no bfw e vinha dando risada, não seja hipócrita, e muito menos que você foi convidado a voltar para o bfw... nem eu e nem o marcinho entendemos na época o que se passou.
> O rfs/bfw 2.33 criado do zero? conta outra... ele foi baseado na sua versão anterior, a 2.31.10, assim como o srp.
> 
> Quer ficar fora das confusões? Então porque mete o dedo nelas?
> 
> Sem mais...


Engando seu FABIO.
Você mesmo ja procurou o cmartin centenas de milhares de vezes para obter a buildtree da 2.33, ela foi feita do zero sim, e feita totalmente diferente do que vocês usam, aliás, a que vocês usam eu até tenho ela, uma que rodava em um slackware , certo?
Sim, não se esqueça que naquela epoca você chegou até a ameaçar o BFW ao pedir pra excluir tua conta, lembra?
Engraçado como você diz, so confie no Eduardo e siga com a ponte entre projetos também, e mais, sim corra atrás do bt, é o melhor que você pode fazer..
Ah, detalhe, acho que o coidiloco tem essa, bt, se não tiver visite meu forúm e faça o download, la tem, veja se realmente é a mesma que você intitula 2.32, ops... vocês que criaram algo sobre a bt da 2.32 que upamos né?
Ô falta de criatividade, ô vontade de copiar tudo....kkkkkkkk
Um dia você chega la brother....fica sussa.....

----------


## Thiago322

> Desculpe, thiago, só estou repetindo o que você mesmo disse:
> 
> https://under-linux.org/f141/violaca...30/index6.html
> 
> 
> Eu não invento nada. São constatações.








Citações feitas em cima do que um membro entitulado Moderador do BFW falou por aqui.
A intenção dele não era me botar de espião la no smart, más sim que eu ajudasse ...
Bom, cada um tem seu projeto, jamais irei desmerecer o que o sammy faz, ele tem direito de fazer sim, más o buildroot disponibilizado por ele ta pior que a bt da bfw em termos de pacotes sob gpl, onde estão os pacotes?

----------


## fabiosammy

Bem, vamos la novamente:

BT != DISTRIBUIÇÂO
BT = ambiente de desenvolvimento
DISTRIBUIÇÃO = resultado final.

O que eu falei Thiago é que, seu resultado (rfs/2.33) final é baseado em sua antecessora a 2.31.10.

A bt eu ja gerei não sei quantas vezes e de formas diferentes, me baseei sim na bt 2.32 pra gerar a nossa, procurei sim o cassiano/polaco/cmartin, e me baseei... por que? porque eu não sou dono da verdade e muito menos eu tenho experiência pra fazer algo nesse estilo. Não vou ficar reinventando a roda, afinal, a bt nada mais é que um ambiente de desenvolvimento, influencia, mas não é o resultado em si.

Ameacei o bfw? em que sentido? eu exigi a exclusão da minha conta (MAS NAQUEEELA ÉPOCA, não recentemente quando fui pedir explicações sobre um certo post), mas não ameacei, como eu poderia ameaçar? Falar pra todo mundo que o bfw não presta? O que levaria a isso?

E mais thiago, eu posso não ter chegado "la" onde você diz que eu preciso chegar, mas sei que o meu caminho estou sabendo trilhar, afinal, não teria gente interessada em falar mal dele.

----------


## fabiosammy

PS. quais pacotes você precisa Thiago? Só não tenho tempo pra fazer algo bonito, afinal, ainda estamos caminhando... 1 ano de projeto é bem diferente de 6 anos.

----------


## gandalf

> _Citações feitas em cima do que um membro entitulado Moderador do BFW falou por aqui.
> A intenção dele não era me botar de espião la no smart, más sim que eu ajudasse ..._


 Isso não está em contradição com isso:

https://under-linux.org/f141/violaca...30/index7.html




> _Bom, até quando fazia parte da staff to projeto existia muito disso, de "espiões" sempre se fala nisso, um dos motivos de terem trancado a bt talvez tenha sido isso ou não, isso também não me diz respeito talvez até porque eu não tinha acesso e acho isso super normal, ja que ela tem um responsavel. Más existem muitas coisas relacionadas a questão de espionagem sim, agora dizer quem é, isso eu não sei nem sei ao certo._
> _Ja a proposta pode ser confirmada pelo proprio dudumo, ele me fez a mesma porém foi desconsiderada por mim._


???

----------


## Thiago322

> Bem, vamos la novamente:
> 
> BT != DISTRIBUIÇÂO
> BT = ambiente de desenvolvimento
> DISTRIBUIÇÃO = resultado final.
> 
> O que eu falei Thiago é que, seu resultado (rfs/2.33) final é baseado em sua antecessora a 2.31.10.


KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKk
rfs /2.33 baseada na 2.31.10 ?
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
O cmartin pode lhe explicar isso bem melhor , o Marcio, Eu....Você não tem o buildtree, não tem o ambiente de desenvolvimento que tenho, acho legal você continuar pensando que é mesmo a 2.31.10 , aliás, pode pensar assim, pra mim é otimo isso....
rsrsrsrs
Vlw

----------


## Thiago322

Tchau, tenho mais o que fazer....
Abraços sammy, abraços baderneiros de plantão....
Ignorar vocês que querem ofender os projetos alheios e as pessoas é o melhor que eu posso fazer nesse momento.
Boa sorte com seus interesses, eu não os tenho, aliás, nunca tive, se quiser usar linux vou fazer igual citado ai em cima, o dia q o bfw não me servir , procuro o que me atenda, mas não vou ficar criticando nem querendo o fonte deles por que eles tem melhor atenção do que o meu projeto, eu sei respeitar eles, afinal, temos que reconhecer que o BFW é maior que o smart e do que o proprio coyote juntos..kkkkkkkkk
Xau......

----------


## fabiosammy

Se a interface é similar, se o funcionamento é similar, se o método de empacotamento dos addons é similar, então a 2.33/rfs é baseada na 2.31.10.
Bem, enfim, tire essa dúvida com quem entende e quem montou o sistema, que você vai entender o que eu falo.

Próximo?

----------


## Anthonyy

Más que confusão vocês estão causando.
Afinal, os dois forks são deliberadamente feitos sob o mesmo intuito, sob o mesmo programa, BrazilFW, certo?
Onde é que os colaboradores revoltados querem chegar? Pois o intuito do gandalf é um, dos senhores ja é um outro. Muito me estranha ver o Thiago defender o BFW se ele mesmo o cita como tendo pessoas que não gosta. E Fabio, baixei o seu sistema, de interface por interface a "menos igual" (com maiores diferenças) estão nessa RFS.
No seu forúm você aconselha usuarios a usar os pacotes do BFW, inclusive o Easy Captive, dentre outros, qual finalidade do teu projeto?
E do seu Thiago? qual?
E gandalf, não estariam eles se agredindo dentro do espaço criado para falar sobre licença e violação? Assim vocês nos deixam sem interesse em participar da discussão, da pra notar que ta um contra o outro, e todos contra ninguém, competição seria o nome adequado a dar-se a esse debate.
Aguardando respostas...

----------


## gandalf

Pois é, Anthonyy....
E é isso que eu to falando desde o inicio.... É BFw em guerra com Smart, é Smart em guerra com RFS, é RFS puxando o saco do BFW.... tudo errado e com um fundo em comum: a falta de diretriz do projeto BFW. Sim, porque todos são oriundos de lá, então aprenderam a serem assim lá. E continua sendo assim! Vide as declarações do senhor woshmam, tentando incitar esse tipo de violência digital sobre os seus forks. Vergonhoso! Vexaminoso! De que adianta saber muito em linhas e códigos, quando não há nem mesmo educação? Só posso dizer uma coisa: ridículo!
Será que os senhores responsáveis por esses forks poderiam por gentileza por a mão na consciência e tentarem serem melhores que seus antecessores?

Vamos nos ater ao teor da discussão.

----------


## fabiosammy

hehe... perdão... mas é que o ultimo post no bfw, falando que meu trabalho é incompetência, me subiu a cabeça... tentei demonstrar aqui que até mesmo os "novos" projetos do bfw são baseados em seus antecessores. Ninguém é soberano aqui, mas me deixei levar pela empolgação no calor da conversa. Peço perdão ao gandalf por ter usado o espaço aberto por ele para "lavar a minha roupa suja".

Anthonny, não critiquei a interface nem nada, queria demonstrar que tanto o smart como o 2.33/rfs são baseados na 2.31.10.

Bem, voltemos ao assunto da conversa. Vamos levantar questões do mk então? ou propor alguma solução de como proceder quando a GPL é "furada"?

----------


## marcos do vale

Só para esclarecer:

A BuildTree do Coyote Linux, do BFW versões 2.30.x, 2.31.x e 2.32 e do SRP são idênticas na concepção.
A BT dos demais forks (Cassiano/Polaco e Thiago) e do BFW 3.x eu não sei, não vi, não fico conferindo o que os outros fazem porque tenho mais o que fazer.

Existem diferenças entre as BT do BFW e a do SRP:
- 2.30.x: kernel 2.18 original do Coyote e criado num host FC1 (eu que mostrei pro Cláudio e por isto que o sistema era "bala").
- 2.31.x: não me lembro, mas é só procurar lá no fórum do BFW para descobrir (não quero falar aqui e gerar + polêmica).
- 2.32: uma verdadeira M&[email protected] Ninguém sabia/falava qual era o bizu da coisa. Me fizeram de bobo e resolvi cair fora.
- SRP: kernel 2.4.37 modificado por mim, na mão, do zero, pedir 8 meses pra descobrir o sequencia de aplicação dos patch. Compilado numa VM rodando FC1 (parece que depois disto o pessoal "acordou" pro detalhe do host hospedeiro).
Ah, antes que algum engraçadinho venha comentar alguma coisa: Tá sim, cheio de gambi, mas roda tão "bala" quanto o saudoso BFW 2.30.1 ... e tem Lusca, rs, rs, rs ... e atire a primeira pedra quem nunca precisou de uma gambi.

Mais um detalhe: o sistema está todo no Git. É só ir lá e conferir os fontes atuais e os anteriores.
Legal, né? É a nossa homenagem aos que gostam de conferir o que os outros estão fazendo ou como fizeram.
Bom proveito pra Comunidade Livre.

PS.: Aceitamos sugestões/colaboradores.

----------


## Thiago322

> Só para esclarecer:
> 
> A BuildTree do Coyote Linux, do BFW versões 2.30.x, 2.31.x e 2.32 e do SRP são idênticas na concepção.
> A BT dos demais forks (Cassiano/Polaco e Thiago) e do BFW 3.x eu não sei, não vi, não fico conferindo o que os outros fazem porque tenho mais o que fazer.
> 
> Existem diferenças entre as BT do BFW e a do SRP:
> - 2.30.x: kernel 2.18 original do Coyote e criado num host FC1 (eu que mostrei pro Cláudio e por isto que o sistema era "bala").
> - 2.31.x: não me lembro, mas é só procurar lá no fórum do BFW para descobrir (não quero falar aqui e gerar + polêmica).
> 
> ...


Pôxa vida, rsrsrs, voltar ao FDC 1 é praticamente reiventar a roda.kkkkkkk
Bom, sem delongas meu caro Marcos do vale, enquanto você perdia 8 meses pra descobrir que podia e devia rodar o seu buildtree no Fedora (antigo fedora do 2.30.1) nós perdiamos tempo descobrindo que podiamos sem problemas rodar o nosso buildtree dentro da nossa propria distro. Graças ao Cmartin, o cara saca, ele fez a bt redonda, e vocês tentaram, tentaram, e, ta certo, chegaram a algum ponto, más o interessante é saber que ja se muda o rumo da conversa por aqui, e aos poucos os espectadores vão vendo por si quem na realidade faz por gostar e quem faz por vingança.
Veja, eu compilei o rfs dentro de uma bfw 2.33
"Linux version 2.4.37.11-RFS-SYSTEM ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.1.2) #2 SMP Thu Sep 29 14:24:34 MDT 2011"
Interssante como enquantos muitos voltam no tempo alguns seguem adiante...
ps: Cobram tanto os fontes do BFW né, veja....
Download video mp4

----------


## gandalf

você que era responsável pelo desenvolvimento do BFW? Pergunto porque voce parece entender bem do sistema deles. Se a resposta for afirmativa, trocaram você por aquele tal de woshmam? Ae eu digo assim:

woshmam veio aqui somente com o intuito de defender os codigos fechados dele, inclusive subentendendo possiveis consequencias aos que quisessem revelar seus codigos, e por fim ao decidir mudar sua postura, atacou deliberadamente outro projeto e seus desenvolvedores, incitando sua comunidade a fazer o mesmo;

marcos veio aqui, defendeu seu projeto, nada escondeu de ninguém, inclusive dando o caminho para todo os fontes do sistema, não atacou ninguém, muito menos incitou ninguém a faze-lo;

É.... acho que fizeram um péssimo negocio.... ou não, né? Vai saber o porque que fizeram uma escolha dessa. Nem sempre a ética prevalece sob os interesses.

E marcos, obrigado pela homenagem... ficamos muito satisfeitos de sua colaboração. Quem não deve, não teme, não é mesmo? A comunidade livre agradece. Tenha certeza que continuaremos a ver o que os outros estão fazendo ou como fizeram.

fabio, estou fazendo uma sintese da discussão, depois posto aqui o que já temos.

----------


## Anthonyy

Tá, analisei os 194 posts, comparei alguns, refiz a leitura de outros e tenho uma conclusão.
Primeiro, Gandalf me parece ser bem intimo do Marcos, no ultimo post ele diz algo sobre ele ser o desenvolvedor la , coisa que ninguém aqui sabia até então.
Então era assim, Marcos desenvolvia 2.x e 3.x , logo mudaram o desenvolvedor da ultima (3.x) Para Woshman, ai os colaboradores amigos do Marcos se ressentiram e sairam, fundando seu proprio projeto.
De acordo com o que li, o Marcos e Fabio dizia que la quem mandava era o Woshman, no novo forúm deles então o Marcos é quem manda, assim como os forks secundários e terciários.
Não conformados com as copias o Woshman usou de um direito seu, proteger seus codigos, o que acho absolutamente errado, pois é de uso livre, ja que o projeto se auto intitula livre, más assim o Marcos ficou impossibilitado de copiar ou pegar informações, e até mesmo de lançar um sistema com kernel novo, como está no forúm dele.
Então senhores, a conclusão chegada é a seguinte;
Marcos não aceitou o poder e o desenvolvimento por parte de somente um usuario, então resolveu criar seu forúm e sistema para ele poder mandar, vide leituras acima.
Woshman, esse por sua vez resolve fechar codigos para evitar clonagem de seus programas, agora eu entendo o porque de estarem encriptados. 
Fabio, o cabeça do smartrouter, ele é a peça fundamental para tudo isso, é a chave que liga tudo. O desenvolvedor que se autodenomina "não desenvolvedor" mas é intitulado desenvolvedor. Função, trabalhar em defesa do Marcos.
Gandalf, esse por sua vez tem como função ser um "Troll", apenas criando entradas para que Marcos e Fabio possam criticar e repassar magoas velhas sobre o antigo projeto o qual colaboravam.
O restante do pessoal aqui ,entrou na confusão simplesmente atôa, peço que ou busquem manter o contexto do topico que é violação da gpl, a qual notei no video postado por outro membro revoltado (Thiago" que por sua vez era membro de BFW e depois fundador de smart junto com Marcos e sammy, volta ao bfw, sai e vai para teu projeto solo) o projeto dito fork segue o mesmo exemplo de não liberar fontes, e pelas datas de arquivos e pelas postagens em respectivos foruns notamos que primeiramente o smartrouter fez esse esquema de "bloquear " conteúdo, assim deram ao Woshman a total liberade para fazer o mesmo.
Senhores , realmente não existe defesa de nenhum de vocês que passe por cima das evidencias, claramente vejo que se trata de um projeto revoltado (falta de atenção) e um onde se tem uma forma ditatorial , aos membros que ler esses posts, por favor, não levem em consideração as criticas feitas aos usuarios. Tudo isso ao ver de Anthonny passa de uma conspiração, assim acreditam em liberdade.
_Mostre-me o código_." - _Linus Torvalds_

----------


## marcos do vale

> Pôxa vida, rsrsrs, voltar ao FDC 1 é praticamente reiventar a roda.kkkkkkk
> Bom, sem delongas meu caro Marcos do vale, enquanto você perdia 8 meses pra descobrir que podia e devia rodar o seu buildtree no Fedora (antigo fedora do 2.30.1) nós perdiamos tempo descobrindo que podiamos sem problemas rodar o nosso buildtree dentro da nossa propria distro. Graças ao Cmartin, o cara saca, ele fez a bt redonda, e vocês tentaram, tentaram, e, ta certo, chegaram a algum ponto, más o interessante é saber que ja se muda o rumo da conversa por aqui, e aos poucos os espectadores vão vendo por si quem na realidade faz por gostar e quem faz por vingança.
> Veja, eu compilei o rfs dentro de uma bfw 2.33
> "Linux version 2.4.37.11-RFS-SYSTEM ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.1.2) #2 SMP Thu Sep 29 14:24:34 MDT 2011"
> Interssante como enquantos muitos voltam no tempo alguns seguem adiante...
> ps: Cobram tanto os fontes do BFW né, veja....
> Download video mp4


Mas que bom isto para você. Parabéns! E continue assim.

É engraçado que assim como tem gente que colabora, que compartilha, tem gente que para achar méritos para o seu modo de fazer as coisas, tem que botar defeito na forma como os outros fazem. Deve ser a mais pura personalização do "Espírito do Sorftware Livre". Eu ainda chego lá ... vou me esforçando.

PS.: E é lógico que todo este trabalho de ajustar o ambiente de desenvolvimento de forma a rodá-lo sem necessidade de um host hospedeiro foi tratado num fórum, com acesso público, né ?

----------


## marcos do vale

> Tá, analisei os 194 posts, comparei alguns, refiz a leitura de outros e tenho uma conclusão.
> Primeiro, Gandalf me parece ser bem intimo do Marcos, no ultimo post ele diz algo sobre ele ser o desenvolvedor la , coisa que ninguém aqui sabia até então.
> Então era assim, Marcos desenvolvia 2.x e 3.x , logo mudaram o desenvolvedor da ultima (3.x) Para Woshman, ai os colaboradores amigos do Marcos se ressentiram e sairam, fundando seu proprio projeto.
> De acordo com o que li, o Marcos e Fabio dizia que la quem mandava era o Woshman, no novo forúm deles então o Marcos é quem manda, assim como os forks secundários e terciários.
> Não conformados com as copias o Woshman usou de um direito seu, proteger seus codigos, o que acho absolutamente errado, pois é de uso livre, ja que o projeto se auto intitula livre, más assim o Marcos ficou impossibilitado de copiar ou pegar informações, e até mesmo de lançar um sistema com kernel novo, como está no forúm dele.
> Então senhores, a conclusão chegada é a seguinte;
> Marcos não aceitou o poder e o desenvolvimento por parte de somente um usuario, então resolveu criar seu forúm e sistema para ele poder mandar, vide leituras acima.
> Woshman, esse por sua vez resolve fechar codigos para evitar clonagem de seus programas, agora eu entendo o porque de estarem encriptados. 
> Fabio, o cabeça do smartrouter, ele é a peça fundamental para tudo isso, é a chave que liga tudo. O desenvolvedor que se autodenomina "não desenvolvedor" mas é intitulado desenvolvedor. Função, trabalhar em defesa do Marcos.
> ...


Um pequeno detalhe lhe passou desapercebido:
Existem duas versões do BFW: 2.x e 3.x.
Eu nunca participei no desenvolvimento da versão 3.x do BFW.
Outro detalhe: os forks são da versão 2.x. Não existem fork da 3.x.
Mais um detalhe: ambas versões são desenvolvidas em paralelo até hoje (vide fórum do BFW).

PS.: Não tenho a mínima idéia de quem seja Gandalf.
Mas é só passar pelo fórum do BFW para verificar que eu era desenvolvedor lá.
Usuário 033 em 24 de agosto de 2005.

----------


## gandalf

Mais uma ressalva: não conheço esse marcos. Fiz alusões ao que foi dito tanto por esse marcos quanto por esse woshmam. Foi só uma comparação de atitudes, se me permitem.

----------


## gandalf

Conspiração, Anthonyy? Troll ? 
Tem trolls aqui a todo momento, tentando desqualificar o meu ponto de vista, e você me chama de troll? Agora eu vi tudo. Eu esperava mais de você, companheiro, mas esperei demais, não é? Reconheci quando errei, quando você me chamou a atenção sobre dar corda para esses trolls, para chegar nessa altura da conversa e você me avaliar como troll? Se fosse outro, desses forks eu nem ia ligar, mas você está acompanhando isso desde o começo.
Me decepcionei.

----------


## fabiosammy

Resalva(s):
Não sou defensor do Marcos, colaboro no smartrouter juntamente com ele, e sou desenvolvedor sim, só não aprendi tudo. (E quem é que aprendeu?)
Não dependemos de outros códigos para lançar novas versões de kernel. (Do que adiantaria realizar uma cópia? Qual o sentido do novo projeto então?)
O smartrouter não foi criado para alguém poder mandar nele, e sim para ter liberdade em desenvolver.
Não queríamos bloquear fontes, nós não tínhamos estrutura e nem conhecimento de como poderia ser compartilhado. (Para evitar confusões futuras das quais vemos atualmente).

----------


## Anthonyy

> Um pequeno detalhe lhe passou desapercebido:
> Existem duas versões do BFW: 2.x e 3.x.
> Eu nunca participei no desenvolvimento da versão 3.x do BFW.
> Outro detalhe: os forks são da versão 2.x. Não existem fork da 3.x.
> Mais um detalhe: ambas versões são desenvolvidas em paralelo até hoje (vide fórum do BFW).
> 
> PS.: Não tenho a mínima idéia de quem seja Gandalf.
> Mas é só passar pelo fórum do BFW para verificar que eu era desenvolvedor lá.
> Usuário 033 em 24 de agosto de 2005.


Sim, notei que você é um grande desenvolvedor, um grande simbolo para o BFW.
Más arrogante, impaciente e totalmente mal educado.

----------


## Anthonyy

> Conspiração, Anthonyy? Troll ? 
> Tem trolls aqui a todo momento, tentando desqualificar o meu ponto de vista, e você me chama de troll? Agora eu vi tudo. Eu esperava mais de você, companheiro, mas esperei demais, não é? Reconheci quando errei, quando você me chamou a atenção sobre dar corda para esses trolls, para chegar nessa altura da conversa e você me avaliar como troll? Se fosse outro, desses forks eu nem ia ligar, mas você está acompanhando isso desde o começo.
> Me decepcionei.


Senhor "TROLL", não irei alimentar suas necessidades basicas de fazer valer a idealização de tudo isso, pra mim isso acabou, e você entra em distorção com seus companheiros.

----------


## Anthonyy

> Não queríamos bloquear fontes, nós não tínhamos estrutura e nem conhecimento de como poderia ser compartilhado. (Para evitar confusões futuras das quais vemos atualmente).


Assume então que existe o sistema bloqueado, certo?
Então porque atacar o sistema de onde vocês vieram?
Uma vez assumida a culpa, e que você realmente fechou tudo por falta de experiencia, fica evidente que estão aqui somente para acusar alguém.
Woshman, seu direito de resposta está valido, gostaria de se pronunciar? Caso não entenderei que participa a apoia tudo isso.

----------


## osmano807

> Pôxa vida, rsrsrs, voltar ao FDC 1 é praticamente reiventar a roda.kkkkkkk
> Bom, sem delongas meu caro Marcos do vale, enquanto você perdia 8 meses pra descobrir que podia e devia rodar o seu buildtree no Fedora (antigo fedora do 2.30.1) nós perdiamos tempo descobrindo que podiamos sem problemas rodar o nosso buildtree dentro da nossa propria distro. Graças ao Cmartin, o cara saca, ele fez a bt redonda, e vocês tentaram, tentaram, e, ta certo, chegaram a algum ponto, más o interessante é saber que ja se muda o rumo da conversa por aqui, e aos poucos os espectadores vão vendo por si quem na realidade faz por gostar e quem faz por vingança.
> Veja, eu compilei o rfs dentro de uma bfw 2.33
> "Linux version 2.4.37.11-RFS-SYSTEM ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.1.2) #2 SMP Thu Sep 29 14:24:34 MDT 2011"
> Interssante como enquantos muitos voltam no tempo alguns seguem adiante...
> ps: Cobram tanto os fontes do BFW né, veja....
> Download video mp4


GCC 4.1.2 PQPQPQPQPQPQPQPQPQPQPQPQPQP
Kernel 2.4.37.11 PQPQPQPQPQPQPQPQPQPQPQP

----------
Voltando:
Pizza tá boa?
Vejamos:
Ontem dei uma olhada na build tree do SRP.
O que eu noto, com todo respeito, mas tá meio bagunçado esse trem. Nem referência aos pacotes que usam tem direito. Sei lá, pode ser eu que não to sabendo juntar as peças, mas os links que me passaram não continham tudo.
Do BFW tava a mesma coisa, mas olhei faz muito tempo.
Simplesmente, não tenho nenhuma pista de como reconstruir o sistema, entendem?
Há referência até ao buildroot, mas nenhuma informação se precisa ou não baixar, sei lá...

Posso tá falando besteira, mas esses projetos me parecem que só são compilados por quêm detêm a sequência e os passos corretos.

----------


## Thiago322

> GCC 4.1.2 PQPQPQPQPQPQPQPQPQPQPQPQPQP
> Kernel 2.4.37.11 PQPQPQPQPQPQPQPQPQPQPQP
> 
> ----------
> Voltando:
> Pizza tá boa?
> Vejamos:
> Ontem dei uma olhada na build tree do SRP.
> O que eu noto, com todo respeito, mas tá meio bagunçado esse trem. Nem referência aos pacotes que usam tem direito. Sei lá, pode ser eu que não to sabendo juntar as peças, mas os links que me passaram não continham tudo.
> ...


kkkkkkk
Sim, kernel 2.4.37.11 e isso?
SmartRouter PROJECT &bull; Ver Tópico - Melhorias/Perguntas
Você vai usar o 2.4.37.5 ? Fazer melhorias ? adptar as suas necessidades?
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
Cria um sistema brow, evite ficar nessa de "fazer melhorias" no sistema alheio....poxa vida, quase esqueci, é que o 2.4.37.5 é mais novo , certo?
PQPQPQPQPQPQPPQPQPQPQPQPQPQQPQPQ
A base do projeto está disponivel na internet em Buildroot 


Basta ler, estudar e aplicar as suas necessidades, dae você entedeu como funciona ou precisa de "uma receita de bolo" ?
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## fabiosammy

> Assume então que existe o sistema bloqueado, certo?
> Então porque atacar o sistema de onde vocês vieram?
> Uma vez assumida a culpa, e que você realmente fechou tudo por falta de experiencia, fica evidente que estão aqui somente para acusar alguém.
> Woshman, seu direito de resposta está valido, gostaria de se pronunciar? Caso não entenderei que participa a apoia tudo isso.


Estamos corrigindo nossos erros sem botar a culpa em terceiros.
Nós "atacamos" o sistema de "onde viemos" porque já tem mais de 6 anos, saímos de la batendo nesta tecla, a coisa só desanda, e quando indagam esse tipo de coisa pra eles, nós que somos os responsáveis.
Estamos aqui para aprender e nos defender, já que no meio da conversa, atacaram varias e varias vezes o nosso projeto sem mais nem menos.

----------


## fabiosammy

> Vejamos:
> Ontem dei uma olhada na build tree do SRP.
> O que eu noto, com todo respeito, mas tá meio bagunçado esse trem. Nem referência aos pacotes que usam tem direito. Sei lá, pode ser eu que não to sabendo juntar as peças, mas os links que me passaram não continham tudo.
> Do BFW tava a mesma coisa, mas olhei faz muito tempo.
> Simplesmente, não tenho nenhuma pista de como reconstruir o sistema, entendem?
> Há referência até ao buildroot, mas nenhuma informação se precisa ou não baixar, sei lá...
> 
> Posso tá falando besteira, mas esses projetos me parecem que só são compilados por quêm detêm a sequência e os passos corretos.


Realmente osmano, esta bagunçada sim, mas não demos olhos para isso porque ninguém veio nos pedir, fomos tocando o projeto para o resultado final, o qual achamos que "verdadeiramente importa" a maioria do pessoal.
Se alguém puder colaborar, posso iniciar tal processo.

----------


## fabiosammy

> kkkkkkk
> Sim, kernel 2.4.37.11 e isso?
> SmartRouter PROJECT &bull; Ver Tópico - Melhorias/Perguntas
> Você vai usar o 2.4.37.5 ? Fazer melhorias ? adptar as suas necessidades?
> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
> Cria um sistema brow, evite ficar nessa de "fazer melhorias" no sistema alheio....poxa vida, quase esqueci, é que o 2.4.37.5 é mais novo , certo?
> PQPQPQPQPQPQPPQPQPQPQPQPQPQQPQPQ
> A base do projeto está disponivel na internet em Buildroot 
> 
> ...


Se ele vai fazer um sistema do zero, qual é o objetivo de ter um sistema opensource?

----------


## fabiosammy

Só pra mim ou mais alguém ta notando que esse tópico ja tem pelo menos uns 10 assuntos em paralelos? Ja fiz 2 tentativas de voltar ao tópico principal.

----------


## osmano807

> Senhor "TROLL", não irei alimentar suas necessidades basicas de fazer valer a idealização de tudo isso, pra mim isso acabou, e você entra em distorção com seus companheiros.


O Endereço IP é: *189.107.25.126
*


> Pôxa vida, rsrsrs, voltar ao FDC 1 é praticamente reiventar a roda.kkkkkkkBom, sem delongas meu caro Marcos do vale, enquanto você perdia 8 meses pra descobrir que podia e devia rodar o seu buildtree no Fedora (antigo fedora do 2.30.1) nós perdiamos tempo descobrindo que podiamos sem problemas rodar o nosso buildtree dentro da nossa propria distro. Graças ao Cmartin, o cara saca, ele fez a bt redonda, e vocês tentaram, tentaram, e, ta certo, chegaram a algum ponto, más o interessante é saber que ja se muda o rumo da conversa por aqui, e aos poucos os espectadores vão vendo por si quem na realidade faz por gostar e quem faz por vingança.
> Veja, eu compilei o rfs dentro de uma bfw 2.33
> "Linux version 2.4.37.11-RFS-SYSTEM ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.1.2) #2 SMP Thu Sep 29 14:24:34 MDT 2011"
> Interssante como enquantos muitos voltam no tempo alguns seguem adiante...
> ps: Cobram tanto os fontes do BFW né, veja....
> Download video mp4


O Endereço IP é: *189.107.25.126

*To numa preguiça do cão de rastrear o resto... Mas podia pelo menos criar vergonha e desconectar que nem das outras vezes né?
Por enquanto, Thiago322 e Anthonyy são a mesma pessoa...
Vejamos, todos podem ser a mesma pessoa...

----------


## Thiago322

> O Endereço IP é: *189.107.25.126
> *
> O Endereço IP é: *189.107.25.126
> 
> *To numa preguiça do cão de rastrear o resto... Mas podia pelo menos criar vergonha e desconectar que nem das outras vezes né?
> Por enquanto, Thiago322 e Anthonyy são a mesma pessoa...
> Vejamos, todos podem ser a mesma pessoa...






Você tem o direito de dizer que eu sou quem você quiser osmano, isso é a mais pura forma de pode acusar alguém, e de ainda expor um endereço ip sem a consulta devida.
Quanto a ser duas pessoas amigo, preciso não, fica tranquilo...
(Y)
Pode forjar quantas vezes for preciso, isso será magnifico....
So me mostrem qual a finalidade deste topico, e fica até sem graça pedir pra postar os ips do gandalf e do amigo neh? 
Más, isso vai ser bem tratado.

----------


## marcos do vale

Ãããã ... eu não, eu sou eu mesmo: arrogante, impaciente e totalmente mal educado. Não tem como errar.

----------


## Thiago322

> Ãããã ... eu não, eu sou eu mesmo: arrogante, impaciente e totalmente mal educado. Não tem como errar.


Marcos, o que tenho pra dizer de você eu falo na sua cara, não tenho medo de você nem do seu grupo.
Forçaram a barra agora em postar algo que não é publico, e ainda dizerem que eu sou o tal Anthonny, isso ja era esperado por parte sua Marcos, más nao se preucupe, as medidas serão tomadas...
Abraços.

----------


## marcos do vale

Ah, e o meu IP é público ... o privado é outro.

PS.: Tem gente que ainda não sabe a diferença entre um e outro.

----------


## osmano807

Tens que entender uma coisa, se eu postasse que era a mesma pessoa sem informar teu IP, não acreditariam.
Há IP seu desde a página 34 batendo com 2 usuários. Não quis ir mais a fundo, to programando...

Mas não preocupe-se, só desligar teu modem e religar que troca o IP, bem simples. O meu? No momento tá: 201.78.103.169 
Do gandalf, bem, aí não há "nada" contra ele, não vi seu ip igual a nenhum outro, mas se ele permitir posto o dele também. Mas não creio que a Oi comprou a telesp...
Reverso dele: xxxxxxx*.dsl.telesp.net.br*

----------


## gandalf

Caramba!

Que coisa, não? Dois em um.... agora tá confirmado.... agente duplo... E eu achando que poderia ser alguém.... mas não era ninguém... Que feio!!! Como pode ele se auto-denominar desenvolvedor de um sistema de firewall?

Valeu osmano.... mais um troll desmascarado.

PS.: Eu tenho que confessar, quase fui enganado, pode? É que a gente tem que dar um crédito.
PS2.: Vai ter dinheiro para pagar um bom advogado para processar o osmano? E descobrir depois que ele falou a verdade? Manda ver... (pensamento: esses caras acham que é assim, vou lá e tá tudo resolvido...)

----------


## Thiago322

> Tens que entender uma coisa, se eu postasse que era a mesma pessoa sem informar teu IP, não acreditariam.
> Há IP seu desde a página 34 batendo com 2 usuários. Não quis ir mais a fundo, to programando...
> 
> Mas não preocupe-se, só desligar teu modem e religar que troca o IP, bem simples. O meu? No momento tá: 201.78.103.169 
> Do gandalf, bem, aí não há "nada" contra ele, não vi seu ip igual a nenhum outro, mas se ele permitir posto o dele também. Mas não creio que a Oi comprou a telesp...
> Reverso dele: xxxxxxx*.dsl.telesp.net.br*


Pode acreditar em uma coisa, meu modem não vai ser desligado de forma alguma , não vou desconectar e não vou aceitar você dizer que eu me passo por alguém que nem conheço. Infelizmente isso foi uma grande decepção, se chateado estava agora piorou.
 :Congrats:

----------


## woshman

> Assume então que existe o sistema bloqueado, certo?
> Então porque atacar o sistema de onde vocês vieram?
> Uma vez assumida a culpa, e que você realmente fechou tudo por falta de experiencia, fica evidente que estão aqui somente para acusar alguém.
> Woshman, seu direito de resposta está valido, gostaria de se pronunciar? Caso não entenderei que participa a apoia tudo isso.


Tinha fechado justamente por isso, mas enfim pra quem quiser tá 100% liberado.
Passos para obter o buildtree do 3.x:
Baixe a versão do BFW 3.x 64 bits
No webadmin vá em: Addons -> Instalar -> Build-tree
depois no console digite: get-devel
depois de efetuar o download _(cerca de 2GB)_ digite:
cd /partition/brazilfw-3.x-devel
./setdevel.sh
cd /devel
para criar ambas arquiteturas, digite build-all
depois de concluido cerca de 70 à 110 minutos, isso varia para cada maquina
cd build-tree
./build
o comando build vai gerar os 3 tipos de arquiteturas no formato iso.

ps: estamos terminando um documento baseado no Debian, para que ninguem reclame mais sobre licenças.
Abraço a todos.

----------


## gandalf

:Congrats:  :Congrats:  :Congrats:   :Congrats:  :Congrats:  :Congrats: 

Parabéns!
Só faltou um pedido de desculpas aos seus colegas de profissão, não é? Afinal, foi bem grosseiro sua atitude no anuncio lá no seu forum. Você é capaz de fazer isso?

----------


## goodposting

> Parabéns!
> Só faltou um pedido de desculpas aos seus colegas de profissão, não é? Afinal, foi bem grosseiro sua atitude no anuncio lá no seu forum. Você é capaz de fazer isso?


companheiro gandalf,

peço gentilmente q o sr AUTORIZE o osmano a divulgar seu IP aqui pra nós.

por favor, faça isso.

----------


## gandalf

Hummmm... vamos avaliar isto:

Seu projeto colocou um cara aqui dentro com dois niks diferentes para tumultuar a discussão. Depois de exatos 220 comentários, depois de seu espião ser desmascarado, depois de vocês ( e isso inclui o senhor ) terem agidos com extrema estupidez diante da discussão, vocês agora querem meu IP? Para que? Eu digo, sinceramente, não sei do que vocês são capazes. Eu to com medo de vocês. Sabe-se Deus o que vocês podem fazer!
Sua preocupação infundada de eu estar "infiltrado" dentro do seu projeto não é real. É um delírio da parte de vocês. Eu jamais me relacionaria com pessoas que usam de táticas de guerra ( espionagem ) como vocês fazem. Se fazem isso de caso pensado, eu tento imaginar o que mais não fariam.

Mas eu sou justo. O IP do seu agente foi revelado porque ele foi, tadinho, infantil a ponto de se logar neste fórum em dois nicks diferentes com o mesmo IP. Se isso aconteceu comigo, o osmano está autorizado a divulgar, mas se não aconteceu, sinto muito, eu não confio em vocês. Vocês já me provaram que não são dignos de confiança. Seu chefe e você nem educação tem, quanto mais ética.

----------


## goodposting

> Hummmm... vamos avaliar isto:
> 
> Seu projeto colocou um cara aqui dentro com dois niks diferentes para tumultuar a discussão. Depois de exatos 220 comentários, depois de seu espião ser desmascarado, depois de vocês ( e isso inclui o senhor ) terem agidos com extrema estupidez diante da discussão, vocês agora querem meu IP? Para que? Eu digo, sinceramente, não sei do que vocês são capazes. Eu to com medo de vocês. Sabe-se Deus o que vocês podem fazer!
> Sua preocupação infundada de eu estar "infiltrado" dentro do seu projeto não é real. É um delírio da parte de vocês. Eu jamais me relacionaria com pessoas que usam de táticas de guerra ( espionagem ) como vocês fazem. Se fazem isso de caso pensado, eu tento imaginar o que mais não fariam.
> 
> Mas eu sou justo. O IP do seu agente foi revelado porque ele foi, tadinho, infantil a ponto de se logar neste fórum em dois nicks diferentes com o mesmo IP. Se isso aconteceu comigo, o osmano está autorizado a divulgar, mas se não aconteceu, sinto muito, eu não confio em vocês. Vocês já me provaram que não são dignos de confiança. Seu chefe e você nem educação tem, quanto mais ética.


...sem ética e educação vc tb foi mago branco. tem muita gente quite por aqui.

agora mudando de assunto:

bom, estão dizendo por aí q vc gandalf e sammy são as mesmas pessoas. 

isso é verdade???

osmano, pode checar isso?

----------


## gandalf

Imagina... eu não me infiltro em projetos ou conversas.... não tenho um serviço secreto nem sou agente de ninguém.

----------


## Thiago322

Meu ip é 189.107.72.80 , pode buscar da forma que os senhores quiserem...
Mais tarde vou até abrir uma portinha pra vocês tentarem invadir, arriscam?
Fui....
Ja chega de ver , ler tanta palhaçada...

----------


## gandalf

Tchau, Anthonyy..... quero dizer, Thiago.... vai tarde.

----------


## osmano807

> Meu ip é 189.107.72.80 , pode buscar da forma que os senhores quiserem...
> Mais tarde vou até abrir uma portinha pra vocês tentarem invadir, arriscam?
> Fui....
> Ja chega de ver , ler tanta palhaçada...


Sim, seu IP agora é esse. Que bom que seguiu meu conselho e reiniciou o modem, eu disse que iria trocar teu pc.
Só uma coisa, VBulletin tem log de IP  :Smile: 
Vejamos, tu tinha postado um link, ofendendo usuários, não é bom ficar postando em fórum próprio o que não se tem coragem de postar para todos verem no post de origem.

Tão curtindo a pizza? Acho que esse post parou lá pra página, humm, 10 e poucos, eu acho.

----------


## gandalf

Verdade! Culpa dos trolls!

Ah, sim... osmano, da minha parte, você já postou o reverse do IP sem os números. Se o sammy aceitar, poderia fazer o mesmo, mas sem os números, claro. Não confio nesse povo do projeto brazilfw. Será que isso acaba com a paranoia deles? Ou vão achar outra teoria da conspiração?

----------


## fabiosammy

Por mim ta tranquilo....

----------


## osmano807

> Verdade! Culpa dos trolls!
> 
> Ah, sim... osmano, da minha parte, você já postou o reverse do IP sem os números. Se o sammy aceitar, poderia fazer o mesmo, mas sem os números, claro. Não confio nesse povo do projeto brazilfw. Será que isso acaba com a paranoia deles? Ou vão achar outra teoria da conspiração?


O seu? XXX*-XXX-XXX-XXX.dsl.telesp.net.br*

----------


## fabiosammy

O meu também osmano... pro pessoal procurar conspiração em outra coisa. rs

----------


## marcos do vale

Meu guaraná Antartica acabou ... alguém quer mais?
Vamos pedir outro pizza?

----------


## gandalf

Bem vindo, jorgealdo!

Voce tocou no ponto X da questão: dinheiro! Mikrotik e outros fazem tudo isso que você citou por se sentirem intocáveis. Não há lei. Ele olham para a FSF como uma instituição sem importância. Se até agora nada foi feito, porque temer? E isso cai bem onde tento chegar desde o começo: o sentimento de impunidade gera mais impunidade, cria mentes com a sensação de que tudo é permitido e permeia seu redor com essas praticas. Tipico do povo brasileiro, que acha legal levar vantagem em tudo que se faz, violar uma licença então, é feito sem culpa nenhuma! Criam seus colaboradores com essa filosofia torpe, disseminando o crime como pratica normal. Ae quando questionados, se sentem ofendidos, incitam seus pares para tentar dissuadir seus questionadores, quando se deveria ser o contrario, quando as pessoas deveriam se perguntar: será que isto que eu estou fazendo está certo? Até aqueles que deveriam, em tese, zelar pelos "bons costumes" pregado em seus livros sagrados são vistos apoiando esses crimes.

Para mudar tudo isso, só tem um jeito: meter o dedo na ferida. Se calar só vai fazer a coisa piorar. Tem que denunciar! Tem que se analisar a fundo, criar provas, encaminha-las aos órgãos competentes, reclamar, ficar em cima, exigir o cumprimento das regras. Viu algo errado ou suspeito? Não pode ficar calado. Não pode ter medo de quem está errado.

----------


## osmano807

> Se for por isso, Mikrotik ganha tanto dinheiro em cima dos trouxas que transformaram ele em padrao, que tem empresa que so contrata suporte de rede se o cara souber mikrotik (quando na verdade o conhecimento de rede vai muito alem dessa merdinha).
> 
> Pior, a mikrotik pegou o kernel linux e fechou num sistema com cobranca de "pacotes", onde a maior parte dos pacotes nao foi desenvolvido por eles.
> 
> Ainda pior, trocaram os bootloaders das routerboards para usar o routerboot, incompativel com a maioria dos linux e bsds, por que se usassem o uboot poderia-se portar qualquer SO para ele e não precisariamos do routeros. Ou seja, sugaram tudo que podiam dos projetos opensource e não deram absolutamente nada em troca. E os trouxas seguem que nem vaquinhas.
> 
> O BrazilFW acho esquisito, não gosto da filosofia. 
> 
> De todos no quesito funcionalidade X preço X abertura do codigo, o que tem mais a oferecer é o pfSense/Monowall mesmo, que pode ser baixado e usado completamente gratuito (codigo fonte incluso) e não tem nada que o mikrotik faça que o pfsense não faca, ate de forma mais simples e facil.
> ...


Ainda bem que deu uma resposta, até desanimei de falar que o mk não era lá essas coisas, porquê acho que já falei neste forum.
Além do mais, não me lembro de você anunciando pros 4 cantos suporte de pfsense (meio insano, é fácil de fazer as coisas nele pelo que vi).

----------


## osmano807

> Meu guaraná Antartica acabou ... alguém quer mais?
> Vamos pedir outro pizza?


Aqui guaraná significa "guaraná mineiro", mas no caso, to tomando mineiro laranja...
Tem umas 3 garrafa aqui ainda, te passo um pouco depois.

----------


## fabiosammy

Gostei do rumo da conversa. Vamos lá as minhas opniões/observações sobre o sistema:
Pfsense é uma ótima sugestão/escolha. OpenSource, livre, interface simples, estável, e é um BSD... hummm... bsd! Eu acho por isso, outros motivos, que o pfsense não decola no Brasil, seriam eles(em minha opnião):
1 - Não existe em todos o canto testes falando sobre ele;
2 - A interface é em inglês. (Existe um projeto de tradução do pfsense, até tentei iniciar nele a uns anos atras, mas não sei que fim levou)
3 - É um BSD! (Não que ele seja ruim, mas não é todo mundo que trabalha com sistemas bsd, daí vem uma certa, annn, desconfiança)
4 - Licença. Bem, a maioria talvez não saiba, mas a licença bsd é a mais livre possível. Você pode ir la, copiar todo o sistema, e mudar os "labels" para pwsence, monta tua distro e sair vende-la sem medo, a licença permite, e você não precisa nem disponibilizar os fontes. (Talvez agora surja interesse de alguns por aqui.)

Mikrotik: Só utilizei ele pra disponibilizar como um ap, bloquear os macs e só! E infelizmente esse diacho de sistema quebrando a gpl é o mais usado, existem provedores que só aceitam funcionários que saibam o funcionamento de um MK, como ja foi citado.

Manda pra mim uma breja gelada que hoje ta quente!

----------


## osmano807

> Gostei do rumo da conversa. Vamos lá as minhas opniões/observações sobre o sistema:
> Pfsense é uma ótima sugestão/escolha. OpenSource, livre, interface simples, estável, e é um BSD... hummm... bsd! Eu acho por isso, outros motivos, que o pfsense não decola no Brasil, seriam eles(em minha opnião):
> 1 - Não existe em todos o canto testes falando sobre ele;
> 2 - A interface é em inglês. (Existe um projeto de tradução do pfsense, até tentei iniciar nele a uns anos atras, mas não sei que fim levou)
> 3 - É um BSD! (Não que ele seja ruim, mas não é todo mundo que trabalha com sistemas bsd, daí vem uma certa, annn, desconfiança)
> 4 - Licença. Bem, a maioria talvez não saiba, mas a licença bsd é a mais livre possível. Você pode ir la, copiar todo o sistema, e mudar os "labels" para pwsence, monta tua distro e sair vende-la sem medo, a licença permite, e você não precisa nem disponibilizar os fontes. (Talvez agora surja interesse de alguns por aqui.)
> 
> Mikrotik: Só utilizei ele pra disponibilizar como um ap, bloquear os macs e só! E infelizmente esse diacho de sistema quebrando a gpl é o mais usado, existem provedores que só aceitam funcionários que saibam o funcionamento de um MK, como ja foi citado.
> 
> Manda pra mim uma breja gelada que hoje ta quente!


bem, o mal do BSD, é as pessoas que utilizam o BSD... não, isso não foi uma coisa bonitinha só pra falar, o problema é esse...

----------


## marcos do vale

> Você pode ir la, copiar todo o sistema, e mudar os "labels" para pwsence, monta tua distro e sair vende-la sem medo, a licença permite, e você não precisa nem disponibilizar os fontes.


I nóis perdendiu tempu queriendo os código dakeles outro!

----------


## osmano807

> I nóis perdendiu tempu queriendo os código dakeles outro!


Porcaria, não fala alto, vai que o povo escuta? Tinha que queimar essa para no fogo da gpl!

Por falar nisso, olha o que eu achei:
Software Freedom Law Center

----------


## osmano807

+ 

(Não me deixaram comprar cerveja, mas toma uma coca ora bolas, no final das contas estraga o corpo tbm...)

----------


## gandalf

Que nada, osmano... o agente secreto (que não é mais secreto) foi embora, ae acabou a discussão. Desde a pagina 02 ele tava aqui formentando a discussão, desconfio que era um plano para atacar o fork deles. Agora que tudo foi revelado, simplesmente sumiram (talvez seja vergonha). Algumas perguntas: * O anthonyy (ou thiago, como queiram) quem postou os códigos fechados do BFW no megaupload, sendo ele o agente do projeto BFW, ele tinha consentimento do tal do woshmam para isso, visto que os dois são "amicíssimos"? *E qual era o real interesse de eles prolongarem a discussão, forjando pessoas diferentes aqui? Falando nisso, osmano.... o espião tá brabo com a gente... kkkkkkkkkkkkk.... Não foi homem suficiente para se portar como tal e resolveu espernear lá no "fork" dele. Alias, como pode? É espião do BFW e tem um "fork" do mesmo projeto? Isso sim cheira mal! Sobre o link: Software Freedom Law Center Esse é o caminho da luz para as trevas! Manda um pedaço da pizza, que o meu refrigerante tá esquentando!!! Bom feriado para todos!

----------


## gandalf

Falando nisso, o pessoal do fork smart está com o fórum fora do ar. Será que foi um ataque? Se foi, quem poderá ter tido coragem de fazer isso, usar de táticas de guerrilha para prejudicar os outros? Quem? Quem? Quem? PS.: notem a primeira palavra da pergunta, antes que venham como loucos aqui reclamar. Como eu disse: que guerra ridícula.....

----------


## fabiosammy

Coca ja me faz mal de tanto que tomei... manda uma sprite! hehe...

Não não... nós não sofremos nenhum ataque... o problema é na hospedagem... deu algum pau no servidor la... e ta faltando o bd e o ftp agora... o resto ja foi recuperado...
Por hora é aguardar

----------


## gandalf

É ???? ahhhhhhhh... Tem certeza? Tem um pessoal por aí que não vai com a cara de vocês. Pelo teor das ultimas declarações, até achei que fosse um "contra-ataque", já que eles consideram esse debate como uma "agressão" a eles. Até acham que eu sou você, sammy. Com tanta paranóia, já viu, né?

----------


## marcos do vale

Ããããã ... mas quem é que cria e quem é que copia?!

*Sub Nets - controls the Subnets in BFW 3.x.

**Author:* FabioSammy
*Changed by:* TecJair, Marcos Jr H2G, reginaldo and Brunovescovi

PS.:
BrazilFW - Firewall and Router &bull; View topic - Comunicado à comunidade BrazilFW"Somente copiam coisas alheias e o pior fizeram o que eu fiz, ocultaram os sources sob a GPL e ainda usam codigos copiados da internet sem ao menos mensionar o seu autor, constatei isso no codigo do tal upload.cgi que fizeram e que na realidade o codigo é uma copia do livro "PROGRAMAÇAO SHELL LINUX Por JULIO CEZAR NEVES - 7ª Edição - Capítulo CGI em Shell Script - Pagina 342" e ..."

Ah tah, agora tá explicado!

PS2.: Me lembrei de uma frase boa: "pregar moral de cuecas"

----------


## fabiosammy

Bem, a paranóia é uma "religião" pra alguns... mas temos que aguentar. Enquanto isso eu aguardo o pedido de desculpas do projeto bfw por terem nos culpado de plagio e nos chamado de incompetentes. E também aguardando a hospedagem resolver o problema do nosso site. 
Enquanto isso estou terminando a "nova" build-tree, talvez com todos os sources, não sei se to conseguindo reunir tudo, se não esta escapando alguma coisa de mim, e deixo o link da versão estável, e a "nightly" do srp, e o link para os addons disponíveis até agora.

Versão Estável - Stable:
Download SmartRouter Project from SourceForge.net

Versão nightly - unstable:
Download SmartRouter Project from SourceForge.net

Addons:
SmartRouter Project - Browse /addons at SourceForge.net

----------


## gandalf

hummm... sabia que ia ser moderado... muito bem... vamos modificar o texto:




> Uau !!!!!!!!!! Marcos, esclarecedor isso! Então são eles que copiam !!!!! 
> 
> Fabio, sinto muito em te dizer, mas daquele projeto lá, não tem uma criança sequer. São todos senhores centrados, grandes homens com muita educação e competência. Jamais virão aqui admitir a grande festa que eles fizeram e fazem por lá. Ofender aos outros de forma gratuita não é comum entre eles, muito menos normal. O senhor woshman, tão defendido por lá, não passa de um ser superior, com competência total, e muita educação. Dominou o projeto BFW, desfazendo-se de todos os antigos colaboradores para acontecer justamente isso, todos dizerem amém à todas as suas atitudes sem poderem fazer nada, porque dependem dele para quase tudo. Duvido que alguém de lá tenha a DECÊNCIA de pedir desculpas.


Será que ainda precisa ser ainda mais "sucinto"?

----------


## osmano807

> hummm... sabia que ia ser moderado... muito bem... vamos modificar o texto:
> 
> 
> 
> Será que ainda precisa ser ainda mais "sucinto"?


Apesar de evidente, ficou menos ofensivo '-'

----------


## gandalf

Fabio, essa é para você e seu projeto:

CAL

Somente assim eles vão se dobrar. Conversei com 02 amigos que são advogados e eles disseram que é causa ganha. Vai demorar um pouco, mas até indenização rola. É só juntar essa discussão e aquele anuncio catastrófico que eles fizeram lá no fórum deles.

----------


## thiagonader

> Fabio, essa é para você e seu projeto:
> 
> CAL
> 
> Somente assim eles vão se dobrar. Conversei com 02 amigos que são advogados e eles disseram que é causa ganha. Vai demorar um pouco, mas até indenização rola. É só juntar essa discussão e aquele anuncio catastrófico que eles fizeram lá no fórum deles.


Não sei porque minha outra conta foi excluida. Que eu saiba não fiz nada.
Mas tudo bem, criei outra.

Voltando ao assunto.

Senhor Fabiosammy, faça isso mesmo.
Assim as reais identidades dos senhores gandalf e anthonyy aparecerão e veremos realmente quem é quem.

O legal é que em um processo todos os envolvidos são obrigados a se identificar, se não será falsidade ideológica, e o maior barato é que veremos realmente quem é quem e quais são os verdadeiros interesses nisso tudo.

kkkkkkkk

Estou ansioso por este processo.

Meu Nome é Thiago Nader.
Moro na Avenida Edison Passos - Usina - RJ

----------


## fabiosammy

1 - Não vou processar ninguém, aquilo la é um fórum com usuários, é como o Thiago disse acima.
2 - Gandalf, se acalme, não precisa mais botar "lenha na fogueira", o objetivo principal do qual você abriu esse tópico foi alcançado.
3 - Estou aguardando civilizadamente o pedido de desculpas e retratação do tópico.

Thiago? Qual Thiago és tu? Qual era sua conta? 
Anthonny ja foi "desmascarado", era um Thiago... heuaheaheaueuahuhea...

----------


## gandalf

Não estou pondo lenha na fogueira, mesmo porque quem incendiou o assunto foram eles. E não está tudo resolvido não... faltam os fontes do TC do osmano que o tal do bruno usou... e quem sabe então poderei descansar em paz! Quanto as suas desculpas, já falei, só com uma ação judicial... eles ODEIAM vocês.

Quem procura, acha.... se não tivessem vindo aqui me agredir, se passarem por pessoas que não são, isso não teria ido tão longe. O pior é ver que fizeram tudo isso só com o intuito de prejudicar a imagem de vocês... só isso, nada mais. 

Quanto ao troll...:
"Não alimente os trolls."

----------


## thiagonader

> Thiago? Qual Thiago és tu? Qual era sua conta? 
> Anthonny ja foi "desmascarado", era um Thiago... heuaheaheaueuahuhea...


Minha conta antiga era thiagonader.

Meu nome é Thiago Nader, modo no bairo da usina - RJ
Não tenho nada haver com o Thiago Ferreira que formou um Fork do brazilfw.

Para mim o Anthonyy é o Thiago Ferreira mesmo.

E o que percebi também é que o Gandalf é o fabiosammy ou alguem muito proximo do fabiosammy.

É muito esquisito alguém que apareceu agora (segundo palavras do proprio gandalf) nutrir tanto ódio pelo o brazilfw.

O intuito não era a violação GPLv3 por parte do brazilfw?

Isso já não foi resolvido?

Não ficou acertado que iriam voltar as baterias para outros projetos?

Porque ficar insistindo com o brazilfw?

----------


## osmano807

> Minha conta antiga era thiagonader.
> 
> Meu nome é Thiago Nader, modo no bairo da usina - RJ
> Não tenho nada haver com o Thiago Ferreira que formou um Fork do brazilfw.
> 
> Para mim o Anthonyy é o Thiago Ferreira mesmo.
> 
> E o que percebi também é que o Gandalf é o fabiosammy ou alguem muito proximo do fabiosammy.
> 
> ...


Deu pizza, tu não viu uns posts meus? Nada mudou. Bem, o SRP publicou uma buildtree, não tive tempo de ver, isso acho que mudou...
Se o gandalf e o fabiosammy são a mesma pessoa, então ele tá gastando com 3g à toa sendo que tem internet ótima em casa...

----------


## marcos do vale

Eu tô querendo saber que é o Papai Noel!

----------


## misterbogus

o gandalf é dos ILUMINATI, e isso é uma conspiração para acabar com o mundo!!!!

----------


## thiagonader

> Eu tô querendo saber que é o Papai Noel!


Essa é fácil.

O papai noel é Santa Klaus e vive no polo norte com seus gnomos e renas.

kkkkkkkkkk

----------


## thiagonader

> Quanto ao troll...:
> "Não alimente os trolls."


Então senhor gandalf o senhor vai morrer de fome e inanição.

kkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## gandalf

> o gandalf é dos ILUMINATI, e isso é uma conspiração para acabar com o mundo!!!!


hehehehehehe..... boa, misterbogus.. rendeu boas gargalhadas aqui no escritório.....

----------


## isaquias

Aaaaaa ta explicado este Gandalf e aquele do senhor dos anéis.
Mas não era o smigol que queria pegar o anel do Frodo? Aqui e o Gandalf que quer pegar.
rsrsrsrsrs

----------


## Thiago322

Então vocês afirmam que eu sou o user Anthonny, e que assumi falsidade ideologica, certo?
Exporam o meu endereço ip, meu nome, e isso é cabivel de justiça.
Bom, logo vamos saber quem é quem em tudo isso.
No mais, so passei aqui por que me alertaram dessa confusão que ainda procede.
Eu particularmente, sinto vergonha de ver pessoas que poderiam estar ajudando os sistemas free , se fazendo de vitimas por ai.
Vergonhoso. Muito vergonhoso.
Marcos, poxa , ja percebi que você so sabe mesmo criar confusão, ta pior que "eu", claro, vc sempre disse que eu era o causador de confusão. Aceita uma coisa, saimos do BFW, você não tinha poder suficiente para manter o 3.x, então foi dado a quem pode, consegue, não adianta ficar chorando o leite derramado, atitudes infantis as sua em. Quem ver o Marcos não esqueçam, ele é o lider do projeto Smart router.... Por isso me entristeço, ao invés de estar trabalhando no seu sistema você tenta trabalhar contra pessoas? Traz Troll como esse Gandalf, o cara nem existe, e ta ae incomodando tanto.
O que querem afinal? A licença ja foi dada, o sistema sobre qual o topico era debatido era violação da gpl3 por parte do BFW, isso foi corrigido? Se sim porque ainda ficam criando mais problemas? Acho que vocês ao continuarem com esse topico so perdem cada vez mais a confiança do publico, que veem realmente quem está por trás de tais projetos. Isso me deixa triste, pensei que você fosse capaz de passar por cima do orgulho, esquecer o BFw , viver sua vida, más ja vi que não né? 
Ja chega, me esqueçam, esqueçam que eu existo, parem de falar de mim, eu nao tenho nada a ver com sua revolta, ja te segui uma vez, e serio, poxa, quase fui parar em um precipicio. Isso não faço novamente. Não estou no BFW más no Smart nem como "Troll" eu teria a capacidade de ajudar, você Marcos, deveria respeitar , começar algo novo.
Esqueça isso de ficar provocando as pessoas, so vai mostrar o que vc quer realmente, atrapalhar a vida alheia....Isso por enquanto não conseguiu comigo, estou melhor do que nunca...
Não se esqueça de uma coisa......ainda guardo comigo as lembranças da tua revolta. 
"Afinal, talvez nao seja o mundo que esteja errado, más sim um Ser humano." 
Pense , essa frase me fez me afastar de você, talvez lhe faça pensar sobre seu futuro, você é bom no que faz, más pra isso, precisa desmerecer alguém?
Fica aqui nesse forum as palavras de uma pessoa, Triste, não revoltada.
Afinal, o que queriam conseguiram, aplausos.........
Se ofendi você, desculpas, não pretendo ficar aqui batendo boca com ninguem, tenho menos de 8 meses pra configurar um '.config' de um kernel.....Abraços

----------


## gandalf

hummmmm... é verdade.... você, Anthonyy (quero dizer, Thiago) é o grande responsável por estes 262 posts. Você usou 2 nicks diferentes com o mesmo IP. Alimentou esta discussão até ser desmascarado, quando deu o fora, e agora volta com ares de revolta, dizendo que vai fazer e acontecer? Não é a primeira vez que você ameaça de ir a justiça nesta discussão. Você disse que foi convocado por membros do seu projeto BFW para ser espião, confirmou que isso existe, e ficou comprovado que você agiu assim aqui também. Sua guerra e seu rancor com os membros do fork smart são notórios e dignos de pena. Já disse e volto a repetir: essa guerra entre vocês é ridícula. Eu só vim aqui questionar uma atitude, e você transformou isso num palco de horrores. Sim, você!
Então, volte ao seu fórum, ao seu fork, volte para de onde você veio, porque aqui você não tem mais credibilidade.
Vamos continuar a campanha: "Não alimente os trolls!"

----------


## Thiago322

> hummmmm... é verdade.... você, Anthonyy (quero dizer, Thiago) é o grande responsável por estes 262 posts. Você usou 2 nicks diferentes com o mesmo IP. Alimentou esta discussão até ser desmascarado, quando deu o fora, e agora volta com ares de revolta, dizendo que vai fazer e acontecer? Não é a primeira vez que você ameaça de ir a justiça nesta discussão. Você disse que foi convocado por membros do seu projeto BFW para ser espião, confirmou que isso existe, e ficou comprovado que você agiu assim aqui também. Sua guerra e seu rancor com os membros do fork smart são notórios e dignos de pena. Já disse e volto a repetir: essa guerra entre vocês é ridícula. Eu só vim aqui questionar uma atitude, e você transformou isso num palco de horrores. Sim, você!
> Então, volte ao seu fórum, ao seu fork, volte para de onde você veio, porque aqui você não tem mais credibilidade.
> Vamos continuar a campanha: "Não alimente os trolls!"


Sim, Você pensa uma coisa, más defende o que deseja?
Quanto a me acusar de ser duas pessoas, isso foi o suficiente.
Então, logo saberemos sua indentidade, a indentidade do Anthonny, e de varios outros.
No mais, eu digo, estou otimoo, muito bem e a minha felicidade manda abraços....
=D

----------


## marcos do vale

Página 8, segundo post:



> ...
> Cadê a buildtree do Smart Router? Você tem ? Ja viu a cor? 
> ...


Foram me chamar, eu estou aqui, o que que há?

PS.:
"Aceita uma coisa, saimos do BFW, você não tinha poder suficiente para manter o 3.x, "
Eu NUNCA participei do desenvolvimento do BFW 3.0!
Acho que escrever isto é mais uma (pequena) confusão sua.

"Por isso me entristeço, ao invés de estar trabalhando no seu sistema você tenta trabalhar contra pessoas? Traz Troll como esse Gandalf, o cara nem existe, e ta ae incomodando tanto."
Era o que estou/ava fazendo ... mas aparece cada um por aí, né?

" você é bom no que faz, más pra isso, precisa desmerecer alguém?"
Página 38, primeiro post:
"O cmartin pode lhe explicar isso bem melhor , o Marcio, Eu....Você não tem o buildtree, não tem o ambiente de desenvolvimento que tenho, acho legal você continuar pensando que é mesmo a 2.31.10 , aliás, pode pensar assim, pra mim é otimo isso...."
Página 39, segundo post
"Pôxa vida, rsrsrs, voltar ao FDC 1 é praticamente reiventar a roda.kkkkkkk
...
Interssante como enquantos muitos voltam no tempo alguns seguem adiante..."

Sem comentários.

PS2.: Não dá pra perder a oportunidade: Quando precisar uma ajuda pro LUSCA, já sabe onde ir. Tá tudo lá, viu! Apesar de ser "gambi", funciona, ôôô, e como funciona.

----------


## fabiosammy

Bem, o thiago como sempre, sendo o thiago. Cara, foi mostrado que tu criou esses 2 users, e você insiste em ter a razão... que vai processar... e dando uma de vítima? Cara, aprende a enxergar teus erros. Me falaram da tua RFS1.1, tive que conferir, tem o upload que eu mesmo desenvolvi, e tive ajuda de alguns users aqui do under e de outros lugares, e mandei email para o thomas, que é a idéia original, não tem nada haver com aquele livro que tu falou. O livro é uma cópia dos arquivos do thomas cara. E se puder, adiciona os créditos fazendo favor. Ahhhhh, e procura la no bfw, tem uma tentativa de alguns usuários com o mesmo código de upload do cara que você diz que usou, e porque não deu em nada sera? Engraçado que você "copiou" desse mesmo e funcionou de cara né?
Ah, e sobre o lusca, tem algum tópico aqui no under:
https://under-linux.org/f96/lusca-ca...router-149231/ no qual faz algum tempinho que eu postei um link para onde eu detalhei como foi utilizado o source e tudo mais, cade a tua versão, ja que nos acusou de esconder códigos e tudo mais?

Bem, eu acho que esse tópico abriu outros leques, seria bom abrir um tópico do tipo, "Forks, qual a razão?" ou então "Picuinhas entre projetos OpenSource. Porque existe?"

Ah, e deixa eu falar mais uma coisa aqui. Abri um tópico no bfw pra saber como que ficou o meu pedido de retratação, no qual eles insultaram o projeto fork de plagio e incompetência. Sabe o que aconteceu? Me deram ban e foi excluído o tópico! Aôoo beleza de liberdade. 

Abraços.

----------


## marcos do vale

Página 23
01-11-2011 19:57 Anthonyy posta os links para o MEGAUPLOAD



> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MLM7SGNC
> 
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZPGGTB8D
> 
> 
> 
> Ai tem os arquivos, basta olhar dentro da iso que vão saber de que se trata...
> ps: Vou dar a dica de um , ele é o arquivo de addons.


01-11-2011 20:40 



> ...
> Anthonyy vc é de Minas né?


Parece que Woshman já tinha percebido que realmente Anthonyy era.
Nós é que fomos uns babacas de não perceber.

----------


## osmano807

> Página 23
> 01-11-2011 19:57 Anthonyy posta os links para o MEGAUPLOAD
> 
> 01-11-2011 20:40 
> 
> 
> Parece que Woshman já tinha percebido que realmente Anthonyy era.
> Nós é que fomos uns babacas de não perceber.


Uai, to entendendo mais nada, eu sou o anthonny? eu sou de minas o.O
---
Tá, parando a brincadeira: humm, falaram que ele era de minas? nem reparei '-'

----------


## gandalf

Bom ... Depois de uns dias viajando, novamente estou aqui...

Reflexões:

267 posts.... Teve um resultado positivo? Acho que sim (em partes). Vamos ver:

*O projeto Brazilfw procurou meios para se adequar à licença sob ao qual seu projeto está (BrazilFW - Firewall and Router &bull; View topic - Repositório de códigos-fontes de (Add-ons) e novos (Add-ons)). Definitivamente, não ficaram felizes com isso, mas isso não vem ao caso. Parece que por alguma razão os fontes do TC do osmano estão sendo "expurgados" do projeto (BrazilFW - Firewall and Router &bull; View topic - Addon BFW Cache - Tópico Oficial de Acompanhamento - Parte 2), embora isso ainda seja uma hipotese e o brunovescovi esteja buscando apoio para poder continuar o cache com base no TC. Se isso acontecer ( continuar o cache paralelo) então temos que fazer pressão para os fontes serem liberados, já que até agora o sr. brunovescovi ignorou totalmente o respeito à licença dos fontes obitdos por ele em total desarmonia à atitude tomada pelo projeto ao qual ele faz parte. Se não continuar, caso encerrado.

PS.: Fica a ressalva da falta de compostura do administrador woshmam e por consequencia de todo o projeto BrazilFW pela gratuita agressão ao fork Smart oriundo do seu projeto. Foi desnecessário, infantil e passivo de retratação judicial por parte dos ofendidos.

PS2.: Ressalto ainda a infeliz decisão por parte do projeto BrazilFW de se utilizar de "espiões" para agregar informações sobre assuntos de seu interesse. Talvez seja uma pratica comum entre projetos, embora eu nunca tenha tido conhecimento de algo parecido, mas não me parece uma atitude ética nem correta.

* O projeto Smart também procura meios para se adequar a licença. Como são um projeto bem menor (em questão de contingente humano), suas providencias podem ser em um ritmo mais lento. Mas o comprometimento de seus integrantes aqui nesta discussão é um sinal de boa vontade. Esperamos que continuem assim.

* O projeto RFS já declarou que não vai liberar arquivos ou scripts criados pelo seu desenvolvedor, embora tenham apagado o anuncio que falava explicitamente sobre isso, bem como outros anuncios de conteudo bem ofensivo. Resta saber se essas remoções significam uma mudaça de postura em respeito à licença GPL (visto que todo seu sistema é oriundo do projeto BrazilFW) ou se sua posição continua a mesma. 
Vamos acompanhar para ver o que vai acontecer e qual será a atitude do projeto em relação à licença.

----------


## brunovescovi

> Parece que por alguma razão os fontes do TC do osmano estão sendo "expurgados" do projeto (BrazilFW - Firewall and Router &bull; View topic - Addon BFW Cache - Tópico Oficial de Acompanhamento - Parte 2), embora isso ainda seja uma hipotese e o brunovescovi esteja buscando apoio para poder continuar o cache com base no TC. Se isso acontecer ( continuar o cache paralelo) então temos que fazer pressão para os fontes serem liberados, já que até agora o sr. brunovescovi ignorou totalmente o respeito à licença dos fontes obitdos por ele em total desarmonia à atitude tomada pelo projeto ao qual ele faz parte. Se não continuar, caso encerrado.


Você passa uns dias viajando e quando volta continua viajando em suas hipóteses, não é, Gandalf?
Já sei onde você trabalha. Você é um investigador do CSI e tem que ter sempre muitas versões da mesma história.  :Big Grin: 

Muitas coisas estão sendo resolvidas dentro do projeto BFW. A liberação imediata dos fontes por parte do Woshman mostra nossa boa vontade em nos ajustar nos pontos em que não estávamos satisfazendo a questão das licenças (e vem muito mais novidade por aí). E só corrigindo seu ponto de vista, nós não estamos chateados com nada referente à liberação dos fontes, porque isso sempre esteve em pauta em nosso projeto, não foi algo que fizemos sob pressão. Tínhamos um cronograma e este foi explicado, mas como tinha tanta gente querendo copiar o código, resolvemos acelerar o processo para ajudar o pessoal que queria copiar. Isso foi algo muito bom, porque a pesar das acusações infundadas a calúnias a respeito da índole e caráter dos administradores, aproveitamos isso tudo para deixar o projeto melhor do que já estava.

Quanto ao BFW Cache, mais uma vez o senhor está mal informado. Ele continua em seu desenvolvimento normal e em breve sai uma atualização. O post que você citou no link acima não faz mensão alguma de que o BFW Cache será descontinuado, mas vindo de você eu já estou acostumado.

Sobre os fontes do BFW Cache, eles também serão incluídos no repositório do projeto, só que meu tempo atual está sendo gasto para finalizar as modificações que estou fazendo, e também em outros projetos e minhas tarefas normais do meu dia-a-dia.

Mas eu faço um trato com você Gandalf. Te dou uma prova da minha boa vontade e você me dá uma prova da sua boa vontade.

Eu deixo tudo o que estou fazendo de lado imediatamente e coloco os fontes lá em 24 horas, em troca de uma prova de boa fé sua: Identifique-se. Diga seu nome real, seu usuário em outros fóruns para vermos seus posts, ou qualquer coisa que deixe claro que você é uma pessoa honesta e realmente interessada no software livre. Se você não for capaz de fazer isso, que é uma coisa simples e não te custa nada, então vou entender claramente que você é de fato alguma outra pessoa que já conhecemos e está usando esse nick para se camuflar.

Você aceita meus termos no acordo? Se não aceitar, todos aqui vão ver que, independente de quem você seja de verdade, você só está aqui para lutar uma luta sua, e não da comunidade linux.

Está aí, Gandalf, a oportunidade de mostrar a todos que você não é um troll e sim um homem sério.

Se você não se identificar, só vai ficar mais claro o que já é quase óbvio, que sua identidade foi inventada para esconder quem está de fato por trás e seus interesses. Mas eu admito que eu posso estar errado. Peço a sua ajuda para tirar a minha dúvida.

Os fontes serão colocados no repósitório do projeto quando for lançada a próxima atualização do BFW Cache (com tudo organizado, por isso leva tempo), ou em 24 horas (eu até falto serviço se for preciso) caso você deixe claro quem você é e seu nick em outro fórum linux.

É você quem decide. Está nas suas mãos.

Um abraço.

----------


## gandalf

Sabe, brunovescovi, eu não duvido de sua boa vontade. Alias, tudo que aconteceu aqui foi, digamos, de certa forma deturpado pelo seu proprio projeto. A utilização do "agente infiltrado", a conivencia do desenvolvedor para com a situação demonstraram claramente que o interesse principal do seu projeto era atacar o fork Smart porque voces acharam que eu era membro de lá. E a prova disto está no desastroso comunicado que seu desenvolvedor woshmam soltou lá no seu projeto, claro, com a conivencia de todos os administradores do projeto. Por isso tudo, eu questiono sua defesa quando se refere à esta discussão como_ " infundadas a calúnias a respeito da índole e caráter dos administradores"._ Mas mudar é necessário, faz parte da evolução, e se voces querem mesmo chegar a algum lugar, vão ter que mudar, principalmente no quesito relações humanas.
Quanto ao seu cache oriundo do TC do osmano, volto a repetir: se os fontes não estão liberados, voce viola a licença. Não sei porque voce não a leva a sério. Se voce pode dispor de seu tempo para corrigir seu erro se eu lhe der informações pessoais, porque voce não pode faze-lo pelo simples fato de se fazer o que é certo? Tem-se que barganhar para realizar aquilo que é sua obrigação?

Quanto a eu revelar meus dados pessoais, confesso que quase fiz essa besteira, mas fui avisado a tempo pelo meu advogado que não deveria faze-lo. Seu espião foi incisivo ao me ameaçar de processo ( pelo que eu não sei ). Então, seria meio obvio que esta seria uma tentativa de se levantar dados contra minha pessoa. Como eu já disse, preservo muito bem minha intimidade.

Se isto serve de consolo: não tenho cadastro em seu projeto, não conheço nenhum de voces, não me interesso por nenhuma linha dos seus codigos ou arquivos. A honestidade é incompreensivél para aqueles que não a conhecem. Estou aqui somente pelo simples fato de querer ver a licença cumprida.

Se voces não tivessem sido tão..... nem sei que palavra usar.... talves tudo isso tivesse sido resolvido rapidamente, de forma "clean". Hoje em dia, as grandes empresas tem um grande controle sobre o que é dito ou não na internet pelos consumidores, e infelismente voces agiram na contra mão desta tendencia. Educação, cortesia, mesmo para aqueles que tem uma opnião diferente, são peças chaves para o sucesso na rede. Sinceramente, não precisava de 270 posts deste nivél visto por mais de 10.000 pessoas. Quem ganhou? A GPL. E voces perderam uma otima oportunidade de propaganda positiva do seu sistema.

Um abraço para ti também.

----------


## brunovescovi

Para você é fácil, Gandalf, porque você vem aqui, fala o que quer, joga pedra nos outros, põe lenha na fogueira e depois nem se preocupa com as consequências dos seus atos. Sabe por quê? Porque você não se identifica. Assim, você pode falar o que quiser, e de quem quiser, e não tem que se preocupar porque não será cobrado sobre isso, já que você pode ser qualquer pessoa.

Independente dos desentendimentos entre os projetos BFW e SRP, todos nós temos nomes, e estou certo de que tudo vai se resolver com o tempo, porque estamos todos aprendendo e fazendo a nossa história, com erros e acertos. Quando eu escrevo aqui, não são só as minhas palavras, tem registros meus em fóruns na internet há mais de 10 anos. Mas você, qual hostória está construíndo sem ao menos ter um nome?

Quanto ao que o Woshman falou, peça explicações a ele. Quanto ao que eu falei, peça explicações a mim. Mas quanto ao que você fala, vamos pedir explicação para quem?
Independente de quem está certo ou errado nessa cituação toda, a questão que eu estou levantando é que você é anônimo, e para mim é difícil levar a sério alguém que não quer reconhecer quem é.

Você fica falando sobre o projeto BFW, mas nós estamos lá, dando a cara a tapa, e dando nosso tempo de graça em favor de muitos, e mesmo assim não nos achamos melhores do que ninguém, e corrigiremos tudo de errado que por acaso tenhamos feito, só que não vamos tomar nenhum passo baseado em acusações. Estamos considerando muitas coisas no projeto nesse momento, para ver o que realmente temos que mudar. Mas você vem aqui, mete o pau, e fica "de boa" porque sabe que seu nick Gandalf não representa nenhuma responsabilidade para você.

Sobre eu querer levantar dados sobre você para te processar, essa é mais uma idéia que você inventou. Aliás, mesmo que eu quisesse te processar, do que você tem medo? Será que você fez alguma coisa errada? E pára com essa neura de processo. Ninguém aqui vai processar ninguém. Nada do que foi falado aqui nesse tópico é base de processo judicial. O que estamos falando aqui nesse tópico são idéias e interpretações sobre textos amplos e, certas vezes, ambíguos acerca das muitas licenças existentes e suas implicações.

Faz o seguinte, já que você não quer dizer seu nome, me passa o nome do seu advogado que eu quero conversar um pouco com ele sobre processos judiciais. Ou você também não pode falar o nome do seu advogado? Sério mesmo, eu quero saber qual a posição do seu advogado sobre a GPLv3 e suas implicações, se é que ele já leu toda a licença uma vez sequer. Blefe, desde o início, essa é a palavra que te define: blefe.

Faz assim, te dou mais uma chance de você provar que não é troll. Me passa o email do seu advogado que eu converso com ele e vamos deixar a justiça decidir quem está certo, porque eu já me convenci que você não vai parar com essa conversinha. Me passa o contato com o seu advogado e deixe que aqueles que possuem nome se entendam (Apesar de que eu duvido que essa história de advogado seja real. Só te perguntei mesmo para ver você inventar outra desculpa esfarrapada e se esquivar de novo. Mas se tiver mesmo um advogado, me passa para ele. Se não tiver advogado, inventa para nós uma desculpa bem legal que todo mundo vai acreditar, tá).

Um abraço.

----------


## flavioacm

Parabéns Bruno! Mais uma vez mostrando o que é ser educado e sensato.

 :Top: 




> Para você é fácil, Gandalf, porque você vem aqui, fala o que quer, joga pedra nos outros, põe lenha na fogueira e depois nem se preocupa com as consequências dos seus atos. Sabe por quê? Porque você não se identifica. Assim, você pode falar o que quiser, e de quem quiser, e não tem que se preocupar porque não será cobrado sobre isso, já que você pode ser qualquer pessoa.
> 
> Independente dos desentendimentos entre os projetos BFW e SRP, todos nós temos nomes, e estou certo de que tudo vai se resolver com o tempo, porque estamos todos aprendendo e fazendo a nossa história, com erros e acertos. Quando eu escrevo aqui, não são só as minhas palavras, tem registros meus em fóruns na internet há mais de 10 anos. Mas você, qual hostória está construíndo sem ao menos ter um nome?
> 
> Quanto ao que o Woshman falou, peça explicações a ele. Quanto ao que eu falei, peça explicações a mim. Mas quanto ao que você fala, vamos pedir explicação para quem?
> Independente de quem está certo ou errado nessa cituação toda, a questão que eu estou levantando é que você é anônimo, e para mim é difícil levar a sério alguém que não quer reconhecer quem é.
> 
> Você fica falando sobre o projeto BFW, mas nós estamos lá, dando a cara a tapa, e dando nosso tempo de graça em favor de muitos, e mesmo assim não nos achamos melhores do que ninguém, e corrigiremos tudo de errado que por acaso tenhamos feito, só que não vamos tomar nenhum passo baseado em acusações. Estamos considerando muitas coisas no projeto nesse momento, para ver o que realmente temos que mudar. Mas você vem aqui, mete o pau, e fica "de boa" porque sabe que seu nick Gandalf não representa nenhuma responsabilidade para você.
> 
> ...

----------


## isaquias

Pra min o brunovescovi esclareceu tudo. Como se dis La no meu interior matou a cobra e mostrou o pau. Ou melhor mostrou quem e este Gandalf [BFW NA VEIA]

----------


## thiagonader

> ... Quanto a eu revelar meus dados pessoais, confesso que quase fiz essa besteira, mas fui avisado a tempo pelo meu advogado que não deveria faze-lo. Seu espião foi incisivo ao me ameaçar de processo ( pelo que eu não sei ). Então, seria meio obvio que esta seria uma tentativa de se levantar dados contra minha pessoa. Como eu já disse, preservo muito bem minha intimidade.


Quem não deve não teme.

Se você não deve nada então revele sua verdadeira identidade senhor gandalf ou seria ...

É aquele ditado:
Quem tem culpa no cartório, quem deve algo, se esconde. Fica inventando pseudonimo.






> ... Se isto serve de consolo: não tenho cadastro em seu projeto, não conheço nenhum de voces, não me interesso por nenhuma linha dos seus codigos ou arquivos. A honestidade é incompreensivél para aqueles que não a conhecem. Estou aqui somente pelo simples fato de querer ver a licença cumprida.


A maior piada que já li.
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## thiagonader

> Parabéns Bruno! Mais uma vez mostrando o que é ser educado e sensato.


Idem.  :Top:   :Top:

----------


## dudumo

Pessoal e Bruno, o ministério da postagem alerta:
"não alimente trolls pois isso trara para voces muita perda de tempo e nenhuma contribuição para o que quer que seja"

O Troll vive de polêmicas atraves de denuncias covardes apoiadas em anonimato.
Portanto tudo que o autor quer é atenção e resposta.
Não caiam mais nas provocações dele, deixem ele triste, ignorem-o.
So assim se elimina um Troll, tratando ele como ele nos trata, com total indiferença e anonimato.

----------


## polaco1782

Trecho extraido do forum do BrazilFW:

sam_fisher:

"Obrigado Pelo Apoio, mais eles foram mais rápidos, reparem que até o Meu Status ja mudou, Agora estou como um Simples Usuários....
pra essas coisas "Eles, da STAFF " são Rápidos... mais tudo bem, Não foi atoa que antigos Menbros sairam ou tiveram status rebaixados.

Vendo essas Coisas, Como será que o Joshua Jackson (Criador do Coyote Linux) pensa do Projeto Hoje em Dia?
Ai eu Penso: Será que você deve se Dedicar ao Projeto? será que depois de você está la em cima, eles não resolvem tirar o seu Tapete?
Cuidado, você pode ser o Proximo da lista...."


Sam, bem vindo ao clube! Quem será o proximo??

[]'s

----------


## marcos do vale

> Trecho extraido do forum do BrazilFW:
> 
> sam_fisher:
> 
> "Obrigado Pelo Apoio, mais eles foram mais rápidos, reparem que até o Meu Status ja mudou, Agora estou como um Simples Usuários....
> pra essas coisas "Eles, da STAFF " são Rápidos... mais tudo bem, Não foi atoa que antigos Menbros sairam ou tiveram status rebaixados.
> 
> Vendo essas Coisas, Como será que o Joshua Jackson (Criador do Coyote Linux) pensa do Projeto Hoje em Dia?
> Ai eu Penso: Será que você deve se Dedicar ao Projeto? será que depois de você está la em cima, eles não resolvem tirar o seu Tapete?
> ...


E ainda tem gente lá batendo palmas. São os mesmos que vem aqui dar show de moral.
Confundem apoiar o projeto com apoiar a atitude infantil do "Staff".
Aliás, uma boa pergunta: quem é o "Staff" ?
Querem tanto saber que é o Gandalf aqui, mas não se importam com o anonimato do "Satff" do seu projeto.

----------


## gandalf

> Para você é fácil, Gandalf, porque você vem aqui, fala o que quer, joga pedra nos outros, põe lenha na fogueira e depois nem se preocupa com as consequências dos seus atos. Sabe por quê? Porque você não se identifica. Assim, você pode falar o que quiser, e de quem quiser, e não tem que se preocupar porque não será cobrado sobre isso, já que você pode ser qualquer pessoa.


Não jogo pedras.... falo a verdade apoiado em fatos... se estas verdades são como pedras em suas vidraças, então vocês devem reavaliar o que é certo e errado para seu projeto, não para sua pessoa. Em um projeto, desejos, aspirações e convicções pessoais são secundarios. Primeiro o projeto, depois o resto.




> Independente dos desentendimentos entre os projetos BFW e SRP, todos nós temos nomes, e estou certo de que tudo vai se resolver com o tempo, porque estamos todos aprendendo e fazendo a nossa história, com erros e acertos. Quando eu escrevo aqui, não são só as minhas palavras, tem registros meus em fóruns na internet há mais de 10 anos. Mas você, qual hostória está construíndo sem ao menos ter um nome?


Desentendimentos? Vocês travam uma guerra. E para quem duvida é só ler essa discussão. Por favor, não tente minimizar a situação nem os fatos.




> Quanto ao que o Woshman falou, peça explicações a ele. Quanto ao que eu falei, peça explicações a mim. Mas quanto ao que você fala, vamos pedir explicação para quem?
> Independente de quem está certo ou errado nessa cituação toda, a questão que eu estou levantando é que você é anônimo, e para mim é difícil levar a sério alguém que não quer reconhecer quem é.


Woshmam é desenvolvedor e administrador do seu projeto. Quando ele vem a publico emitir uma opinião, ele representa a opinião de todo o seu projeto. O mesmo se dá quando ele ofende ou agride a terceiros, ainda mais em se tratando de um anuncio dentro do proprio projeto, com o intuito de incitar os seus membros a participarem da agressão. Você é cego ou não quer enxergar isso, feito seus superiores?




> Você fica falando sobre o projeto BFW, mas nós estamos lá, dando a cara a tapa, e dando nosso tempo de graça em favor de muitos, e mesmo assim não nos achamos melhores do que ninguém, e corrigiremos tudo de errado que por acaso tenhamos feito, só que não vamos tomar nenhum passo baseado em acusações. Estamos considerando muitas coisas no projeto nesse momento, para ver o que realmente temos que mudar. Mas você vem aqui, mete o pau, e fica "de boa" porque sabe que seu nick Gandalf não representa nenhuma responsabilidade para você.


Corrigirão? Bom, os integrantes do projeto que foram acusados de plágio e outras coisas mais pelo seu projeto estão esperando uma retratação publica, já que foram ofendidos publicamente. A pergunta é: o farão? Mudar é preciso, mas para isso acontecer mesmo o primeiro passo é reconhecer onde se errou. Sem esse primeiro passo, nada vai mudar de verdade.




> Sobre eu querer levantar dados sobre você para te processar, essa é mais uma idéia que você inventou. Aliás, mesmo que eu quisesse te processar, do que você tem medo? Será que você fez alguma coisa errada? E pára com essa neura de processo. Ninguém aqui vai processar ninguém. Nada do que foi falado aqui nesse tópico é base de processo judicial. O que estamos falando aqui nesse tópico são idéias e interpretações sobre textos amplos e, certas vezes, ambíguos acerca das muitas licenças existentes e suas implicações.


Tem razão. Nada aqui é base de processo judicial. Mas, eu me pergunto se você está acompanhando a discussão. Eu não disse que você vai me processar, disse? Voce é inteligente e sagaz. Mas, seu espião declarou isso, que vai fazer. Como eu não sou, digamos, leigo, ele tem que dar o primeiro passo, ae eu dou o meu passo, entende? Agora, eu gostaria que sua visão, agora dita e esclarecida, fosse compartilhada por todos aqui:



> _...são idéias e interpretações sobre textos amplos e, certas vezes, ambíguos acerca das muitas licenças existentes e suas implicações._


Muito bom isso! É a primeira frase sensata por aqui, depois das do christian!




> Faz o seguinte, já que você não quer dizer seu nome, me passa o nome do seu advogado que eu quero conversar um pouco com ele sobre processos judiciais. Ou você também não pode falar o nome do seu advogado? Sério mesmo, eu quero saber qual a posição do seu advogado sobre a GPLv3 e suas implicações, se é que ele já leu toda a licença uma vez sequer. Blefe, desde o início, essa é a palavra que te define: blefe.
> 
> Faz assim, te dou mais uma chance de você provar que não é troll. Me passa o email do seu advogado que eu converso com ele e vamos deixar a justiça decidir quem está certo, porque eu já me convenci que você não vai parar com essa conversinha. Me passa o contato com o seu advogado e deixe que aqueles que possuem nome se entendam (Apesar de que eu duvido que essa história de advogado seja real. Só te perguntei mesmo para ver você inventar outra desculpa esfarrapada e se esquivar de novo. Mas se tiver mesmo um advogado, me passa para ele. Se não tiver advogado, inventa para nós uma desculpa bem legal que todo mundo vai acreditar, tá).
> 
> Um abraço.


Bruno, esquece. Nada que possa te levar à minha pessoa vai ser te dado. Eu preciso repetir toda a história de espionagem do seu projeto? Já disse, eu não confio em vocês. A única coisa que eu acho que você e seu projeto deveria fazer é: 
1°- Me encarar como um cidadão qualquer, que merece respeito por parte de vocês, independente de quem eu seja.
2°- Parar de tentar minimizar os problemas que vocês tem, encara-los de frente e resolve-los.
3°- Sejam mais maduros, com um único post, vocês poderiam ter resolvido tudo isso, mas preferiram esticar, tentar justificar suas posições errôneas. Deu no que deu. Como eu disse, vocês perderam uma ótima oportunidade de propaganda positiva.
4°- Melhorem suas relações humanas. Arrumem alguém com muita educação para ser o relações publicas de seu projeto e informem que somente este cidadão pode falar em nome do seu projeto. Isso vai evitar muita dor de cabeça para vocês, e muita confusão de usuários que querem aparecer como "defensores do BFW" e que não tem nenhum embasamento de absolutamente nada.

Parem de criar caso. Encarem essa discussão como ela realmente deve ser encarada:



> _...são idéias e interpretações sobre textos amplos e, certas vezes, ambíguos acerca das muitas licenças existentes e suas implicações._


Abraços para ti, bruno.

----------


## chicaomagalhaes

Botem uma coisa na cabeça de você, o Brunovescovi vai afundar o projeto!!!
para vocês terem idéia, discuti com ele ontem lá no fórum... fui hj cedo olhar o post tinham excluido somente os meus posts, ou melhor o Eduardo excluiu...

vamos ver onde o BFW chega

----------


## thiagonader

> Bruno, esquece. Nada que possa te levar à minha pessoa vai ser te dado.


Está confirmado.

Quem deve teme.

E ainda tem gente que dá credibilidade a pessoas que se escondem.

Ele tem muito medo. Se tem medo, é porque está devendo.

----------


## gandalf

> Botem uma coisa na cabeça de você, o Brunovescovi vai afundar o projeto!!! para vocês terem idéia, discuti com ele ontem lá no fórum... fui hj cedo olhar o post tinham excluido somente os meus posts, ou melhor o Eduardo excluiu... vamos ver onde o BFW chega


 "E conhecereis a verdade, e a verdade vos libertará." - João 8:32

Entende agora o porque de esta discussão ser feita aqui? Aconteceria o mesmo que aconteceu com você se eu fosse lá. É pratica comum, a "lei do silencio". 

Mais uma sugestão, senhor bruno e projeto, já que dizem estarem propensos a mudanças, cultivem a democracia. Tá em falta por lá.

----------


## Thiago322

Podem até me chamar de tudo, más nao faço parte dessa sacanagem que vocês andam fazendo com os usuarios por la. 
E nao tem conversa, aqui voce não pode apagar nada, leia quieto , leia com calma, e se sinta como você faz os outros se sentirem ....
"Ponte" Lembra algo?

----------


## gandalf

hummmm.... agora é o projeto brazilfw que está fora do ar.... será a teoria da conspiração conspirando?

----------


## thiagonader

Uai 

Não entendi.

Cadê a comissão que iam montar para os outros projetos?

Essa comissão morreu sem ao menos ter nascido?

Ou o intuito é só copiar os códigos do brazilfw?
Acho que sim, uai.

----------


## thiagonader

Engraçado.

A Mensagem abaixo ninguem posta e comenta mas se fosse mais uma saida seria uma avalanche de postagens.

Como tem gente que tem inveja e odeia o brazilfw.

Porque sera?




> Ok, Pode Contar Comigo....
> Estamos juntos Nessa Hugo....
> 
> Tem Como Deixar um Projeto Tão bom como esse?
> Difícil né?!
> não tem Como...
> 
> Preciso Dizer uma Coisa:
> 
> ...

----------


## osmano807

> Uai 
> 
> Não entendi.
> 
> Cadê a comissão que iam montar para os outros projetos?
> 
> Essa comissão morreu sem ao menos ter nascido?
> 
> Ou o intuito é só copiar os códigos do brazilfw?
> Acho que sim, uai.


Uai, não vistes?



> Anexo 30309 + Anexo 30311
> 
> (Não me deixaram comprar cerveja, mas toma uma coca ora bolas, no final das contas estraga o corpo tbm...)


Pizza!

----------


## fabiosammy

Ja falei, manda uma sprite que coca to enjoado pra acompanhar a pizza.

E agora um papo de bar: "Uai" carioca... quando surgiu??? kkkkkk




> Uai 
> 
> Não entendi.
> 
> Cadê a comissão que iam montar para os outros projetos?
> 
> Essa comissão morreu sem ao menos ter nascido?
> 
> Ou o intuito é só copiar os códigos do brazilfw?
> Acho que sim, uai.

----------


## gandalf

> ...E agora um papo de bar: "Uai" carioca... quando surgiu??? kkkkkk


é ele.

----------


## thiagonader

> é ele.


Não sei a quem te referes, eu já me apresentei e mas me apresento de novo. Sem problema nenhum.

Meu nome é Thiago Nader, Moro no Rio de Janeiro a quase 30 anos mas nasci Na Cidade de Tiradentes em Minas Gerais e ainda guardo alguns termos mineiros.

Ahhh.

Autorizo o senhor osmano a divulgar o meu ip e etc.

Eu não me escondo.

Só acho uma sacanagem que estão fazendo com o brazilfw.

----------


## gandalf

> Não sei a quem te referes .....
> ....Autorizo o senhor osmano a divulgar o meu ip e etc.


Se ele não sabia, como autorizou um ato baseado na confusão antiga???? É ele.

----------


## thiagonader

> Se ele não sabia, como autorizou um ato baseado na confusão antiga???? É ele.


kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## thiagonader

> Se ele não sabia, como autorizou um ato baseado na confusão antiga???? É ele.


Depois o neurotico é o pessoal do brazilfw.

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## marcos do vale

Eu é que não sou ... como é mesmo ? Péraí, já volto.




> Sim, notei que você é um grande desenvolvedor, um grande simbolo para o BFW.
> Más arrogante, impaciente e totalmente mal educado.

----------


## thiagonader

Afinal, cade a tal comissão para a moralidade do open source???

Ou estão todos copiando os codigos liberados do brazilfw???

Virou pizza mesmo?

Se sim, mandem pra mim, uma pizza carioca e uma frango com catupiri e refrigerante bem gelado.

----------


## osmano807

> Afinal, cade a tal comissão para a moralidade do open source???
> 
> Ou estão todos copiando os codigos liberados do brazilfw???
> 
> Virou pizza mesmo?
> 
> Se sim, mandem pra mim, uma pizza carioca e uma frango com catupiri e refrigerante bem gelado.



Não achei guaraná gelado, serve esse?

[/ troll MWAHAHAHAHAHAH ]

É, deu em nada mesmo. Nem sei se copiaram os códigos liberados (?) do brazilfw. Que eles fariam com eles mesmo?

----------


## thiagonader

> Não achei guaraná gelado, serve esse?


Serve sim.

Pode mandar.

O guarana jesus estupidamente gelado. Ai vai bem.

----------


## fabiosammy

Guaraná Jesus? Amém! Brincadeiras a parte, é esse o guaraná que não pode sair de alguns estados?

Eu sei que foge do assunto, mas também tem a ver com liberdade. Eu sei que tem um guaraná que não pode sair do seu local de comércio, tipo, eu do paraná não posso comercializar esse guaraná em questão. Alguém sabe ao certo qual é o guaraná e por que?

----------


## osmano807

> Guaraná Jesus? Amém! Brincadeiras a parte, é esse o guaraná que não pode sair de alguns estados?
> 
> Eu sei que foge do assunto, mas também tem a ver com liberdade. Eu sei que tem um guaraná que não pode sair do seu local de comércio, tipo, eu do paraná não posso comercializar esse guaraná em questão. Alguém sabe ao certo qual é o guaraná e por que?


Nunca ouvi falar disso.
Eu sei que o Jesus agora é da Coca-Cola, e que só vendem numa localidade porquê só é famoso lá (poxa, queria comprar por aqui... seria engraçado)

----------


## fabiosammy

Bem, provavelmente seria algum hoax que eu li. Dei uma googleada, Guaraná Jesus  No final ele fala sobre isso. mas é só uma "observação"




> Dizem as más linguas que o refrigerante ficou restrito no Maranhão por questão de contrato e porque seria uma grande ameaça para a própria Coca-Cola. Se fosse vendida no Brasil inteiro, seria um estrondo de sucesso!

----------


## gandalf

Calma senhores. Hoje é dia 7, o ano para mim já acabou. Vou para a praia com a minha familia festejar a passagem de ano. Devo voltar no meio de janeiro, então continuaremos nossa pizarria. Não há o porque termos pressa. Essa caçada foi só um aperitivo, sentir reações, teste de conhecimento, disposições e algumas coisas mais. Ano que entra vamos por para ferver o caldeirão. E dessa vez não será tumultuado como foi aqui. Isso foi só uma experiencia. A partir de agora será diferente.

Boas festas a todos, aos colegas e aos não-colegas também ( infelizmente sinto que alguns não gostam de mim, que triste ).

----------


## misterbogus

ressuscitando um tópico
sabe da nova piada?

BrazilFW - Firewall and Router &bull; View topic - Contrato Social BrazilFW.

para quem abriu uma instituição como uma empresa, um provedor, uma ong ou etc, sabe da importância jurídica do contrato social de uma instituição. que o mesmo deve ser documentado e autenticado em cartório.

ai me diz, qual é a validade disso? onde eu ou qualquer usuário do bfw vai reclamar?
onde fica a sede do bfw? qual é o cnpj da instituição?
então para mim isso se torna mais uma piada.

sou usuário do bfw, sistema excelente, com desenvolvedores excelentes.
mas lá é um projeto privado e não público!!!
pois sendo público deveria ser algo de conhecimento mútuo e de domínio público assim como organizações sem fim lucrativo onde são administradas e regidas por admins eleitos em assembléia, mesmo que seja online.
se fosse pública, não mexeriam nas suas postagens, e o que é mais interessante é que quem é doador, ou contribui diretamente fazendo algo como addons nego não mexe nas postagens, mas na minha recente onde citei uma postagem para complementar a mesma, mexeram, e editaram ela sem a prévia comunicação a mim.
custava deixar no final da minha postagem editada algo tipo "obs, postagem editada pelo moderador".????

ai tenho que que ficar trollando o tópico até alguém me responder, o que ainda não foi feito, mas os tópicos foram previamente apagados. 

to cansado dessa falta de respeito
não postei nada que fosse contra as regras, mas nem ao menos dão um esclarecimento.

----------


## marcos do vale

Benvindo ao "clube".

----------


## fabiosammy

Ola mistrebogus, esse seu desabafo é o motivo pelo qual existe esse projeto: http://www.smartrouter.com.br

Na época houve uma grande euforia, mas somente em 2 estamos firmes (Outros por motivos de trampo e alguns desconhecidos estão "desligados").

Não há liberdade se há uma hierarquia de majoritários que tem acessos especiais ao sistema, ou a relatos de informações. Permissões especiais no fórum phpBB é outra coisa que não tem nada haver. Mas alterar, editar ou até mesmo excluir um tópico no forum onde liberdade é a palavra chave, é hipocrisia.

Participe do projeto, ou poste a sua opnião sobre o srp, fork do bfw. ;D

Abraços e bem vindo ao time.

----------


## brunovescovi

> to cansado dessa falta de respeito
> não postei nada que fosse contra as regras, mas nem ao menos dão um esclarecimento.


Eu peço desculpas por qualquer mal entendido e em nome dos moderadores.
Se quiser, pode escrever para mim por qualquer motivo (brunovescovi at bol com br). Sou a favor da satisfação ao forista e peço a você mais uma chance ao fórum BFW.
Todo moderador corre esse risco, porque tem que fazer alterações que lhe parecem melhor no momento, mas nem sempre agradam o autor original. Por isso acho que os erros acontecem, mas as explicações esclarecem.

Só não concordo quando você falou que quem é da equipe não tem seus posts moderados. Posso dizer isso de causa própria. Eu já tive posts editados por outros moderadores e já editei posts de outros companheiros da administração ou de qualquer outro grupo. Não quero retrucar com você nem discutir opiniões. Só quis deixar esse relato aqui porque o que você disse, nesse aspecto, não está correto.

Misterbogus, espero que possamos conversar qualquer hora, ou que você possa me escrever quando quiser.

Um abraço.

----------


## misterbogus

Bruno
fico feliz pelo diálogo
posso realmente ter cometido esse erro no caso de generalizar, mas na minha realidade isso é que sempre aconteceu, Já tive usuário que tem o selo de Donor me xingando a mim e a minha família, e o tópico foi trancado, nem ao menos apagado.

não reclamei do fato de ter sido alterado. compreendo que a função do moderador seja ajustar as arestas. Mas creio que deva existir o respeito.
como aqui no under, quando já vi moderador, editando postagens, mas dando uma observação do motivo, ou simplesmente moderado. Eu mesmo, um dia me descontrolei, logo no inicio das minhas participações com um zé qualquer, utilizando de um foro de baixo escalão, onde essa postagem foi apagada e fui repreendido por um moderador, que em MP justificou seu ato de apagar a postagem.

o que eu cobrei foi simplesmente no final da minha postagem editada estar escrito "editado pela moderação para melhor entendimento ou etc"
simples né. todo mundo faz isso. aqui no UNDERLINUX SE FAZ.

eu fico feliz de usar o bfw pois e um sistema surpreendente, mas parece que foi feito para ficar em uma caixinha guardada no armário do admin supremo.
um grande avanço foi a criação da comissão de desenvolvimento e teste de addons, mas novamente é fechada, onde pessoas fora do grupo não podem ter acesso.

eu antes postei lá que se o moderador que estivesse apagando as minhas postagens não se comunicasse eu iria trollar as postagens ou ir no Under "chorar".

ai te pergunto, não fica ruim para a imagem do sistema?

não vou abandonar o bfw, mas a comunidade e fórum é desanimador de participar.

----------


## brunovescovi

> um grande avanço foi a criação da comissão de desenvolvimento e teste de addons, mas novamente é fechada, onde pessoas fora do grupo não podem ter acesso.


 Mas o ingresso é aberto a todos, desde que se candidatem. Esse ano foram feitos dois convites abertos e ainda são válidos, só que o candidato se compromete em algumas coisas, explicadas no próprio post de anúncio, por isso nem todos querem entrar.
Esse em 14 de Junho:
BrazilFW - Firewall and Router &bull; View topic - O projeto procura por Beta Testers ! Participe !
E esse em 23 de Setembro (em três idiomas):
http://www.brazilfw.com.br/forum/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=80789&p=271859
http://www.brazilfw.com.br/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=80796&p=271933
http://www.brazilfw.com.br/forum/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=80797&p=271934

O objetivo de ser um grupo fechado é para não termos addon "inacabados" gerando posts sem fim com dúvidas devido ao usuário estar usando a versão errada do addon. O que fazemos lá nesse grupo são só testes, relatórios, e mais testes, e acertos, e quando está estável, é lançada uma versão. Assim todos falamos a mesma língua quando se têm dúvidas no fórum, porque todos sabemos que estamos falando do mesmo addon, com os mesmos arquivos e tudo mais. Além de termos já retirado a maioria dos erros grosseiros pois eles aparecem na fase de testes. Esse processo é claro que não é perfeito, por isso estamos aprimorando a coisa na medida em que crescemos em experiência. Mas a idéia em si é boa e estamos melhorando o processo sempre que identificamos uma possibilidade.




> eu antes postei lá que se o moderador que estivesse apagando as minhas postagens não se comunicasse eu iria trollar as postagens ou ir no Under "chorar".


Mas isso vai resolver alguma coisa? É um ato de protesto e você tem todo direito de fazer se quiser, mas o problema não se resolve, fazendo até que se agrave. Você tem todo direito de ficar chateado. Eu fico muitas vezes chateado lá dentro, pode acreditar. Mas eu tenho que agir na direção da solução. Onde tem gente, tem problema, misterbogus. Isso eu já aceitei e não tem jeito de ser diferente, mas decidi fazer parte dos que resolvem, e não parte dos que encrencam.
Se não entender alguma coisa e quiser me procurar, fique à vontade. Mas é para resolver, não para "chorar". kkk Brincadeira. Escreva para mim sobre o que quiser.




> ai te pergunto, não fica ruim para a imagem do sistema?


É justamente por isso que estamos tendo esse diálogo, para que você me ajude a mudar essa imagem.

Mais uma vez, desculpe qualquer mal entendido ou palavra ríspida lá no fórum, da minha parte ou de qualquer outro.

Um abraço.

----------


## misterbogus

bem
hoje recebi uma mensagem do fórum quando eu fui logar
ao menos recebi uma mensagem
"
*Information* You have been *permanently* banned from this board.

Please contact the Board Administrator for more information.

Reason given for ban: *Flames*

_A ban has been issued on your username."_

----------


## brunovescovi

Minutos atrás eu escrevi um post aqui nesse tópico, mas recebi a mensagem que só seria exibido depois que algum moderador liberasse. Mas até agora não apareceu (nem sei se essa vai). Se quiser, te mando por MP.

Quanto à mensagem que você recebeu, não tenho conhecimento. Mas faça como foi sugerido, entre em contato com o email que foi fornecido e pergunte o que foi.

Não estou reclamando. Se a moderação acha que tem que verificar o que eu escrevo agora, eu respeito. Devem ter seus motivos.

Um abraço.

----------


## osmano807

> Minutos atrás eu escrevi um post aqui nesse tópico, mas recebi a mensagem que só seria exibido depois que algum moderador liberasse. Mas até agora não apareceu (nem sei se essa vai). Se quiser, te mando por MP.
> 
> Quanto à mensagem que você recebeu, não tenho conhecimento. Mas faça como foi sugerido, entre em contato com o email que foi fornecido e pergunte o que foi.
> 
> Não estou reclamando. Se a moderação acha que tem que verificar o que eu escrevo agora, eu respeito. Devem ter seus motivos.
> 
> Um abraço.


Teve muito link, o anti-bot moderou. Já liberei.

Vejamos: já vi isso de deletarem post do nada... Bem, do nada não, reclamem do sistema ao nível que estamos aqui... deletado...

Olha... tem que olhar os termos de uso do fórum deles... aqui tem alguns que permitem deletar sem aviso (tipo, "acompanhando").

----------


## marcos do vale

> bem
> hoje recebi uma mensagem do fórum quando eu fui logar
> ao menos recebi uma mensagem
> "
> *Information*
> 
> You have been *permanently* banned from this board.
> 
> Please contact the Board Administrator for more information.
> ...


Vc esqueçeu que não pode reclamar?

----------


## fabiosammy

> Olha... tem que olhar os termos de uso do fórum deles... aqui tem alguns que permitem deletar sem aviso (tipo, "acompanhando").


Não tem nada falando "Não reclamem do sistema, senão você será advertido e banido"
Ou será que eu li errado aqlgo aqui? BrazilFW - Firewall and Router &bull; View topic - Regras do Forum. Por favor, leia antes de postar.

Bruno: Esse negócio de múltiplos links em um único post ja foi falado várias vezes nesse mesmo tópico. Vamos parar de apontar defeitos para essa casa?
Aproveitando, esse negócio de "beta-testers" é aberto o ingresso, qualquer um pode participar, não é mesmo? Mas para isso tem que ser fiel ao projeto, participar, e blablabla, logo nem eu, nem o osmano e qualquer outro aqui no under ou qualquer outro fórum/projeto que demonstra ter conhecimento não pode participar, por não ser "fiel" ao projeto, logo isso não é livre, isso simplesmente abre uma barreira entre a troca de informações, idéias, e melhorias. Então, qual é o sentido disso? Melhor organização? 
Muitos addons foram criados por pinceladas de idéias, e um ou outro da outra ideia até formar. Isso não existe mais, seja a falta de usuários "cabeças" ou essa falta de liberdade. Reflitam sobre isso.

Misterbogus: Lembre-se, reclamar de um sistema livre é reclamar de barriga cheia, segundo o fórum bfw "prega".

Abraços, e por favor, não vamos baixar o nível.

----------


## osmano807

> Não tem nada falando "Não reclamem do sistema, senão você será advertido e banido"
> Ou será que eu li errado aqlgo aqui? BrazilFW - Firewall and Router &bull; View topic - Regras do Forum. Por favor, leia antes de postar.
> 
> Bruno: Esse negócio de múltiplos links em um único post ja foi falado várias vezes nesse mesmo tópico. Vamos parar de apontar defeitos para essa casa?
> Aproveitando, esse negócio de "beta-testers" é aberto o ingresso, qualquer um pode participar, não é mesmo? Mas para isso tem que ser fiel ao projeto, participar, e blablabla, logo nem eu, nem o osmano e qualquer outro aqui no under ou qualquer outro fórum/projeto que demonstra ter conhecimento não pode participar, por não ser "fiel" ao projeto, logo isso não é livre, isso simplesmente abre uma barreira entre a troca de informações, idéias, e melhorias. Então, qual é o sentido disso? Melhor organização? 
> Muitos addons foram criados por pinceladas de idéias, e um ou outro da outra ideia até formar. Isso não existe mais, seja a falta de usuários "cabeças" ou essa falta de liberdade. Reflitam sobre isso.
> 
> Misterbogus: Lembre-se, reclamar de um sistema livre é reclamar de barriga cheia, segundo o fórum bfw "prega".
> 
> Abraços, e por favor, não vamos baixar o nível.





> *É Proibido o uso de palavras de baixo calão*, vocabulário chulo, desrespeitar outro usuário ou gerar intrigas (flame).
> *Flames e Distúrbios dentro dos tópicos que forem encontrados pelos moderadores*, serão deletados sem aviso prévio e o usuário será advertido.


Bem... criticar o sistema é flame eu acho...

----------


## fabiosammy

Realmente, não tem a definição de flame.

Misterbogus, acho que encontremos a explicação do seu banimento bem certo visando as regras de la.

----------


## misterbogus

tá ai
achamos a falha
""*Flames e Distúrbios dentro dos tópicos que forem encontrados pelos moderadores*, serão deletados sem aviso prévio e o usuário será advertido. """

eu não fui advertido!!!!
rsrsrsrsr

----------


## osmano807

> Finalmente, nosso *Portal / Fórum* sempre foi conhecido pela amizade e cordialidade entre seus pares, os moderadores irão se esforçar para mantê-lo assim.


http://instantrimshot.com/index.php?...shot&play=true

----------


## marcos do vale

Aguardem que vai ter post lá reclamando das acusações injustas feitas aqui.

----------


## thiagonader

Afinal, cade a tal comissão para a moralidade do open source???

Virou pizza mesmo?

Se sim, mandem pra mim uma pizza carioca e uma frango com catupiri e refrigerante bem gelado.

Falar do trabalho dos outros é facinho facinho. O dificil é fazer.

----------


## osmano807

Não viu? Já te mandei!




> Uai, não vistes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Postado originalmente por osmano807
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## fabiosammy

Ui... pelo e-mail que eu li... somos invejosos..

Alguém ta com falta de ser centro de atenções...  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Voltando ao assunto... alguém aqui tem outras reclamação? O autor vazou...
Bora trancar isso aqui antes que vire 5 usuários sendo um só novamente?

Vlw's

----------


## osmano807

Meh... deu em nada...

Acho que vamos esperar, se sair bagunça maior tranco.

O ruim é que tá me xeirando mais código não liberado...

aiaiai... melhor eu parar de procastinar...

----------


## fabiosammy

O orgulho é maior que a humildade....

"Eu faço certo, se você fazer igual o meu, ta copiando.... e se você fazer diferente, ta errado..."

----------


## gandalf

Feliz Ano Novo a todos! Sentiram minha falta? Bom, estamos de volta. Desculpem a demora, mas as férias se estenderam um pouco além do previsto. Alguma novidade, senhores?

----------


## marcos do vale

É o efeito da pílula vermelha.

http://ohomemquesabiademasiado.blogs...-vermelha.html

----------


## osmano807

> É o efeito da pílula vermelha.
> 
> http://ohomemquesabiademasiado.blogs...-vermelha.html


Mas e o efeito Inception? Como saberemos que saímos da Matrix?

Tomar a pílula vermelha dói, não vale a pena, mas mesmo assim toma-lo-ei...

----------


## misterbogus

se tomar a pílula vermelha doi
essa não seria um supositório?

e outra, tem que mostrar mesmo, tocar o barraco, quando eles te expulsam mesmo sem motivo eles não demonstram consideração nenhuma por vc.

então BRAZILLLL

----------


## osmano807

> se tomar a pílula vermelha doi
> essa não seria um supositório?
> 
> e outra, tem que mostrar mesmo, tocar o barraco, quando eles te expulsam mesmo sem motivo eles não demonstram consideração nenhuma por vc.
> 
> então BRAZILLLL


Bem, ou todos @gmail.com são proibídos de fazer inscrição, ou meu email foi banido  :Smile: 

Supositório não é de tomar...

----------


## misterbogus

é sim,
tomar no c............

----------


## osmano807

> é sim,
> tomar no c............


Tecnicamente, não há deglutição...

My gosh, esse assunto está ficando obscuro! Voltemos à GPL?

----------


## fabiosammy

Alguém ta afim de ressuscitar essa bagunça?!
Ta fazendo falta fofocar no mundo opensource, esse tópico deu uma boa novela! 10 "veiz" melhor que a rede globo.

----------

